# Christmas Giving 2015



## blsnelling

Well guys, it's finally that time of year. I'm one of those guys that loves Christmas, but can't stand the decorations and music until after Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving dinner is past, so here we are.

The idea of this thread is go through your stuff, dig out anything you might not want, or would simply like to give it away. Post it here where someone might find good use for it. Feel free to ask for shipping, but this is not a sales thread. Also, please be considerate of others and do not claim more than your fair share. This is to be a fun thread with little to no rules. Have fun with it. This thread is always a great time every year.

With that said, let's get this thing rolling. I've got a used aftermarket* 044 cylinder* here that'll I'll pass along . It's a *slant fin, no decomp, D-chambered cylinder*. I thought it was an early 10mm cylinder when I bought a parts saw, not knowing it was aftermarket. It really is a nice looking cylinder though with a nice bore. I have the piston that came with it, but I'd much prefer to see you put a Meteor or OEM piston in it. That choice is yours though. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE!

MERRY CHRISTMAS AS!


----------



## skippysphins

Brad thanks for doing this again . Merry Christmas !


----------



## Warped5

Brad.

..... it's 2015.

Unless, of course, you're jumping the gun a bit.


----------



## skippysphins

Warped5 said:


> Brad.
> 
> ..... it's 2015.
> 
> Unless, of course, you're jumping the gun a bit.


Lol


----------



## sgrizz

Thank you brad for doing this again!


----------



## blsnelling

Warped5 said:


> Brad.
> 
> ..... it's 2015.
> 
> Unless, of course, you're jumping the gun a bit.


Fixed. I'm blaming it on the Shingles I have, lol. I've had so many brain farts today it's not funny


----------



## blsnelling

skippysphins said:


> Lol


What you laughin' at?!


----------



## MnSam

blsnelling said:


> I'm blaming it on the Shingles I have ...



I here that can be really bad. Good luck with that!


----------



## Warped5

blsnelling said:


> Fixed. I'm blaming it on the Shingles I have, lol. I've had so many brain farts today it's not funny



You're too young for that!


----------



## sgrizz

I had it 2years ago and it aint no fun.


----------



## skippysphins

blsnelling said:


> What you laughin' at?!


I was laughing at I saw the 2016 and just laughed . hope you feel better buddy .


----------



## cgraham1




----------



## chris zautner




----------



## calebng15




----------



## Deets066

:****you:


----------



## Deets066

Oops wrong smiley dude


----------



## MontanaTed




----------



## jmssaws

I got some 066 stuff that I'll give to someone in need. Holler
I like gifts too


----------



## large52

Hey brad, 
I could really use that cylinder, I've got a 044 that has been sitting for about a year in need of a cylinder. Merry Christmas


----------



## banjobart

I have a Maasdam 2 ton cable puller. Single ratchet, old style. Not as strong as the two ratchet. Works very well, proven on trees and trucks but I have three others. Free if the recipient pays the shipping. I have a UPS account and can quote, figure 20 bucks, too long for priority flat rate shipping. Or free pick up to a member. Bart


----------



## jmssaws

If you have a 066/660 u want ported I'll do one for free if you pay the shipping.


----------



## Jon1212

I'll peruse what I have available in my guide bar stash, and get a few posted up in here tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling

large52 said:


> Hey brad,
> I could really use that cylinder, I've got a 044 that has been sitting for about a year in need of a cylinder. Merry Christmas


It's yours! PM me your address. Merry Christmas


----------



## Sparkysparks9

jmssaws said:


> If you have a 066/660 u want ported I'll do one for free if you pay the shipping.


I'd be down for this!!


----------



## drf255

jmssaws said:


> If you have a 066/660 u want ported I'll do one for free if you pay the shipping.


Now THAT is charitable.

Great thread. I have to go through my parts, I have a bunch now.


----------



## Moparmyway

drf255 said:


> Now THAT is charitable.


He builds a wicked strong 066 too.


Sparkysparks9 said:


> I'd be down for this!!


You better be ready for a monster 066 .............. you're going to need big boy pants to start it too


----------



## B-N

Is this thread open to those who celebrated thanksgiving a month ago?


----------



## Definitive Dave

*DIBS!!!!* (pre-emptive strike, cause ya never know whats gonna pop up in dis here tread)
Gollum


----------



## dynomite76

jmssaws said:


> I got some 066 stuff that I'll give to someone in need. Holler
> I like gifts too


I would be interested got one I been trying to gather parts for gonna give it to my son when I get it done.


----------



## dynomite76

Got a used aftermarket 026 piston cylinder I would pass along Merry Christmas


----------



## jmssaws

Sparkysparks9 said:


> I'd be down for this!!


If u can get it to me next week I'll have it back by Christmas.


----------



## KYsawman

I have a homelite 410 that is in a bucket, all there except coil, p/c is not great but usable. Pay the ride and it is yours. Pm me with request of what you need. I know they are not the most popular saw out there.


----------



## Homelite410

KYsawman said:


> I have a homelite 410 that is in a bucket, all there except coil, p/c is not great but usable. Pay the ride and it is yours. Pm me with request of what you need. I know they are not the most popular saw out there.


I should jump all over that but I already have 3!


----------



## KYsawman

I have two running ones and the one in the bucket. They are good saws just very unloved.


----------



## troylee

Merry Christmas 3/8 .050 20 inch Lg Husky


----------



## o8f150

blsnelling said:


> Fixed. I'm blaming it on the Shingles I have, lol. I've had so many brain farts today it's not funny


yep,, got to blame it on something,,, just tell the truth,, your just one big fart


----------



## blsnelling

o8f150 said:


> yep,, got to blame it on something,,, just tell the truth,, *your just one big fart*


My wife and daughter wouldn't disagree with that, LITERALLY!!


----------



## jmssaws

The parts are gone and a saw will be ported, thanks for the opportunity to give brad. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jmssaws

blsnelling said:


> My wife and daughter wouldn't disagree with that, LITERALLY!!


Thanksgiving dinner is still taking its toll on me as well, my wife and daughter are not impressed.


----------



## Guido Salvage

KYsawman said:


> I have two running ones and the one in the bucket. They are good saws just very unloved.



I would keep it for parts. But then again, you have seen the result of me keeping everything.


----------



## calebng15

troylee said:


> Merry Christmas 3/8 .050 20 inch Lg Husky View attachment 464407



Would love to put this on my dad's 61!


----------



## o8f150

ok guys here is my list,,, I will cover shipping as long it is going to the lower 48 states,,,,, please pm me if you all want any of it since that will be the best way to get ahold of me right now,,,,, ohhhh yea,, mom is doing better right now,, as most of you know she had breast cancer surgery Monday so I am trying to keep myself going and worry about her,,, ok,, here we go
stihl sprocket with clutch,, 1121 640 2000 is sprocket number,, clutch only number is 1120,, I believe it came off a ms250 325 pitch
gas caps mostley older huskey I believe,, opinions are excepted
44mm psiton,, has very small scuff look at pic,, rest of it is new looking
2 sprocket rims,, new,, 3/8x7,, if I remember right they are for the 346xp I had,, please 1 per person
jama carb same as wt215,, may need to have a kit put in it
stihl un adjustable carb off ms170,, missing pump side single screw
9 14" Oregon safety chains 3/8lp 50 gauge,, plenty of usable teeth on each one
riding mower air filters,, have 3 of them,, measure 4 1/2 x 7 1/2 , these are new,, had them for my 15 horse Kawasaki engine in a john deere
sorry for not being super sure on some of this,,, I cant remember what they where for,,


----------



## troylee

calebng15 said:


> Would love to put this on my dad's 61!


PM me shipping info


----------



## Jon1212

Here is what I came up with after a cursory glance through some bars hanging up in my garage.These are all New, or NOS.

Top-bottom;

Pioneer 14" .058 gauge hard nose. It would make a nice wall hanger. *(Dibbed) *by @ILikesEmGreen .

Poulan Pro K041 mount, 18" .325 .050 RSN.*(Dibbed) *by @mycamaro_68.

Husqvarna Large mount 20" 050 Hard nose.

Husqvarna Large mount 20" 3/8 058 laminated.


----------



## Ironworker

08f150 I will take one of those rim sprockets.


o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is my list,,, I will cover shipping as long it is going to the lower 48 states,,,,, please pm me if you all want any of it since that will be the best way to get ahold of me right now,,,,, ohhhh yea,, mom is doing better right now,, as most of you know she had breast cancer surgery Monday so I am trying to keep myself going and worry about her,,, ok,, here we go
> stihl sprocket with clutch,, 1121 640 2000 is sprocket number,, clutch only number is 1120,, I believe it came off a ms250 325 pitch
> gas caps mostley older huskey I believe,, opinions are excepted
> 44mm psiton,, has very small scuff look at pic,, rest of it is new looking
> 2 sprocket rims,, new,, 3/8x7,, if I remember right they are for the 346xp I had,, please 1 per person
> jama carb same as wt215,, may need to have a kit put in it
> stihl un adjustable carb off ms170,, missing pump side single screw
> 9 14" Oregon safety chains 3/8lp 50 gauge,, plenty of usable teeth on each one
> riding mower air filters,, have 3 of them,, measure 4 1/2 x 7 1/2 , these are new,, had them for my 15 horse Kawasaki engine in a john deere
> sorry for not being super sure on some of this,,, I cant remember what they where for,,
> View attachment 464445
> View attachment 464446
> View attachment 464447
> View attachment 464448
> View attachment 464449
> View attachment 464450
> View attachment 464451
> View attachment 464452


----------



## Rudedog

Ironworker said:


> 08f150 I will take one of those rim sprockets.


08f150, I could use the other sprocket. I'm at work. I'll see what I got in my basement to pass forward tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jon1212

Rudedog said:


> 08f150, I could use the other sprocket. I'm at work. I'll see what I got in my basement to pass forward tomorrow morning.



*DIBS!! On the Solo 642.*


----------



## o8f150

o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is my list,,, I will cover shipping as long it is going to the lower 48 states,,,,, please pm me if you all want any of it since that will be the best way to get ahold of me right now,,,,, ohhhh yea,, mom is doing better right now,, as most of you know she had breast cancer surgery Monday so I am trying to keep myself going and worry about her,,, ok,, here we go
> stihl sprocket with clutch,, 1121 640 2000 is sprocket number,, clutch only number is 1120,, I believe it came off a ms250 325 pitch
> gas caps mostley older huskey I believe,, opinions are excepted
> 44mm psiton,, has very small scuff look at pic,, rest of it is new looking
> 2 sprocket rims,, new,, 3/8x7,, if I remember right they are for the 346xp I had,, please 1 per person,,, SPOKEN FOR!!!!!
> jama carb same as wt215,, may need to have a kit put in it
> stihl un adjustable carb off ms170,, missing pump side single screw
> 9 14" Oregon safety chains 3/8lp 50 gauge,, plenty of usable teeth on each one
> riding mower air filters,, have 3 of them,, measure 4 1/2 x 7 1/2 , these are new,, had them for my 15 horse Kawasaki engine in a john deere
> sorry for not being super sure on some of this,,, I cant remember what they where for,,
> View attachment 464445
> View attachment 464446
> View attachment 464447
> View attachment 464448
> View attachment 464449
> View attachment 464450
> View attachment 464451
> View attachment 464452


the 2 rim sprockets are spoken for


----------



## Rudedog

Jon1212 said:


> *DIBS!! On the Solo 642.*


Not too sure I'm ready to part with that one just yet. What do you need?


----------



## BGE541

troylee said:


> Merry Christmas 3/8 .050 20 inch Lg Husky View attachment 464407


May I please recieve this gift? Thank you.


----------



## troylee

BGE541 said:


> May I please recieve this gift? Thank you.


@calebng15 is first in line on it


----------



## J.Walker

o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is my list,,, I will cover shipping as long it is going to the lower 48 states,,,,, please pm me if you all want any of it since that will be the best way to get ahold of me right now,,,,, ohhhh yea,, mom is doing better right now,, as most of you know she had breast cancer surgery Monday so I am trying to keep myself going and worry about her,,, ok,, here we go
> stihl sprocket with clutch,, 1121 640 2000 is sprocket number,, clutch only number is 1120,, I believe it came off a ms250 325 pitch
> gas caps mostley older huskey I believe,, opinions are excepted
> 44mm psiton,, has very small scuff look at pic,, rest of it is new looking
> 2 sprocket rims,, new,, 3/8x7,, if I remember right they are for the 346xp I had,, please 1 per person
> jama carb same as wt215,, may need to have a kit put in it
> stihl un adjustable carb off ms170,, missing pump side single screw
> 9 14" Oregon safety chains 3/8lp 50 gauge,, plenty of usable teeth on each one
> riding mower air filters,, have 3 of them,, measure 4 1/2 x 7 1/2 , these are new,, had them for my 15 horse Kawasaki engine in a john deere
> sorry for not being super sure on some of this,,, I cant remember what they where for,,
> View attachment 464445
> View attachment 464446
> View attachment 464447
> View attachment 464448
> View attachment 464449
> View attachment 464450
> View attachment 464451
> View attachment 464452



Those older Husky gas caps would sure look nice hanging on my Christmas tree.

.


----------



## SteveSS




----------



## Jon1212

Rudedog said:


> Not too sure I'm ready to part with that one just yet. What do you need?


Randy,

I'm good on "stuff". I was just thinking, isn't that the Solo from a few years ago that I helped ID?


----------



## tickhound93

Can get pictures tomorrow if needed but i got menagerie of stuff
New AM piston for 025 42.5mm
Mculloch 310 parts
Poulan 3300 parts
Homelite 360 parts
Homelite sxl parts
GOt some Faremertec gaskets and manifolds for a 046.
PM ME if you need stuff, i wont have time to always check this thread. Also got more stuf just ask.
Merry christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

*Knife given to Chris Zautner...no longer available.*
Having won a Stihl 044 from @nstueve in the fundraiser earlier this month, I'd like to give something back to the AS community.

It's not saw-related, but hopefully somebody could put it to use. I carried it on my EMS turnout gear when running as a volunteer paramedic on my local fire dept. Free (including shipping) to the US. Sorry, but I don't want to hassle with knife laws involved in shipping outside this country.

Spyderco C26SBKEMT Snap-It folding knife. 3" long AUS-8 stainless serrated sheepsfoot style blade. This knife does NOT have the normal Spyderco pocket clip. Instead, it has a steel reinforced carabiner-type snap meant to hang from a D-ring or belt loop.

If you can USE this knife (not just add it to a collection), it's yours!


----------



## PA Dan

CrufflerJJ said:


> View attachment 464552
> Having won a Stihl 044 from @nstueve in the fundraiser earlier this month, I'd like to give something back to the AS community.
> 
> It's not saw-related, but hopefully somebody could put it to use. I carried it on my EMS turnout gear when running as a volunteer paramedic on my local fire dept. Free (including shipping) to the US. Sorry, but I don't want to hassle with knife laws involved in shipping outside this country.
> 
> Spyderco C26SBKEMT Snap-It folding knife. 3" long AUS-8 stainless serrated sheepsfoot style blade. This knife does NOT have the normal Spyderco pocket clip. Instead, it has a steel reinforced carabiner-type snap meant to hang from a D-ring or belt loop.
> 
> If you can USE this knife (not just add it to a collection), it's yours!


Awesome knife! Awesome thread![emoji481]


----------



## chris zautner

I could use that knife please. I will be giving away some stuff when I get home Sunday night.


----------



## o8f150

J.Walker said:


> Those older Husky gas caps would sure look nice hanging on my Christmas tree.
> 
> .


you got it,, they will go out monday


----------



## o8f150

o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is my list,,, I will cover shipping as long it is going to the lower 48 states,,,,, please pm me if you all want any of it since that will be the best way to get ahold of me right now,,,,, ohhhh yea,, mom is doing better right now,, as most of you know she had breast cancer surgery Monday so I am trying to keep myself going and worry about her,,, ok,, here we go
> stihl sprocket with clutch,, 1121 640 2000 is sprocket number,, clutch only number is 1120,, I believe it came off a ms250 325 pitch
> gas caps mostley older huskey I believe,, opinions are excepted,,, SPOKEN FOR!!!!!!!
> 44mm psiton,, has very small scuff look at pic,, rest of it is new looking
> 2 sprocket rims,, new,, 3/8x7,, if I remember right they are for the 346xp I had,, please 1 per person,,, SPOKEN FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> jama carb same as wt215,, may need to have a kit put in it
> stihl un adjustable carb off ms170,, missing pump side single screw
> 9 14" Oregon safety chains 3/8lp 50 gauge,, plenty of usable teeth on each one
> riding mower air filters,, have 3 of them,, measure 4 1/2 x 7 1/2 , these are new,, had them for my 15 horse Kawasaki engine in a john deere
> sorry for not being super sure on some of this,,, I cant remember what they where for,,
> View attachment 464445
> View attachment 464446
> View attachment 464447
> View attachment 464448
> View attachment 464449
> View attachment 464450
> View attachment 464451
> View attachment 464452


the gas caps and both rims are spoken for now


----------



## Guido Salvage

Is the double wide spatula spoken for?


----------



## CrufflerJJ

chris zautner said:


> I could use that knife please. I will be giving away some stuff when I get home Sunday night.



It's yours. Enjoy!


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 464561
> 
> 
> Is the double wide spatula spoken for?



You can have the spatula, but HANDS OFF the triangular piece of wood!


----------



## Rudedog

Jon1212 said:


> Randy,
> 
> I'm good on "stuff". I was just thinking, isn't that the Solo from a few years ago that I helped ID?


Oh yes my friend. That is a beautiful Solo 642 that needs to be seen in person to truly appreciate to the fullest. I never would have figured that one out on my own.


----------



## hanniedog

I have an 064 carb to add to the fray. The carb is taken


----------



## tlandrum

im going to do some spring cleaning in dec next week and ill have a small boat load of used stuff and some nos stuff to give away for shipping cost. stay tuned


----------



## Philbert

Dibbs on the small boat . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

First two people who could use any one of the following chains PM me. 

Oregon 0.050 gauge:
20LP (.325 pitch) 62 DL
22LP (.325 pitch) 62 DL
33LG (.325 pitch) 62 DL

Oregon 0.063 gauge:
75LG (.375 pitch) 60 DL
22LPX (.325 pitch) 62 DL


----------



## epicklein22

I should be back on here pretty soon. Tree work and trucking is slowing down. I always donate something to this thread. I have a good stash of new Stihl parts to dig through this year too.


----------



## Definitive Dave

epicklein22 said:


> I should be back on here pretty soon. Tree work and trucking is slowing down. I always donate something to this thread. I have a good stash of new Stihl parts to dig through this year too.View attachment 464672


Hey there best friend 

i cant be the only one eyeballing that pile of parts for thhe holy grail


----------



## J.Walker

o8f150 said:


> you got it,, they will go out monday



Thanks!

No hurry on the mailing, I haven't cut a Christmas tree yet to hang those caps on.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

This is a cool deal everyone has some stuff laying around they don't or can't use that someone else can.I will try to control myself and not be the first one to claim or post on every item 

I will also see what I can contribute.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

tlandrum said:


> im going to do some spring cleaning in dec next week and ill have a small boat load of used stuff and some nos stuff to give away for shipping cost. stay tuned


BRING IT!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Definitive Dave said:


> Hey there best friend
> 
> i cant be the only one eyeballing that pile of parts for thhe holy grail



You are so right, I imagine we look like a bunch of deer in the headlights looking at this pile


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 464561
> 
> 
> Is the double wide spatula spoken for?



AND...will the bottom bar in the pic fit my Husky 372XP. I may be interested. It's set up I believe for .050 x 3/8's.


----------



## Jon1212

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> AND...will the bottom bar in the pic fit my Husky 372XP. I may be interested. It's set up I believe for .050 x 3/8's.



Yes, the bar will fit. However, you'll have to use .058 chain, as stated in my Original Post.


----------



## cgraham1

Jon1212 said:


> Yes, the bar will fit. However, you'll have to use .058 chain, as stated in my Original Post.


I have a brand new chain that will fit that bar, that I could send, as well.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

WOW, the spirit of the season is really already alive!


----------



## chris zautner

I have a brand new stihl Rs 18 inch 3/8 th 66 driver .63 gauge chain if anyone needs its free shipping to the lower 48


----------



## jmssaws

I also have a giant spatula If anybody is still looking for one


----------



## MontanaTed

jmssaws said:


> I also have a giant spatula If anybody is still looking for oneView attachment 464793


Not going to lie that thing is Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage

I used to have one for pizzas, was about a foot across and 15" long, sold it at the yard sale before I moved for $5.00.


----------



## Rudedog

Guido Salvage said:


> I used to have one for pizzas, was about a foot across and 15" long, sold it at the yard sale before I moved for $5.00.


My Dad used to beat me with a spatula so he wouldn't hurt his hand. I'm glad they didn't make them that big and sturdy back then.


----------



## Whiskers

chris zautner said:


> I have a brand new stihl Rs 18 inch 3/8 th 66 driver .63 gauge chain if anyone needs its free shipping to the lower 48



I could use this chain, I'm the oddball with all 3/8 .063 bars. Got an 18" inch ES just waiting for a chain.


----------



## chris zautner

Great. The chain is taken.


----------



## Whiskers

Stihl 034/036 knob style filter cover 1125 141 1000. I believe if fits all except the pro versions with the taller filter.


----------



## SquareFile

I'll offer a 14.1k husqvarna coil without the lead.


----------



## Rudedog

BBW Baby!


----------



## SquareFile

Muh coil is sold. Lol


----------



## jmssaws

o8f150 said:


> i am waiting for something similar to this to come up so i can claim it
> View attachment 464833
> View attachment 464842
> View attachment 464843
> View attachment 464844


I've bn waiting for the same thing.
U got me flapped up!


----------



## Rudedog

Homelite 450. Started and ran good two years ago. Then drained and stored on wood table. The saw has had new rings, intake boot, air filter, carb kit, and fuel lines four years ago. Only known problems are it leaks between gas & oil tank (needs new gasket) and the muffler has been brazed. Has double spikes. The rear handle rubber is cracked (see pic). The saw has excellent compression. Has cut about three loads of wood since overhaul. No bar or chain.


----------



## Homelite410

Rudedog said:


> Homelite 450. Started and ran good two years ago. Then drained and stored on wood table. The saw has had new rings, intake boot, air filter, carb kit, and fuel lines four years ago. Only known problems are it leaks between gas & oil tank (needs new gasket) and the muffler has been brazed. Has double spikes. The rear handle rubber is cracked (see pic). The saw has excellent compression. Has cut about three loads of wood since overhaul. No bar or chain.
> View attachment 464861


Oh, I like that.


----------



## MnSam

Very nice!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Someone please help 150 before more pics of snackies arrive


----------



## huskihl

o8f150 said:


> i am waiting for something similar to this to come up so i can claim it
> View attachment 464833
> View attachment 464842
> View attachment 464843
> View attachment 464844


I'd go hang out by the shore. One of 'em will get washed up sooner or later


----------



## Guido Salvage

A couple of vintage Sabre chains in the package. The left one is for a 10" bar on a Homelite XL-Auto and the one on the right is for an 8" bar on a Remington Limb N Trim. This might also work on a pole saw.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

@08f150 im sending you a nice chain for your echo cs 400 tell me your drive links and i will get it sent it asap
it will be stihl 63ps.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

huskihl said:


> I'd go hang out by the shore. One of 'em will get washed up sooner or later


----------



## KenJax Tree

jakewells said:


> @08f150 im sending you a nice chain for your echo cs 400 tell me your drive links and i will get it sent it asap
> it will be stihl 63ps.


Its too far to ship it direct. Send it to me and i'll forward it on to fiddy....55dl please[emoji4]


----------



## likesaws

I have some old vintage patches to send to whoever wants a few only 1 of the large one, two with the saw picture. About
20 smaller ones. I think home 410 should get 1st choice if he wants some , (because he does great work for all of us) and he's a Homelite guy. Pm me and I'll get back to you soon as I can.

Update larger patches gone still have smaller one for those that want those.


----------



## Homelite410

I feel honored! I'd like the one with the trees and the one across from it!


----------



## likesaws

It's yours. Pm addy


----------



## Homelite410

Fellas I promise I got stuff to give just need a few to get it all ready!


----------



## PA Dan

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas I promise I got stuff to give just need a few to get it all ready!


I can't wait!


----------



## Homelite410

Just a reminder I will do a chain vise lottery too.


----------



## o8f150

jakewells said:


> @08f150 im sending you a nice chain for your echo cs 400 tell me your drive links and i will get it sent it asap
> it will be stihl 63ps.


thanks,, i dont remember it right off hand,, will check it tomorrow


----------



## Homelite410

epicklein22 said:


> I should be back on here pretty soon. Tree work and trucking is slowing down. I always donate something to this thread. I have a good stash of new Stihl parts to dig through this year too.View attachment 464672


Ooh I like the de-thatcher paddles.


----------



## Milkman31

Rudedog said:


> Homelite 450. Started and ran good two years ago. Then drained and stored on wood table. The saw has had new rings, intake boot, air filter, carb kit, and fuel lines four years ago. Only known problems are it leaks between gas & oil tank (needs new gasket) and the muffler has been brazed. Has double spikes. The rear handle rubber is cracked (see pic). The saw has excellent compression. Has cut about three loads of wood since overhaul. No bar or chain.
> View attachment 464861


That's a sweet gift!!


----------



## Jon1212

View attachment 464479

Here is what I came up with after a cursory glance through some bars hanging up in my garage.These are all New, or NOS.

Top-bottom;

Pioneer 14" .058 gauge hard nose. It would make a nice wall hanger. *(Dibbed) *by @ILikesEmGreen .

Poulan Pro K041 mount, 18" .325 .050 RSN.*(Dibbed) *by @mycamaro_68.

Husqvarna Large mount 20" 050 Hard nose.

Husqvarna Large mount 20" 3/8 058 laminated.*(Dibbed) *by @Stihlofadeal64.


----------



## skippysphins

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas I promise I got stuff to give just need a few to get it all ready!


This gent is one of the good guys for sure .
Not to mention a helluva good machinist !


----------



## skippysphins

Hi Jon I'm not sure what I'm doing here ?


----------



## Homelite410

skippysphins said:


> This gent is one of the good guys for sure .
> Not to mention a helluva good machinist !


Thank you!


----------



## skippysphins

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you!


You do not have to thank me . fact is fact ! But your welcome . I strongly recommend you gents get in on the lottery for the chainvice mike makes . it's the bomb !


----------



## skippysphins

I wish I had a skill like mike or Jon . I do but I would have to come fix the electrical in your car or truck . so we know that's not going to happen .


----------



## tickhound93

Hey guys found some more stuff! Dd sent me a whole pile of flippy caps a while back, if you need some let me know. I got an ms290 cylinder I started cleaning up, couple scores but its runable. How about a harbor freight chain sharpener? I used it for a while I think I might have an extra wheel for it. Please pm me if you need this stuff. Got some poulan wild thing parts. Top end is roached.
This last offer is only for those that would truely truely need it if you make.money with your saws, and are having a hard time affording a new one whether yours got crushed stolen, exploded and you can't afford a new one. I have a poulan 2800 with a shinny bar, if memory serves me right the chain is pretty good, I know it ain't much, but if it makes a difference for you, its yours.

Sharpener is on its way to a new home!


----------



## skippysphins

tickhound93 said:


> Hey guys found some more stuff! Dd sent me a whole pile of flippy caps a while back, if you need some let me know. I got an ms290 cylinder I started cleaning up, couple scores but its runable. How about a harbor freight chain sharpener? I used it for a while I think I might have an extra wheel for it. Please pm me if you need this stuff. Got some poulan wild thing parts. Top end is roached.
> This last offer is only for those that would truely truely need it if you make.money with your saws, and are having a hard time affording a new one whether yours got crushed stolen, exploded and you can't afford a new one. I have a poulan 2800 with a shinny bar, if memory serves me right the chain is pretty good, I know it ain't much, but if it makes a difference for you, its yours.


Very good of you buddy


----------



## tickhound93

skippysphins said:


> Very good of you buddy



Its the holidays. I am fortunate enough to not have to either heat my home or make my money with my saws. I have plenty of good saws I run at my pleasure. My cad has left me.with some good runners that I will never use. I've lived through financial burden, I've gone to bed hungry, and this is the time of year we help those in need out. I am very fortunate to have what I have, and I can give back. Maybe its not a lot to you or I, but to someone else that may make their day. That's what this thread is about.


----------



## Rudedog

The 450 has been spoken for.


----------



## ramdad

Tickhound and the rest of you, you are all amazing people, Brad, thanks for starting this thread. It is just heart warming to read that there are great people among us. I am swamped with unforseen house reno, like major, house repairs. My garage and house are all in boxes in storage right now so I can make our little blue heaven livable. Next round of donating, I will be in. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Philbert

tickhound93 said:


> How about a harbor freight chain sharpener? I used it for a while I think I might have an extra wheel for it.
> 
> Sharpener is on its way to a new home!



I hope the recipient will post in the HF Grinder thread. It actually got started with a gifted HF grinder last year!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hf-chain-grinder-thread.268303/

Philbert


----------



## tickhound93

ramdad said:


> Tickhound and the rest of you, you are all amazing people, Brad, thanks for starting this thread. It is just heart warming to read that there are great people among us. I am swamped with unforseen house reno, like major, house repairs. My garage and house are all in boxes in storage right now so I can make our little blue heaven livable. Next round of donating, I will be in. Merry Christmas!


Amazing people were helped along their way by even more amazing people! Good luck on your house! If you call it blue heaven than it must be!


----------



## mkinslow

Iv got a walbro carb off a 372xp if someone needs it. Merry Christmas everyone. Y'all are a great group of people.


----------



## Big_Wood

mkinslow said:


> Iv got a walbro carb off a 372xp if someone needs it. Merry Christmas everyone. Y'all are a great group of people.



is it an RWJ4? i'd be happy to have it if so. if not it will be an HD6 or HD12. somebody else may need one of those so i'll pass for someone else to get if it is.


----------



## mkinslow

Its an hd12b. Sorry got a pm from decableguy2000 just after I posted.


----------



## decableguy2000

I have a almost new aftermarket ignition coil for a Husqvarna 394/395. Bought it, fired the saw up but wouldn't rev up above 10,000 ordered new OEM and done the same thing, ended up being a carb issue.

Jeremy


----------



## decableguy2000

I also have a clutch and drum for a Husqvarna 61-272, Jonsered 625-670 fine thread.


----------



## Big_Wood

mkinslow said:


> Its an hd12b. Sorry got a pm from decableguy2000 just after I posted.



no worries buds. that's one i'd pass on to someone else anyways.


----------



## mkinslow

Decableguy2000 is getting the coil guys.now iv gotta keep an eye out for a 16-18" bar and chain for my 346xp. Ill be up all night lol


----------



## huskihl

decableguy2000 said:


> I also have a clutch and drum for a Husqvarna 61-272, Jonsered 625-670 fine thread.View attachment 464960
> View attachment 464961


I have 2 of these saws. I could use these parts if they aren't spoken for yet


----------



## huskihl

huskihl said:


> I have 2 of these saws. I could use these parts if they aren't spoken for yet


In return, I have an open port KS 48mm cylinder and piston for a jred 625 or husky 61. Both are used, but original and never scored


----------



## marti384

I have this stihl muffler to gift. No idea what it fits. 



*CLAIMED*. I'll keep looking to see if I have anything else to give.


----------



## sefh3

That muffler looks like an 046.


----------



## PA Dan

sefh3 said:


> That muffler looks like an 046.


Thats what I thought when I saw it! Whats up Scott?


----------



## decableguy2000

decableguy2000 said:


> I also have a clutch and drum for a Husqvarna 61-272, Jonsered 625-670 fine thread.



Clutch is spoken for, still have aftermarket coil for a 394/395


----------



## mkinslow

This is driving me crazy waiting on new posts and hoping it something i can use or someone in my family can use


----------



## troylee

troylee said:


> Merry Christmas 3/8 .050 20 inch Lg Husky View attachment 464407


Bar is spoken for


----------



## Definitive Dave

Read my BS at the bottom before claiming please gents.

Farmertec 066 big bore kit, cylinder replaced before use on a test bed saw build, will include new in box farmertec 066bb piston (2 available 1 to first PM responder after this posts, 1 to first PM responder after 6AM tomorrow morning)
Custom trail ready indestructible gear pouch - built by TRTermite these are wicked awesome and keep scrench, files, tuning screwdriver, etc. close at hand, attaches to belt or saw handle or oil or mix jug, random color - 1 available now - CLAIMED
Custom velocity stack with green meanie filter for current Pro Stihl model saw, built by Square File great for a race/gtg build or a milling machine, let me know your model as some require extra parts - 1 available now
032 in a box, I am about 89.67% sure that this is 116.41% of a complete 032, non-buggered handle, box of carbs, air filters, etc. I was gonna build one in crazy custom fashion , but realize I got more projects than good common sense - 1 available now preference given to David Young who taught me enough about the 030/31/32 this year that I now realize I don't have the patience to build one  - BACK-UP CLAIMANT IN LINE
044 12mm crankcase freshly powdered and beautiful - work by Glock37, the perfect start to your worksaw, shelf queen or hybrid badass - 1 available now CLAIMED
Custom large and small muffler deflectors - cut to fit and built by Red97, the quick and easy way to easily double or triple the power of any saw in 5 minutes or less  - 1 pair available now - CLAIMED
large or small mount bar adapter to allow the use of a premium Stihl bar on a saw of some other brand  - custom built by Homelite410 - 1 available now

Claim your item here in the thread or by PM - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
Dave


----------



## Homelite410

I am in awe Dave!


----------



## cgraham1

Definitive Dave said:


> Read my BS at the bottom before claiming please gents.
> 
> Farmertec 066 big bore kit, cylinder replaced before use on a test bed saw build, will include new in box farmertec 066bb piston (2 available 1 to first PM responder after this posts, 1 to first PM responder after 6AM tomorrow morning)
> Custom trail ready indestructible gear pouch - built by TRTermite these are wicked awesome and keep scrench, files, tuning screwdriver, etc. close at hand, attaches to belt or saw handle or oil or mix jug, random color - 1 available now
> Custom velocity stack with green meanie filter for current Pro Stihl model saw, built by Square File great for a race/gtg build or a milling machine, let me know your model as some require extra parts - 1 available now
> 032 in a box, I am about 89.67% sure that this is 116.41% of a complete 032, non-buggered handle, box of carbs, air filters, etc. I was gonna build one in crazy custom fashion , but realize I got more projects than good common sense - 1 available now preference given to David Young who taught me enough about the 030/31/32 this year that I now realize I don't have the patience to build one
> 044 12mm crankcase freshly powdered and beautiful - work by Glock37, the perfect start to your worksaw, shelf queen or hybrid badass - 1 available now
> Custom large and small muffler deflectors - cut to fit and built by Red97, the quick and easy way to easily double or triple the power of any saw in 5 minutes or less  - 1 pair available now
> large or small mount bar adapter to allow the use of a premium Stihl bar on a saw of some other brand  - custom built by Homelite410 - 1 available now
> 
> Claim your item here in the thread or by PM - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
> I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
> Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
> Dave


I could sure use the 044 crankcase.


----------



## skippysphins

Dave 
All I can say is wow .


----------



## skippysphins

Very nice grab Clint . mike does very nice powder coating!


----------



## Canadian farm boy

Definitive Dave said:


> Read my BS at the bottom before claiming please gents.
> 
> Farmertec 066 big bore kit, cylinder replaced before use on a test bed saw build, will include new in box farmertec 066bb piston (2 available 1 to first PM responder after this posts, 1 to first PM responder after 6AM tomorrow morning)
> Custom trail ready indestructible gear pouch - built by TRTermite these are wicked awesome and keep scrench, files, tuning screwdriver, etc. close at hand, attaches to belt or saw handle or oil or mix jug, random color - 1 available now - CLAIMED
> Custom velocity stack with green meanie filter for current Pro Stihl model saw, built by Square File great for a race/gtg build or a milling machine, let me know your model as some require extra parts - 1 available now
> 032 in a box, I am about 89.67% sure that this is 116.41% of a complete 032, non-buggered handle, box of carbs, air filters, etc. I was gonna build one in crazy custom fashion , but realize I got more projects than good common sense - 1 available now preference given to David Young who taught me enough about the 030/31/32 this year that I now realize I don't have the patience to build one  - BACK-UP CLAIMANT IN LINE
> 044 12mm crankcase freshly powdered and beautiful - work by Glock37, the perfect start to your worksaw, shelf queen or hybrid badass - 1 available now CLAIMED
> Custom large and small muffler deflectors - cut to fit and built by Red97, the quick and easy way to easily double or triple the power of any saw in 5 minutes or less  - 1 pair available now
> large or small mount bar adapter to allow the use of a premium Stihl bar on a saw of some other brand  - custom built by Homelite410 - 1 available now
> 
> Claim your item here in the thread or by PM - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
> I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
> Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
> Dave[/
> Dibs on the 044 crank case


----------



## Definitive Dave

keep watching the thread plenty of cool stuff will pop up for the next several weeks
Dave


----------



## Jacob J.

Definitive Dave said:


> keep watching the thread plenty of cool stuff will pop up for the next several weeks
> Dave



I've been eyeballin' your Arboristsite dryer lint.


----------



## cgraham1

@Canadian farm boy
Beat you by 14 minutes. Sorry.


----------



## Homelite410

Giving something to someone that needs it or will really use it is the coolest feeling there is! I love this thread!


----------



## ladrhog

I got the heat on in the shop. Once it gets above freezing I'll get out there and take some pics off the stuff I have. I have a pole of stuff I've been saving since last year.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

cgraham1 said:


> @Canadian farm boy
> Beat you by 14 minutes. Sorry.


No worries Clint. Maybe I'll get it next time
The whole eBay thing and shipping to Canada kinda screwed me up a bit.


----------



## Windy Isle

I've got a few things of possible value that I'd like to put up, but I know that I can't cover shipping on all of the items. I've never used eBay/PayPal for any private party transactions. Could someone with experience with this PM me some instructions on how I might be able to gift some of my stuff, and recoup the shipping costs?


----------



## blsnelling

AS dryer lint


----------



## Definitive Dave

Windy Isle said:


> I've got a few things of possible value that I'd like to put up, but I know that I can't cover shipping on all of the items. I've never used eBay/PayPal for any private party transactions. Could someone with experience with this PM me some instructions on how I might be able to gift some of my stuff, and recoup the shipping costs?


it is pretty easy to just request that the claimant cover shipping and they can pay you by paypal as friends and family
I am doing it through Ebay because we already ship 100+ packages a day using our system so this makes it quick and easy for me. probably too much hassle for most
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave

couple more tool pouches and I will be back tomorrow, I am supposed to pick up T-shirts from the printer 

















two pockets on the front one large on the back and one on the edge
two more up for grabs now - *Both Claimed*
Dave


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Those are pretty cool tool pouches!! Great stuff you are putting up Dave!!


----------



## MnSam

I have some stuff up for grabs:







ooops, wrong picture ...


----------



## MnSam

Sorry about that, hehe.

Here is the real stuff. Almost complete Farmertec kit for 026, minus the fuel line.





And a used but decent 16" Stihl b/c off my 026. 3/8 x .050 x 66dl.









I have a few more things set aside for later.


----------



## LowVolt




----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Laslabjohn

Definitive Dave said:


> couple more tool pouches and I will be back tomorrow, I am supposed to pick up T-shirts from the printer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two pockets on the front one large on the back and one on the edge
> two more up for grabs now - *one claimed one available*
> Dave


 I would like to claim the second. Thank You Dave


----------



## LowVolt

Homelite410 said:


>


Pm sent


----------



## Homelite410

Lol


----------



## Homelite410

That was for the wolves!


----------



## ladrhog

OK here we go. I cant cover shipping but here are some items. 

1. An 038 case and crank. As far as I know it is good to go just dirty.


----------



## PA Dan

Homelite410 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## ladrhog

2. A new in box meteor piston and rings for a 395xp
Claimed by fishinfreak








3. Set of mako rings for an 046





4. New old style air filter cover for an 044. Non -HD.











5. Old style winter air filter and recoil for an 064. Includes filter and filter base. Recoil is missing pull cord stuff.

CLAIMED by Dynomite76


----------



## ladrhog

6. Recoil cover for a 032 I think








7. A harbor freight spinner/breaker. It is missing the handle for the breaker.
Claimed by Whitmore 
.





8. A fire extinguisher and holder for a faller











9. And the Grand daddy of them all


----------



## ladrhog

10. Bar and chain for a homelite 923xl. Has some rust but it should clean up. Chain is an oregon 69. Bar is about 24 inch. Looks like.058 gauge

CLAIMED by guido


----------



## Mark71GTX

ladrhog said:


> 6. Recoil cover for a 032 I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. A harbor freight spinner/breaker. It is missing the handle for the breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. A fire extinguisher and holder for a faller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. And the Grand daddy of them all


I think that is an 028 recoil.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Laslabjohn said:


> I would like to claim the second. Thank You Dave


yours, grab some lint and send me your name by pm
Dave


----------



## Marshy

Very nice offers here guys. Nice little chain spinner/breaker, if I actually had the need for one I would ask for it. Hell I think I use one chain a year lol.


----------



## Marshy

Definitive Dave said:


> yours, grab some lint and send me your name by pm
> Dave


Pics of the lint?


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Would like to have the 395 piston and rings if not already claimed please


----------



## calebng15

2100 Oiler, flywheel shield, and crank case...all need to go!

I believe there are a few stripped bolts on the flywheel side, (recoil) but the other half is good!

Have some other stuff I'll try to get up later. 

Can't cover shipping but it is all up for grabs!


----------



## Guido Salvage

I found this in a box in my basement, an Oregon Maintenance and Safety Manual from 2004. Almost 100 pages of info on chains, bars and sprockets.

As our resident chain guru, I would like to give Philbert first crack at this. If he passes it will go to another member here.


----------



## coltont

Crows ravens and buzzard's.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitmore

It's my turn to give something.
I have a aftermarket cylinder for a stihl 460 and a new coil for a 461.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladrhog

Guido Salvage said:


> I found this in a box in my basement, an Oregon Maintenance and Safety Manual from 2004. Almost 100 pages of info on chains, bars and sprockets.
> 
> As our resident chain guru, I would like to give Philbert first crack at this. If he passes it will go to another member here.
> 
> View attachment 465065
> View attachment 465066



Hey could you look up that oregon 69 chain. What gauge is it?


----------



## MnSam

coltont said:


> Crows ravens and buzzard's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Scrooge


----------



## Deets066

Definite Dave is the man! I'd like to claim that velocity stack and green weenie if it's still available.

In return I'll have an aftermarket 066 jug posted up tomorrow, need to look and see if I can find it first!


----------



## skippysphins

Alright everyone Merry Christmas ! I m out .


----------



## Guido Salvage

ladrhog said:


> Hey could you look up that oregon 69 chain. What gauge is it?



I am not familiar with Oregon 69, sure it is not 59? If so it is .404 x .063.


----------



## ladrhog

skippysphins said:


> Alright everyone Merry Christmas ! I m out .


You'll be back


----------



## ladrhog

Look at the pics I posted of your new bar and chain


----------



## Philbert

Guido Salvage said:


> Oregon Maintenance and Safety Manual from 2004. . . . I would like to give Philbert first crack at this. If he passes it will go to another member here.



Great book, with lots of good info. I already have a copy, but thanks for thinking of me!

Philbert


----------



## Blazin

Is this the newbie free for all????


----------



## dougand3

New Fuel line kit for 1990s and newer Poulans and Craftsmans. Snap in purge bulb - if needed, I'll trade to screw in. Free shipping to lower 48.






Claimed by rjames. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MnSam

Blazin said:


> Is this the newbie free for all????



Not as of yet, I would hope people are respectful.


----------



## redoakneck

Guido Salvage said:


> I found this in a box in my basement, an Oregon Maintenance and Safety Manual from 2004. Almost 100 pages of info on chains, bars and sprockets.
> 
> As our resident chain guru, I would like to give Philbert first crack at this. If he passes it will go to another member here.
> 
> View attachment 465065
> View attachment 465066
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Pm sent, looks like a great book!!!


----------



## coltont

I've got a few wore out sprockets and 3 dozen junk files I'm looking to get rid of. Skippy will probably take them asap?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BWS-LLC

coltont said:


> Crows ravens and buzzard's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



What you did there




I saw it


----------



## Big_Wood

it's starting to smell like riff raff up in here lol



coltont said:


> I've got a few wore out sprockets and 3 dozen junk files I'm looking to get rid of. Skippy will probably take them asap?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



is this shipped?


----------



## Blazin

coltont said:


> I've got a few wore out sprockets and 3 dozen junk files I'm looking to get rid of. Skippy will probably take them asap?



PM scent! ****, I won't sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## Big_Wood

Blazin said:


> PM scent! ****, I won't sleep tonight!!!!



you saw i showed interest and you just gonna take them out from underneath me? i'm out!


----------



## Guido Salvage

Guido Salvage said:


> I found this in a box in my basement, an Oregon Maintenance and Safety Manual from 2004. Almost 100 pages of info on chains, bars and sprockets.
> 
> As our resident chain guru, I would like to give Philbert first crack at this. If he passes it will go to another member here.
> 
> View attachment 465065
> View attachment 465066



Booked claimed by Redoakneck.


----------



## Deets066

westcoaster90 said:


> you saw i showed interest and you just gonna take them out from underneath me? i'm out!


He told you it was a free for all


----------



## coltont

I'll cover shipping. And shipping back if your not satisfied.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GCJenks204

I will follow along and watch in wonder but don't have anything to give so will refrain from claiming anything.

@definitivedave do you sell those tools pouches on your ebay store?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaTed

GCJenks204 said:


> I will follow along and watch in wonder but don't have anything to give so will refrain from claiming anything.
> 
> @definitivedave do you sell those tools pouches on your ebay store?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


I'm doing the same Gary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood

i've got a few things to give BUT i'm gonna watch the thread a little and give them closer to christmas after i see all the different colors show lol


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Definitive Dave said:


> ...snip...
> I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint...snip...



It's interesting to see that FleaBay offers a 3 year SquareTrade warranty on your $2.09 Dryer Lint for the modest sum of $10.99. Sounds like a good deal, in case the lint stops doing whatever it is that lint does.


----------



## blsnelling

Let's keep this nice guys. No reason to bring up the past, at least not that I've yet seen.


----------



## Big_Wood

blsnelling said:


> Let's keep this nice guys. No reason to bring up the past, at least not that I've yet seen.



agreed, names should be kept out of it. the certain few i think learned there lesson. although, i do feel a mention of it can help keep it from happening again with the new guys who don't know what happened in the years prior.


----------



## Whiskers

CLAIMED - off to the west coast

Anybody need an 075/6 muffler? It was wire wheeled a couple years ago. Use as is or clean up and paint. No breaks or cracks.


----------



## mkinslow

This new guy hasn't claimed anything. But iv given something already. May have a few more things to give when I can get my truck put back together so I can dig around a little.Im wwaiting on the one or two things I really need to pop up hopefully if not o well Christmas is about giving and helping not receiving. RIGHT.


----------



## Jon1212

mkinslow said:


> This new guy hasn't claimed anything. But iv given something already. May have a few more things to give when I can get my truck put back together so I can dig around a little.Im wwaiting on the one or two things I really need to pop up hopefully if not o well Christmas is about giving and helping not receiving. RIGHT.



I believe I saw you post something earlier about a need for a 16-18" small mount for a 346? If that is correct, would you be willing to enlighten me as to pitch, and gauge you require?


----------



## mkinslow

Its 325 right now. Just keep thinking of trying 3/8. Just not sure yet.


----------



## Jon1212

mkinslow said:


> Its 325 right now. Just keep thinking of trying 3/8. Just not sure yet.



And gauge?


----------



## Stihl 041S

banjobart said:


> I have a Maasdam 2 ton cable puller. Single ratchet, old style. Not as strong as the two ratchet. Works very well, proven on trees and trucks but I have three others. Free if the recipient pays the shipping. I have a UPS account and can quote, figure 20 bucks, too long for priority flat rate shipping. Or free pick up to a member. Bart


Is this spoken for??


----------



## mkinslow

050 sorry.


----------



## jmssaws

The giant spatula is gone also, I can't believe it took this long for someone to grab it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

jmssaws said:


> The giant spatula is gone also, I can't believe it took this long for someone to grab it.


I just said I wanted it. 
I never grabbed another mans spatula!!!lol


----------



## jmssaws

Stihl 041S said:


> I just said I wanted it.
> I never grabbed another mans spatula!!!lol


It's yours my freind.


----------



## MontanaTed

Question in items, does it have to be solely related to saws and cutting? for instance I have some tool bags kicking around can those type of items be listed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

jmssaws said:


> It's yours my freind.


Thanks. 
A lot of times in these threads if Ya get something Ya send something to the giver or post something to give. 
Always offer postage........
Just sayin. Ol Phart Rules......and I'm an Ol Phart.


----------



## PA Dan

MontanaTed said:


> Question in items, does it have to be solely related to saws and cutting? for instance I have some tool bags kicking around can those type of items be listed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I remember it does not have to be saw related. Just has to be cool![emoji41]


----------



## jmssaws

Pm me your address and I'll get it headed to you.


----------



## jmssaws

MontanaTed said:


> Question in items, does it have to be solely related to saws and cutting? for instance I have some tool bags kicking around can those type of items be listed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love tool bags


----------



## PA Dan

jmssaws said:


> I love tool bags


+1


----------



## Mastermind

I'll throw a free woods port in the ring. 

Conditions:

1: You have never had a ported saw. 

2: The saw is in perfect running condition. 

3: The saw must be a pro saw. 

4: You pay shipping both ways. 

First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.


----------



## Homelite410

jmssaws said:


> I love tool bags


Me too! Need in one for a basic tool set in muh wood truck.


----------



## MontanaTed

Ok stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.
> 
> 2: The saw is in perfect running condition.
> 
> 3: The saw must be a pro saw.
> 
> 4: You pay shipping both ways.
> 
> First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.


Awesome!


----------



## Homelite410

Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.
> 
> 2: The saw is in perfect running condition.
> 
> 3: The saw must be a pro saw.
> 
> 4: You pay shipping both ways.
> 
> First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.


THATS a helluva deal!


----------



## Ironworker

How do I change my user name, can someone help me I need to do this ASAP.


----------



## blsnelling

MontanaTed said:


> Question in items, does it have to be solely related to saws and cutting? for instance I have some tool bags kicking around can those type of items be listed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Give whatever you'd like.


----------



## Homelite410

Yes, I gave a cutting attachment last year for an acetylene torch!!


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.
> 
> 2: The saw is in perfect running condition.
> 
> 3: The saw must be a pro saw.
> 
> 4: You pay shipping both ways.
> 
> First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.



ladrhog is the man that got it.....


----------



## Stihl 041S

MontanaTed said:


> Question in items, does it have to be solely related to saws and cutting? for instance I have some tool bags kicking around can those type of items be listed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh hel yeah. 
I just got a big spatula. 
Use it when cooking for relief work. Smiles and function!!!


----------



## mkinslow

Holy cow y'all boys are fast lol


----------



## Mtthwvn

Dang. I type too slow lol


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> ladrhog is the man that got it.....


Hey Randy!!!
Anything you lookin for??
You do lots for folks.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey Randy!!!
> Anything you lookin for??
> You do lots for folks.



No sir. 

I love, and I am loved. 

I don't need anything at all my friend.


----------



## Jacob J.

My first two items for this year's thread-

OEM stock MS-460 cylinder- this was on a tree service saw and I had to do some clean-up on it- I hand-sanded it. It would make a good runner as is or use it for a hybrid saw. It would do fine as a ported jug. It has one small wear line next to the exhaust port but it's not an issue. It's a "B" rated jug.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Mastermind said:


> No sir.
> 
> I love, and I am loved.
> 
> I don't need anything at all my friend.


You didn't specify so you are getting what I send......


----------



## Jacob J.

OEM stock Rancher 61 jug- this one came from a firewooder saw. It's in great shape but needs a little sanding due to carbon that broke away. It's also a "B" rated jug.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Mastermind said:


> No sir.
> 
> I love, and I am loved.
> 
> I don't need anything at all my friend.


 I know what you would like


----------



## Stihl 041S

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> I know what you would like


A rich nymphomaniac with a sporting goods store?


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> My first two items for this year's thread-
> 
> OEM stock MS-460 cylinder- this was on a tree service saw and I had to do some clean-up on it- I hand-sanded it. It would make a good runner as is or use it for a hybrid saw. It would do fine as a ported jug. It has one small wear line next to the exhaust port but it's not an issue. It's a "B" rated jug.


This won't last long! That would be real nice on a 044/440.


----------



## SquareFile

I'm offering a picco 8 mini hub brand new. There nla and hard to find. Its the middle sprocket.


----------



## jmssaws

I need a 460 cylinder but it's for a play toy. Somebody that needs it should have it.


----------



## PA Dan

jmssaws said:


> I need a 460 cylinder but it's for a play toy. Somebody that needs it should have it.


I need one for a hybrid im building but im already getting something!


----------



## Jon1212

I went back a few pages, and realized I missed out on something I could have used.........


----------



## drf255

whitmore said:


> It's my turn to give something.
> I have a aftermarket cylinder for a stihl 460 and a new coil for a 461.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take that cylinder. 

I'll add in an OEM 42.5mm Stihl 025 jug.


----------



## LowVolt

Jon1212 said:


> I went back a few pages, and realized I missed out on something I could have used.........



What was that?


----------



## blsnelling

SquareFile said:


> I'm offering a picco 8 mini hub brand new. There nla and hard to find. Its the middle sprocket.
> 
> View attachment 465153


I would love to have one of those if it's not yet been claimed.


----------



## axlr8

Anyone want a project Homelite 330? has spark, compression. Needs going through.. Too many irons in the fire for me. You cover shipping and its yours.


----------



## B-N

Such an epic thread...


----------



## drf255

Jacob J. said:


> My first two items for this year's thread-
> 
> OEM stock MS-460 cylinder- this was on a tree service saw and I had to do some clean-up on it- I hand-sanded it. It would make a good runner as is or use it for a hybrid saw. It would do fine as a ported jug. It has one small wear line next to the exhaust port but it's not an issue. It's a "B" rated jug.


I'll take it if I'm second I on the other jug. Otherwise it's someone else's.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> I know what you would like


 No offense Randy I should rephrase that I don't know you well enough to no of anything you need. But I do send you some love everytime my face lights up runnin the saws you have worked on for me and I do believe to know what you would like and thats to port my 044 (10mm) because you love what you do.


----------



## Homelite410

Wow the giving is awesome thus far.


----------



## SquareFile

blsnelling said:


> I would love to have one of those if it's not yet been claimed.



Looks like its yours.


----------



## blsnelling

SquareFile said:


> Looks like its yours.


Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Jacob J.

Jon1212 said:


> I went back a few pages, and realized I missed out on something I could have used.........



Someone was giving away beauty?


----------



## sld961

I've got an 029 Cylinder up for grabs. It's the early one, not 46mm, I forgot the exact size, (45.7mm?) It was scored and I cleaned it up to use, then realized it wasn't 46mm.


----------



## Deets066

Jacob J. said:


> Someone was giving away beauty?


----------



## Jacob J.

Both of the jugs I had up are claimed...lots more to come though.


----------



## cgraham1

Brand new Harbor Freight grinder. I opened the box, but it's all there. I just ask that whoever gets it pays for shipping from Northern California. Thanks!


----------



## jetmd

How about an EFCO chain file guide. I will cover shipping cost.


----------



## jetmd

And 2 grinder wheels for a Harbor Freight grinder. I will cover all shipping on this also.


----------



## Homelite410

Very nice Chet!


----------



## Marshy

jetmd said:


> How about an EFCO chain file guide. I will cover shipping cost.View attachment 465156
> View attachment 465157


Jet, could I have that please?


----------



## Marshy

If anyone would like a set of valve covers let me know.


----------



## jetmd

Sure thing Marshy! Just PM your address and I will get it out this week.


----------



## jetmd

Big Block Ford? Aluminum?


----------



## Marshy

jetmd said:


> Big Block Ford? Aluminum?


SBC, 4 bolt periphery


----------



## Philbert

cgraham1 said:


> Brand new Harbor Freight grinder.





jetmd said:


> And 2 grinder wheels for a Harbor Freight grinder.


That's the better version of the HF grinder, and those are the better wheels!

Philbert


----------



## jetmd

Oooops wrong thread, that's what I want free.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Oooops wrong thread, that's what I want free.


Bbf eh?


----------



## svk

I've got a Husqvarna 77 carcass up for grabs. Cylinder is workable IMO and several other parts if you have a 77 or 65. If you want one part I'll cover shipping or if you want the whole thing you pay shipping. No muffler, recoil, flywheel, or handle as this was a ran over saw.


----------



## mkinslow

What did you miss jon1212


----------



## BWS-LLC

drf255 said:


> I'll take that cylinder.
> 
> I'll add in an OEM 42.5mm Stihl 025 jug.



I could use a 025 jug. I have a 025 on the shelf that needs a new top end.


----------



## Marshy

If anyone would like some glove clips PM me. I can scrounge up enough for a couple for 3 people. They work great to clip your gloves to your belt loop.


----------



## MontanaTed

Ok we will see how this goes if the pics get too big I'll delete and redo them from my computer.

Most have been used, except the the work force. They are all in good condition, emptied but the dust comes free! We will figure out shipping it's not a big concern for me.

First Bag :
CLC tool bag. Great large bag, roughly 14"w x 12"h x 16"l. 
-----GIFTED------

Second bag:
CLC open hard bottom. 12"w x 14"l great bag used it for electrical tools when I was remodeling.
-----GIFTED----

Third Bag:
Workforce about 10"w x 16"l Never used just collected dust which is included. Would make a decent woods bag as you can fasten an axe to it via straps...see pic axe NIC.
-------GIFTED-------

Fourth bag set:
Husky bags Med. and Sm. Both used but in good shape yet. Only external pockets. 
-----GIFTED------

I think that does it for now! Please take dibs on the bag you want, please only one per person (unless you're a bag lady than we'll talk). I will try to keep up with the posts as I am a bit OCD to begin with but please also send me a message.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> Conditions:
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.


bloody hell I missed it by just a bit 



Marshy said:


> Pics of the lint?


I actually had to put pics in the listing in case somebody outside the fold bought one



Deets066 said:


> Definite Dave is the man! I'd like to claim that velocity stack and green weenie if it's still available.


It's yours go add yourself to the lint list 



GCJenks204 said:


> @definitivedave do you sell those tools pouches on your ebay store?


Nope not yet, maybe someday I will catch up with the new items cluttering up the kitchen table and get them listed 



CrufflerJJ said:


> It's interesting to see that FleaBay offers a 3 year SquareTrade warranty on your $2.09 Dryer Lint for the modest sum of $10.99. Sounds like a good deal, in case the lint stops doing whatever it is that lint does.


Let me assure any potential buyers my lint is grade A and requires no extended warranty. I have no idea how square trade works but I assume it is a scam.


----------



## drf255

BWS-LLC said:


> I could use a 025 jug. I have a 025 on the shelf that needs a new top end.


Yours bud.


----------



## Rudedog

I could use bag 2


----------



## sld961

MontanaTed said:


> Ok we will see how this goes if the pics get too big I'll delete and redo them from my computer.
> 
> Most have been used, except the the work force. They are all in good condition, emptied but the dust comes free! We will figure out shipping it's not a big concern for me.
> 
> First Bag :
> CLC tool bag. Great large bag, roughly 14"w x 12"h x 16"l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag:
> CLC open hard bottom. 12"w x 14"l great bag used it for electrical tools when I was remodeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Bag:
> Workforce about 10"w x 16"l Never used just collected dust which is included. Would make a decent woods bag as you can fasten an axe to it via straps...see pic axe NIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth bag set:
> Husky bags Med. and Sm. Both used but in good shape yet. Only external pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that does it for now! Please take dibs on the bag you want, please only one per person (unless you're a bag lady than we'll talk). I will try to keep up with the posts as I am a bit OCD to begin with but please also send me a message.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That CLC tote is tempting, but I have my heart set on the 20 inch one. Great offer here.


----------



## SteveSS

I carry a CLC bag for work. They're great bags.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Its Christmas, Its Christmas and the thread is going well!


----------



## whitmore

whitmore said:


> It's my turn to give something.
> I have a aftermarket cylinder for a stihl 460 and a new coil for a 461.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cylinder has been claimed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaTed

Rudedog said:


> I could use bag 2


#2 is yours....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudedog

MontanaTed said:


> #2 is yours....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super Sweet.


----------



## Jon1212

mkinslow said:


> What did you miss jon1212



I "missed" the 395 Meteor piston kit.

Unfortunately I didn't miss @Jacob J. and his hurtful comment regarding the status of my physical appearance, and the alleged need for improvement. He's a mean spirited bastard I tell ya'.


----------



## Deets066

Funny stuff here. He's actually got three pics.


----------



## mkinslow

DIBS on clc bag. Now I gotta find something else to post up. Lol still looking


----------



## MontanaTed

mkinslow said:


> DIBS on clc bag. Now I gotta find something else to post up. Lol still looking


Bag #1 headed to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

I'd like one of the fourth bag set.


----------



## andydodgegeek

SVK, I'll take the Husky 77 if it's still available. I have my dad's 77 and could possibly use some parts. No shipping required, I'll see you sometime soon. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Laslabjohn

I have a half wrap and a clutch cover for a 362 I will put in.


----------



## Rudedog

Jon1212 said:


> I "missed" the 395 Meteor piston kit.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't miss @Jacob J. and his hurtful comment regarding the status of my physical appearance, and the alleged need for improvement. He's a mean spirited bastard I tell ya'.


"Inbred Lives Matter"


----------



## MontanaTed

MontanaTed said:


> Bag #1 headed to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok that's your send me a message!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

svk said:


> I've got a Husqvarna 77 carcass up for grabs. Cylinder is workable IMO and several other parts if you have a 77 or 65. If you want one part I'll cover shipping or if you want the whole thing you pay shipping. No muffler, recoil, flywheel, or handle as this was a ran over saw.



I tried to quote your post, did that work. I'll take the 77 if it's still available. Thanks again.


----------



## MontanaTed

I think I caught the first dibs on each bag, if I did not please message me and I promise to make it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Up first I have a small dremel kit.


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> I tried to quote your post, did that work. I'll take the 77 if it's still available. Thanks again.


It's yours. Let me know if you need it right away and I can arrange a handoff with Sarah. Otherwise I'm sure we'll see each other soon.


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Jon1212 said:


> I "missed" the 395 Meteor piston kit.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't miss @Jacob J. and his hurtful comment regarding the status of my physical appearance, and the alleged need for improvement. He's a mean spirited bastard I tell ya'.


If you really need that piston I will regift it to you. Just have to work it out with the guy who listed it.


----------



## Jon1212

I appreciate the offer, and am blown away by your generosity, but another will make it to me one way, or another.


----------



## MontanaTed

I'm so tired following this! Awesome stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Are you sure. It's no problem


----------



## mkinslow

Thanks montanated


----------



## Big_Wood

Homelite410 said:


> Up first I have a small dremel kit.



are those 1/4" shanks? they look big in the pic.


----------



## Homelite410

Nope, 1/8


----------



## Jon1212

Fishinfreak99 said:


> Are you sure. It's no problem



Yep. I'll get one. 

Besides, I have a 55 Rancher torn apart, amd am waiting on an order from sawsalvage to finish it before I can get to the next 395.

Thanks.

Or is the proper term "Thansk"?


----------



## dieselfitter

Jon1212 said:


> I "missed" the 395 Meteor piston kit.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't miss @Jacob J. and his hurtful comment regarding the status of my physical appearance, and the alleged need for improvement. He's a mean spirited bastard I tell ya'.


Suck it up, Buttercup.


----------



## Backtroller

I have 2 Stihl FS45 Zama carbs for grabs. Maybe someone needs them? One had a rebuild kit this last summer but still didn't run 100%. Neither has much use but I just bought some aftermarket ones instead


Pm me since I can't keep up with this


----------



## Homelite410

I have 2 redi guns made by fellow member RValue! One each please.




these go inline between your hose and coupler so you always have a blow gun redi! 

Www.redigun.com


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

As I've said before on here, always an open invite to come through the shop and pick through all the parts and pieces.

Had a "GTG" last year, was going to raffle away a nice Stihl 290 and some other stuff. One person showed up.


----------



## Onan18

svk said:


> I've got a Husqvarna 77 carcass up for grabs. Cylinder is workable IMO and several other parts if you have a 77 or 65. If you want one part I'll cover shipping or if you want the whole thing you pay shipping. No muffler, recoil, flywheel, or handle as this was a ran over saw.



SVK and Andy,

Andy if you do not need the two oil pump gears I really am in need of a good pair. I have had a buddys' 77 on the bench for a year now trying to locate a set. I even tried having a set 3D printed but it didn't work out. I would really like to get it cleaned up and working and give it back to him for Christmas. He bought it new in 1972 and it was his only saw until I sold him a 545 last year. I built him a XPW to take over for the 77 but it is really sentimental to him. 

If those were some of the parts you needed though Andy I understand.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Homelite410

as installed.


----------



## mkinslow

Don't have much else I can let go of as it's mostly parts for my runners. But I do have this hyway 52mm BB P/C kit I got from the Viking before I got my oem p/c kit for my 372xp. It ran well on mine and is very clean. I also hav




e a small14" stihl picco chain that was floating around in my tool box its dirty but was never used i think it was for my ms170 when i had it


----------



## sld961

Homelite410 said:


> I have 2 redi guns made by fellow member RValue! One each please.
> 
> 
> 
> these go inline between your hose and coupler so you always have a blow gun redi!
> 
> Www.redigun.com


I could use one of those!


----------



## MontanaTed

Homelite410 said:


> I have 2 redi guns made by fellow member RValue! One each please.
> 
> 
> 
> these go inline between your hose and coupler so you always have a blow gun redi!
> 
> Www.redigun.com


I'd like one of those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I think I might have a pretty well complete 77 parts saw in one of the sheds. I'll look tomorrow if I get a chance.



Onan18 said:


> SVK and Andy,
> 
> Andy if you do not need the two oil pump gears I really am in need of a good pair. I have had a buddys' 77 on the bench for a year now trying to locate a set. I even tried having a set 3D printed but it didn't work out. I would really like to get it cleaned up and working and give it back to him for Christmas. He bought it new in 1972 and it was his only saw until I sold him a 545 last year. I built him a XPW to take over for the 77 but it is really sentimental to him.
> 
> If those were some of the parts you needed though Andy I understand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



I found a complete Pioneer Farmsaw the other day. I think it would need a top end, seemed low on compression, but otherwise looked to be a runner. Any interest? Not sure on year, it's orange and grey.


----------



## Homelite410

One redi gun is gone.


----------



## MontanaTed

This thread is horrible for one's with severe OCD and ADD. I can't not touch the buttons when the notifications come up and I am to OCD to turn them off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onan18

@ValleyFirewood Your the man! Thank you very much.

Joe


----------



## Homelite410

Both redi guns are gone.


----------



## Jason Smoot

I'm giving away two of these 2 inch Scotch Brite balls. They have a 1/4 inch arbor. Merry Christmas. Please pm to claim. There will be more to follow but hard to keep track of to many items. These balls are brand new in unopened bags. Thanks. I'll cover shipping.


----------



## PA Dan

Digging through my shop looking for stuff. Here are a couple things. Ill keep looking.

First is a 14" Craftsman bar that I bought for a Poulan but never used. Not sure what all it will fit but someone here will. I can cover shipping on this.








I have some 032 parts in a box. Its not a complete saw but a lot of it. I would like help with shipping on this if someone can use it.


----------



## svk

Onan18 said:


> SVK and Andy,
> 
> Andy if you do not need the two oil pump gears I really am in need of a good pair. I have had a buddys' 77 on the bench for a year now trying to locate a set. I even tried having a set 3D printed but it didn't work out. I would really like to get it cleaned up and working and give it back to him for Christmas. He bought it new in 1972 and it was his only saw until I sold him a 545 last year. I built him a XPW to take over for the 77 but it is really sentimental to him.
> 
> If those were some of the parts you needed though Andy I understand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Get in touch with Andy, otherwise VF may be able to help you out.


----------



## Onan18

svk said:


> Get in touch with Andy, otherwise VF may be able to help you out.



Thanks,

I am going to wait and see if VF has anything, if he doesn't I will PM Andy.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Big_Wood

PA Dan said:


> Digging through my shop looking for stuff. Here are a couple things. Ill keep looking.
> 
> First is a 14" Craftsman bar that I bought for a Poulan but never used. Not sure what all it will fit but someone here will. I can cover shipping on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some 032 parts in a box. Its not a complete saw but a lot of it. I would like help with shipping on this if someone can use it.



DIBBS on the case splitter!!!


----------



## stevetheboatguy

It is probably claimed, but I could use the 372 cylinder kit for a 365 basket case I just acquired.

Steven.


----------



## mkinslow

Im out for the night guys. Pm me on stuff I have listed and ill sort through them to see who was first. Thanks again. This is a lot of fun. Still watching for certain item's myself its hard to hold back but I'm being patient


----------



## mkinslow

Well its yours stevetheboatguy. Pm me your address and info brother


----------



## Philbert

westcoaster90 said:


> DIBBS on the case splitter!!!


Man, I saw that post and thought, did I really miss that . . .?

Philbert


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

MontanaTed said:


> Ok we will see how this goes if the pics get too big I'll delete and redo them from my computer.
> 
> Most have been used, except the the work force. They are all in good condition, emptied but the dust comes free! We will figure out shipping it's not a big concern for me.
> 
> First Bag :
> CLC tool bag. Great large bag, roughly 14"w x 12"h x 16"l.
> -----GIFTED------
> 
> Second bag:
> CLC open hard bottom. 12"w x 14"l great bag used it for electrical tools when I was remodeling.
> -----GIFTED----
> 
> Third Bag:
> Workforce about 10"w x 16"l Never used just collected dust which is included. Would make a decent woods bag as you can fasten an axe to it via straps...see pic axe NIC.
> -------GIFTED-------
> 
> Fourth bag set:
> Husky bags Med. and Sm. Both used but in good shape yet. Only external pockets.
> -----GIFTED------
> 
> I think that does it for now! Please take dibs on the bag you want, please only one per person (unless you're a bag lady than we'll talk). I will try to keep up with the posts as I am a bit OCD to begin with but please also send me a message.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I could use that 3rd bag iffin its not spoken for


----------



## R2D

T


----------



## Jason Smoot

Stihl display rack.
I can't ship it but you can pick it up. Located in northern Ky. Mayslick area to be exact. Just pm me if you want it.


----------



## Big_Wood

Philbert said:


> Man, I saw that post and thought, did I really miss that . . .?
> 
> Philbert



you need a case splitter too? i've just been doing it without a splitter forever but some saws be difficult to split without one. doable but difficult. i rebuild more then enough saws to justify one too.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Hey @Mastermind got somethin you would like headed your way man


----------



## PA Dan

westcoaster90 said:


> DIBBS on the case splitter!!!


Haha used that for the first time today on an 044! It is pretty sweet!


----------



## MontanaTed

@PULLINmyPOULAN they are all gifted, sorry about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevetheboatguy

I have to do some digging but I think I have a few things that someone will like. Thank you for the cylinder. Merry Christmas


----------



## mkinslow

372xp 52mm p-c kit is spoken for


----------



## MontanaTed

Anybody need this?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Man, the notificationa never stop!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Definitive Dave said:


> Read my BS at the bottom before claiming please gents.
> 
> Farmertec 066 big bore kit, cylinder replaced before use on a test bed saw build, will include new in box farmertec 066bb piston (2 available 1 to first PM responder after this posts, 1 to first PM responder after 6AM tomorrow morning)
> Custom trail ready indestructible gear pouch - built by TRTermite these are wicked awesome and keep scrench, files, tuning screwdriver, etc. close at hand, attaches to belt or saw handle or oil or mix jug, random color - 1 available now - CLAIMED
> Custom velocity stack with green meanie filter for current Pro Stihl model saw, built by Square File great for a race/gtg build or a milling machine, let me know your model as some require extra parts - 1 available now
> 032 in a box, I am about 89.67% sure that this is 116.41% of a complete 032, non-buggered handle, box of carbs, air filters, etc. I was gonna build one in crazy custom fashion , but realize I got more projects than good common sense - 1 available now preference given to David Young who taught me enough about the 030/31/32 this year that I now realize I don't have the patience to build one  - BACK-UP CLAIMANT IN LINE
> 044 12mm crankcase freshly powdered and beautiful - work by Glock37, the perfect start to your worksaw, shelf queen or hybrid badass - 1 available now CLAIMED
> Custom large and small muffler deflectors - cut to fit and built by Red97, the quick and easy way to easily double or triple the power of any saw in 5 minutes or less  - 1 pair available now - CLAIMED
> large or small mount bar adapter to allow the use of a premium Stihl bar on a saw of some other brand  - custom built by Homelite410 - 1 available now
> 
> Claim your item here in the thread or by PM - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
> I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
> Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
> Dave


Bar adapter still available?


----------



## Philbert

Homelite410 said:


> Man, the notificationa never stop!!


17 pages; 3 days. . . .

Still a month till Christmas. 

Philbert


----------



## Jacob J.

Homelite410 said:


> Man, the notificationa never stop!!



Notifications? huh? huh?


----------



## maulhead

If anyone in the lower 48 states, can use this PM me your address and I will ship it to you.

Basically new Oregon 75 JGX (full skip) 72 DL, 3/8" .063 new off the roll and had it on my saw for about a tank, never been sharpened or touched up.


----------



## LowVolt

Jason Smoot said:


> Stihl display rack.
> I can't ship it but you can pick it up. Located in northern Ky. Mayslick area to be exact. Just pm me if you want it.


How far is that from cincinnati?


----------



## JonCraig

LowVolt said:


> How far is that from cincinnati?


----------



## BGE541

mkinslow said:


> Don't have much else I can let go of as it's mostly parts for my runners. But I do have this hyway 52mm BB P/C kit I got from the Viking before I got my oem p/c kit for my 372xp. It ran well on mine and is very clean. I also havView attachment 465195
> View attachment 465196
> View attachment 465199
> View attachment 465201
> View attachment 465203
> e a small14" stihl picco chain that was floating around in my tool box its dirty but was never used i think it was for my ms170 when i had it



I see its claimed, Thank you anyways.


----------



## Jason Smoot

LowVolt said:


> How far is that from cincinnati?





LowVolt said:


> How far is that from cincinnati?


Somebody already posted a map. I might be able to meet in Maysville if timing is right. Just let me know if you want it.


----------



## stihlx8

Mastermind said:


> No sir.
> 
> I love, and I am loved.
> 
> I don't need anything at all my friend.



Send him some a$$ wipe for when he has a Shatty day.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The world's largest picture? After waiting almost 5 mins and just getting it loaded to the wood grain and a bit of grey I gave up!



PA Dan said:


> Haha used that for the first time today on an 044! It is pretty sweet!


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jimmy in NC said:


> Bar adapter still available?


shibadoodah baby grabsomelint


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Definitive Dave said:


> shibadoodah baby grabsomelint


Sent ya an email Dave.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Early morning gift-lint
New unused Farmertec MS441 50mm cylinder kit - just returned by a guy who bought it hoping it would fit an 038 Magnum (whaaaaat?)
2 labels and 82 pounds of packaging tape on the box, I cant resell it. These are very nice from the new generation of cylinders.
would probably benefit from a set of Cabers - 1 available

Tool Pouches - 1 CLAIMED 1 AVAILABLE

http://agcustomgunleather.com/store/
Custom USA handmade 38B sized black 1 1/4" black with nickel rounded buckle - use their sizing instructions carefully, I ordered and wore it for a week and then realized I stupidly measured without having the IWB on during the measure and that Dave plus Glock is way too fat for the belt and had to order another. Claimant should support at least the first handful of amendments.
If you grab it up to sell on Ebay, may your scrotum atrophy and rot. - CLAIMED

still up from yesterday
Farmertec big bore MS660 / 066 cylinder kit - 1 CLAIMED 1 AVAILABLE

Fatass Gollum


----------



## tickhound93

Dang an 066 bb kit. Would be sweet for my 066 but the OEM is perfectly fine. Hopefully someone has a popped one they can ressurect with it.


----------



## blsnelling

Man am I tempted with that belt. That's my size too.


----------



## Definitive Dave

blsnelling said:


> Man am I tempted with that belt. That's my size too.


claim it if'n ya need it Mang 
everybody needs a little festivus lint
Dave eats soup!


----------



## blsnelling

Definitive Dave said:


> claim it if'n ya need it Mang
> everybody needs a little festivus lint
> Dave eats soup!


To be honest, I feel guilty taking an $80 belt from you. But since you insist.....I'll gladly take it  I've always wanted some AS dryer lint anyway, lol. Thanks Dave!


----------



## blsnelling

Lint purchased


----------



## Jason Smoot

Never seen such generous folks. I'll be sorting parts tonight for some giving. I bought a truck load of parts from an auction. They are used but usuable. Guy owned a dealership for 40 yrs. .


----------



## Jason Smoot

Two 2 inch Scotch Brite balls on 1/4 inch arbors still up for grabs.


----------



## Marshy

I got some cotton liners for hard hats I would like to offer to someone who wears a hard hat for their day job. These make any hat comfortable and are washable.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jason Smoot said:


> Two 2 inch Scotch Brite balls on 1/4 inch arbors still up for grabs.


what kind of courseness are these little beauties, are they more for cleaning up transfer on a cylinder or putting the oil enriching swirls back after cleanup?


----------



## o8f150

o8f150 said:


> ok guys here is my list,,, I will cover shipping as long it is going to the lower 48 states,,,,, please pm me if you all want any of it since that will be the best way to get ahold of me right now,,,,, ohhhh yea,, mom is doing better right now,, as most of you know she had breast cancer surgery Monday so I am trying to keep myself going and worry about her,,, ok,, here we go
> stihl sprocket with clutch,, 1121 640 2000 is sprocket number,, clutch only number is 1120,, I believe it came off a ms250 325 pitch
> gas caps mostley older huskey I believe,, opinions are excepted
> 44mm psiton,, has very small scuff look at pic,, rest of it is new looking
> 2 sprocket rims,, new,, 3/8x7,, if I remember right they are for the 346xp I had,, please 1 per person
> jama carb same as wt215,, may need to have a kit put in it
> stihl un adjustable carb off ms170,, missing pump side single screw
> 9 14" Oregon safety chains 3/8lp 50 gauge,, plenty of usable teeth on each one
> riding mower air filters,, have 3 of them,, measure 4 1/2 x 7 1/2 , these are new,, had them for my 15 horse Kawasaki engine in a john deere
> sorry for not being super sure on some of this,,, I cant remember what they where for,,
> View attachment 464445
> View attachment 464446
> View attachment 464447
> View attachment 464448
> View attachment 464449
> View attachment 464450
> View attachment 464451
> View attachment 464452


everything is spoken for now,,, merry christmas to everyone


----------



## o8f150

wait guys,, just found something else,,,, have some older belly button lint free to a good home,, free shipping world wide


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

o8f150 said:


> wait guys,, just found something else,,,, have some older belly button lint free to a good home,, free shipping world wide


Is it yours, or from a snackie?

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskers

What color?


----------



## o8f150

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Is it yours, or from a snackie?
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


that is a secured secret


----------



## o8f150

Whiskers said:


> What color?


mainly white,, some blue too


----------



## GCJenks204

Definitive Dave said:


> Early morning gift-lint
> New unused Farmertec MS441 50mm cylinder kit - just returned by a guy who bought it hoping it would fit an 038 Magnum (whaaaaat?)
> 2 labels and 82 pounds of packaging tape on the box, I cant resell it. These are very nice from the new generation of cylinders.
> would probably benefit from a set of Cabers - 1 available
> 
> Tool Pouches - 2 available
> 
> http://agcustomgunleather.com/store/
> Custom USA handmade 38B sized black 1 1/4" black with nickel rounded buckle - use their sizing instructions carefully, I ordered and wore it for a week and then realized I stupidly measured without having the IWB on during the measure and that Dave plus Glock is way too fat for the belt and had to order another. Claimant should support at least the first handful of amendments.
> If you grab it up to sell on Ebay, may your scrotum atrophy and rot. - CLAIMED
> 
> still up from yesterday
> Farmertec big bore MS660 / 066 cylinder kit - 2 available
> 
> Fatass Gollum


Dave, I would love a tool pouch if available.

I'm glad to see some non saw stuff being put up. Now to find something I can gift.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Im guessing its his, there is no way anyone is getting to the bottom of his women's belly button to get lint.


----------



## Definitive Dave

o8f150 said:


> wait guys,, just found something else,,,, have some older belly button lint free to a good home,, free shipping world wide


you tryin to undercut my market bro?
not cool, not cool 


AND THUS BEGAN THE LEGENDARY LINT WAR OF 2015, LOOKING BACK PERHAPS THIS TRAGEDY COULD HAVE BEEN AVERTED.....


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Maybe you could also offer toe fuzz? Something to boost the ante a little bit? Lol

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

I'm looking for the cringe emoticon............


----------



## BGE541

Definitive Dave said:


> you tryin to undercut my market bro?
> not cool, not cool
> 
> 
> AND THUS BEGAN THE LEGENDARY LINT WAR OF 2015, LOOKING BACK PERHAPS THIS TRAGEDY COULD HAVE BEEN AVERTED.....



I was showing my wife your ebay add last night she couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Marshy

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Maybe you could also offer toe fuzz? Something to boost the ante a little bit? Lol
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Toe jam is what you seek. For when toe fuz wont cut it.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Definitive Dave said:


> I'm looking for the cringe emoticon............




Merry Christmas Dave


----------



## Jason Smoot

Definitive Dave said:


> what kind of courseness are these little beauties, are they more for cleaning up transfer on a cylinder or putting the oil enriching swirls back after cleanup?


I use them for both. Mastermind has some that I sent him. You may want to inquire about how he uses them. .


----------



## Jason Smoot

Definitive Dave said:


> what kind of courseness are these little beauties, are they more for cleaning up transfer on a cylinder or putting the oil enriching swirls back after cleanup?


Also. They are 320 grit I think. I can check when I get home from work.


----------



## BWS-LLC

blsnelling said:


> Man am I tempted with that belt. That's my size too.



Nice grab, one of the best made gun belts out there. Al does great work, it'll be a belt your kids and grandkids would still be able to wear.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jason Smoot said:


> Also. They are 320 grit I think. I can check when I get home from work.


can I claim one please?
that looks super sweet
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave

I got some stuff to put away and some lint to ship today so I wont be back on till late or early.
play nice and bare knuckle bouts only till I get back






nobody wants one of these I am guessing, cause saw guys hate T-shirts

available in "I love the earth and cutting down trees" Safety Green and "lifeless, ageless, timeless, lets listen to The Cure and burn black candles" Grey

size options include:
Full Figured Faller (3XL)
Svelt and Sexy Like Dave (2XL)
Barely Able to Buck (XL)
So Very Very Frail (L)

CLAIMED!! check back tomorrow if my checkered past as a carnival barker and pseudo-surgeon has taught me anything, you gotta ration the free Tees


----------



## JonCraig

Definitive Dave said:


> nobody wants one of these I am guessing, cause saw guys hate T-shirts
> 
> 1 total available



I would definitely love a triple-fat green one, Dave!


----------



## MontanaTed

Definitive Dave said:


> I got some stuff to put away and some lint to ship today so I wont be back on till late or early.
> play nice and bare knuckle bouts only till I get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody wants one of these I am guessing, cause saw guys hate T-shirts
> 
> available in "I love the earth and cutting down trees" Safety Green and "lifeless, ageless, timeless, lets listen to The Cure and burn black candles" Grey
> 
> size options include:
> Full Figured Faller (3XL)
> Svelt and Sexy Like Dave (2XL)
> Barely Able to Buck (XL)
> So Very Very Frail (L)
> 
> 1 total available


Did you have one in each each size? Cause I could use a So Very Very frail in Safety Green!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

JonCraig said:


> I would definitely love a triple-fat green one, Dave!


grab some lint 



MontanaTed said:


> Did you have one in each each size? Cause I could use a So Very Very frail in Safety Green!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check back bro, I got a lot of giftin to do this season 

Not sure why givin' stuff away is so much fun, man I love this time of year!!
Gollum and delicious veggie soup with leftover ham


----------



## Jason Smoot

Definitive Dave said:


> can I claim one please?
> that looks super sweet
> Dave


Yes sir. I'll take a 2xl t shirt if you still have one available. Send me your address and I'll get it in the mail. 

Both balls have been gifted. Thanks guys. I'll post some more tonight after work.


----------



## Rudedog

I would love a 3xl or 2xl if you have enough. But I already took a CLC bag so consider me last.


----------



## MontanaTed

OCD won't let me not check! I'll be watching Dave thanks!


----------



## BWS-LLC

I need to place a order from my supplier for carb kits in the next week or two. I'll order a extra 5. Disclaimer, these are AM kits, but I've had very good luck with them.

First 5 to call Dibz, call it and then shoot me a PM with what kit you'd like. I will let you know if I can get em.

Walbro
Tilly
Zama


----------



## wde_1978

Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.
> 
> 2: The saw is in perfect running condition.
> 
> 3: The saw must be a pro saw.
> 
> 4: You pay shipping both ways.
> 
> First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.










MontanaTed said:


> Anybody need this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it, looks much nicer then mine!  

This is the best currently active thread in the Chainsaw section!


----------



## TRTermite

Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.
> 
> 2: The saw is in perfect running condition.
> 
> 3: The saw must be a pro saw.
> 
> 4: You pay shipping both ways.
> 
> First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.


Wood a Stihl 056 MAGNUM II in extremely great condition qualify?


----------



## TRTermite

Mastermind said:


> No sir.
> 
> I love, and I am loved.
> 
> I don't need anything at all my friend.


You STIHL get stuck with respect.


----------



## wde_1978

TRTermite said:


> Wood a Stihl 056 MAGNUM II in extremely great condition qualify?





Mastermind said:


> I'll throw a free woods port in the ring.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1: You have never had a ported saw.
> 
> 2: The saw is in perfect running condition.
> 
> 3: The saw must be a pro saw.
> 
> 4: You pay shipping both ways.
> 
> First person that contacts me, and meets those conditions gets it.





Mastermind said:


> ladrhog is the man that got it.....



The woods port didn't take long to be spoken for!


----------



## blk05crew

Here's a Husqvarna 1100, 2100 full wrap handle. I was told it's for a 1100 but it came off my 2100 so it fits both. Has a few dings in it but it's solid and very usable. PM me if you need it. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## svk

blk05crew said:


> Here's a Husqvarna 1100, 2100 full wrap handle. I was told it's for a 1100 but it came off my 2100 so it fits both. Has a few dings in it but it's solid and very usable. PM me if you need it. Merry Christmas all!
> 
> View attachment 465310
> 
> View attachment 465312
> 
> View attachment 465313


@Marshy ?


----------



## TRTermite

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 465183
> 
> 
> Funny stuff here. He's actually got three pics.


In MY Most HUMBLE Opinion
The Lint Fortified with Dog Hair has more character and is much more Tenacious


----------



## TRTermite

MontanaTed said:


> This thread is horrible for one's with severe OCD and ADD. I can't not touch the buttons when the notifications come up and I am to OCD to turn them off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem normal from where I am sitting.


----------



## TRTermite

Definitive Dave said:


> you tryin to undercut my market bro?
> not cool, not cool
> 
> 
> AND THUS BEGAN THE LEGENDARY LINT WAR OF 2015, LOOKING BACK PERHAPS THIS TRAGEDY COULD HAVE BEEN AVERTED.....


A Possible resale on E-Bay VIOLATION in PROGRESS.


----------



## JonCraig

Thanks, Dave! (And lol at the message!)


----------



## TRTermite

wde_1978 said:


> The woods port didn't take long to be spoken for!


That is great 
But I do need to tell ya "I got one of them Jittery Tingley Rush like feelings WHILST my Brain Fert was Dissapaitin"
Is a Gift that reflects a Great SPIRIT.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> @Marshy ?


Thanks but a memeber previously donated me a handle. I have to put my 285 back together...

I was actually after a half wrap but was given a full wrap and another memeber that was working on a 2100 had recieve a half wrap and wanted a full wrap so we traded.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Marshy said:


> Toe jam is what you seek. For when toe fuz wont cut it.



A real toe jam...




Carry on.


----------



## Jason Smoot

Stihl display rack still up for grabs. Must be picked up. Located in northern Ky.


----------



## jmssaws

The guy who called dibs on the giant spatula, need your address


----------



## Rudedog

Wow, I feel for you guys that ship for your business. Packing so USPS doesn't destroy your goods is an art form. Everything is ready for the Postman!


----------



## Woos31

Gotta say as others have already, this Christmas giving thread is just amazing! From the simple funny things that escalate like the spatula giveaway to the woods port offered up by Mastermind, just real neat to be a member of this site and see the gestures of the good folks on here. Keep it up boys, the reading is most entertaining and generous


----------



## jmssaws

Rudedog said:


> Wow, I feel for you guys that ship for your business. Packing so USPS doesn't destroy your goods is an art form. Everything is ready for the Postman!
> View attachment 465343
> View attachment 465344


I hate shipping, it's the worst part of being in this business, I gave away a port job and a giant spatula so I feel giddy with Christmas joy. Now I gotta find another big ass spatula. Lol


----------



## jmssaws

Ilikesemgreen, great username.


----------



## jmssaws

jmssaws said:


> Ilikesemgreen, great username.


I got a 4200 and 5200, is that the green you likesem?


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

jmssaws said:


> Ilikesemgreen, great username.


Thanks! Not too hard to tell that I'm of those crazy 'ole Poulan guys that way. Haha

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Thanks! Not too hard to tell that I'm of those crazy 'ole Poulan guys that way. Haha
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


 I like them too.


----------



## Tpagel

Definitive Dave said:


> Tool Pouches - 1 CLAIMED 1 AVAILABLE


I would like one if they are still available.
Thank You


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

jmssaws said:


> I like them too.



Nothing like a vid of a nice old muscle saw getting pizz blipped in the garage! 

I started with my dads 5200... Until it had a run-in with a red oak rolling into it and busting up part of the case & covers a couple years ago. :/ still in a box downstairs until the right time/parts come along. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

Jason Smoot said:


> Both balls have been gifted.



Oh My. 

I'm leaving mine in the wife's purse........this is getting crazy.


----------



## BWS-LLC

Mastermind said:


> Oh My.
> 
> I'm leaving mine in the wife's purse........this is getting crazy.



Dibz


----------



## cus_deluxe

Mastermind said:


> Oh My.
> 
> I'm leaving mine in the wife's purse........this is getting crazy.





BWS-LLC said:


> Dibz


it just got crazier dude.


----------



## nstueve

Anyone run 404 .058 full comp??? PM me...


----------



## David Young

Mastermind said:


> Oh My.
> 
> I'm leaving mine in the wife's purse........this is getting crazy.




pics?


----------



## Mastermind

BWS-LLC said:


> Dibz


----------



## Guido Salvage

Tpagel said:


> I would like one if they are still available.
> Thank You



Plenty out there, you just need to look.




Before anyone asks, these are NOT being given away.


----------



## blk05crew

Guido Salvage said:


> Plenty out there, you just need to look.
> 
> View attachment 465391
> 
> 
> Before anyone asks, these are NOT being given away.



I think he meant a tool pouch


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Guido Salvage said:


> Plenty out there, you just need to look.
> 
> View attachment 465391
> 
> 
> Before anyone asks, these are NOT being given away.


I think he was referring to the tool pouches, not the old green muscle. I highly doubt JMS was offering his 42/5200's to me. Just mentioning that he had them. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpagel

Yes I was inquiring on the cool little scrench pouches 
Not the green American muscle saws or anyone's balls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derf

Guido Salvage said:


> Plenty out there, you just need to look.
> 
> View attachment 465391



I'll take one, or two would be cool if no one else wants any. I'd prefer the ones in the front left row, but any would be welcome. Thansk.


----------



## Jon1212

Guido Salvage said:


> Plenty out there, you just need to look.
> 
> View attachment 465391
> 
> 
> Before anyone asks, these are NOT being given away.



Neither was my two burger spatula, but that didn't stop you from trying to get it.


----------



## Jason Smoot

Mastermind said:


> Oh My.
> 
> I'm leaving mine in the wife's purse........this is getting crazy.



I do believe you received a set of those balls also for spares. Didn't you?


----------



## Marshy

Dont put any family photos up.


----------



## BWS-LLC

Marshy said:


> Dont put any family photos up.



Here is Randy's clan out hunting


----------



## Marshy

BWS-LLC said:


> Here is Randy's clan out hunting
> 
> View attachment 465413



Is that Randy with the ported Zombie Makita?


----------



## PA Dan

Marshy said:


> Is that Randy with the ported Zombie Makita?


In the dress? Ya I believe thats him![emoji12]


----------



## Definitive Dave

Tpagel said:


> I would like one if they are still available.
> Thank You





Tpagel said:


> I would like one if they are still available.
> Thank You


get you some lint

Claim your item here in the thread or by PM - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
Dave


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

PA Dan said:


> In the dress? Ya I believe thats him![emoji12]


That's not a dress... It's a Porter's Apron. [emoji12] 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

Guido Salvage said:


> Plenty out there, you just need to look.
> 
> View attachment 465391
> 
> 
> Before anyone asks, these are NOT being given away.


them beauties need nametags in case I ever meet one of their relatives in the future, I could introduce myself all polite like


----------



## PA Dan

ILikesEmGreen said:


> That's not a dress... It's a Porter's Apron. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Ya I see the porters apron... over the dress!


----------



## Philbert

Definitive Dave said:


> . . .go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, . . .


Dave,

You've been _very_ generous in this thread. If by chance you run out of lint, I can try to save and gift you some. 

Let me know. 

Philbert


----------



## Definitive Dave

Philbert said:


> Dave,
> 
> You've been _very_ generous in this thread. If by chance you run out of lint, I can try to save and gift you some.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Philbert



oh you can try if you like but I challenge any man to make a better lint than me, I double dog dare ya!!!


----------



## Philbert

My dog can fill a paper grocery bag with one brushing. That and a trip to a laundromat . . .

Just saying: if you fall behind . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Milkman31

jmssaws said:


> I like them too.



Oh man oh man!!! Dibs on the 5200!!! I'll buy lint send you lint I'd do just about anything with lint for the 5200 lol!!!! Nice saw!


----------



## o8f150

to be honest i feel like i got run over so i am just letting everyone know here that all items sent today,, should have them by saturday


----------



## ladrhog

I have sent what has been claimed. If you go back to page 9 I still have some unclaimed items. Merry christmas


----------



## ladrhog

Found one more item in a drawer. It is an old air pressure gauge in a Chevy technician box. Gauge is nice. Box is ok. Figure there has to be a gm guy out there
It's even made in the usa.


----------



## ladrhog

OK just stumbled across this too. A miti vac 8000. Has most of the parts and pieces. Works good I just bought a new one that does pressure also


----------



## blk05crew

ladrhog said:


> Found one more item in a drawer. It is an old air pressure gauge in a Chevy technician box. Gauge is nice. Box is ok. Figure there has to be a gm guy out there
> It's even made in the usa.




I would love the pressure gauge if available, Chevy guy too!


----------



## KYsawman

Homelite 410 parts on there way to David Young.


----------



## ladrhog

Cleaning out the shop 1 item at a time


----------



## ladrhog

blk05crew said:


> I would love the pressure gauge if available, Chevy guy too!



You got it. Pm me your info and a pic of your Chevy


----------



## jmssaws

Mighty vac still available?


----------



## ladrhog

jmssaws said:


> Mighty vac still available?


You got it. It made it two minutes. Pm me your info


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

check this out
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/not-mine.289644/#post-5645177


----------



## jmssaws

ladrhog said:


> You got it. It made it two minutes. Pm me your info


Pm sent


----------



## Mastermind

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> check this out
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/not-mine.289644/#post-5645177



Yeah........I bought some.


----------



## jmssaws

Mastermind said:


> Yeah........I bought some.


Is there any left? My belly button is scarey low.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah........I bought some.


That there is a Prime Pelt if I ever saw one!


----------



## ladrhog

I have this. It is part of an air filter set up for a 181 husky. You could use it and some lint and make an air filter


----------



## ladrhog

ladrhog said:


> I have this. It is part of an air filter set up for a 181 husky. You could use it and some lint and make an air filter


If anyone needs it let me know. I'll never use it


----------



## Mastermind

REPPED


----------



## Rudedog

jmssaws said:


> Is there any left? My belly button is scarey low.


I made a .99 cent offer.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Rudedog said:


> I made a .99 cent offer.


You meant scent, right?


----------



## MontanaTed

Ok since my post yesterday was partly in jest and part hoping someone would take it, I'll sweeten the deal.

(2) Husqvarna plastic wedges - used but still life in them, (1) Hardhead wedge - used but still good. Dibs on the wedges, and receive the splitting axe and the 3.5 felling axe! Yup awesome package. Aaaaand....I'll ship it in the Lower US. On me!

So first dibs in here and msg me to claim!

-----ALL ITEMS GIFTED....Ho Ho Ho------


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Duane(Pa) said:


> You meant scent, right?


----------



## ladrhog

MontanaTed said:


> Ok since my post yesterday was partly in jest and part hoping someone would take it, I'll sweeten the deal.
> 
> (2) Husqvarna plastic wedges - used but still life in them, (1) Hardhead wedge - used but still good. Dibs on the wedges, and receive the splitting axe and the 3.5 felling axe! Yup awesome package. Aaaaand....I'll ship it in the Lower US. On me!
> 
> So first dibs in here and msg me to claim!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice package. And I'm talking about the axes and wedges.


----------



## Deets066

Aftermarket 066/660 jug up for grabs, no scoring


----------



## huskihl

ladrhog said:


> I have this. It is part of an air filter set up for a 181 husky. You could use it and some lint and make an air filter


Dave's dryer lint and a can of 3m spray adhesive and Huztl will be outta bidnis. All cuz a yer idea


----------



## MontanaTed

ladrhog said:


> Nice package. And I'm talking about the axes and wedges.


 Thanks! I had to edit the post forgot the pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudedog

Very nice stuff Montana Ted


----------



## ladrhog

Deets066 said:


> Aftermarket 066/660 jug up for grabs, no scoring
> View attachment 465492
> View attachment 465494


I could use that. But let's let is stew awhile. If no one claims it I'll bite but I'm already the luckiest guy this year. There is a ms660 headed to Tennessee


----------



## mkinslow

We better dig deeper boys this thread has a loooooooooooooooooong way to go. Im searching for more stuff this week. Don't know what ill find but you never no


----------



## Deets066

ladrhog said:


> I could use that. But let's let is stew awhile. If no one claims it I'll bite but I'm already the luckiest guy this year. There is a ms660 headed to Tennessee


No problem, just let me know


----------



## Homelite410

I like that hard headed wedge but I have already claimed too much cool stuff! I must offer more.


----------



## Homelite410

The dremel kit is still available. Its a good Lil starter set.


----------



## Derf

MontanaTed said:


> Ok since my post yesterday was partly in jest and part hoping someone would take it, I'll sweeten the deal.
> 
> (2) Husqvarna plastic wedges - used but still life in them, (1) Hardhead wedge - used but still good. Dibs on the wedges, and receive the splitting axe and the 3.5 felling axe! Yup awesome package. Aaaaand....I'll ship it in the Lower US. On me!
> 
> So first dibs in here and msg me to claim!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm interested. Pm scented


----------



## jmssaws

Homelite410 said:


> The dremel kit is still available. Its a good Lil starter set.


Somebody should grab this, there's no such thing as to much Dremel stuff.


----------



## Marshy

All my offers still stand, no takers yet.


----------



## Tpagel

Does any have a need for this







I have never attempted to get it running 
It complete and feels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dall

some nice stuff on here i wish i had a saw going to tenn since ive never had one played with mines all stock ive gained alot of knowledge from the guys here but when comes to machine work and number crunching im lost .ill look tomorrow to see what i do have


----------



## Tpagel

Like It has compression recoil is a little gummy but complete and all metal. Not green American muscle but....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Smoot

Ok guys. Two more scotch brite balls up for grabs. They are 2.5 inch. I'll pay shipping. 320 grit.

Both claimed. Thanks guys. Merry Christmas


----------



## jmssaws

It's new. Who wants it?


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

I really gotta go through some of the mess in my basement see what might be of use some of you guys. Lots of really nice stuff offered up by some really awesome people. 

That lil Wizard is pretty neat...

That Foredom just a controller or the whole thing? 

Just curious about both... By no means trying... 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

Anyone want this little Craftsman? Never looked at it. When I got it it was missing air cleaner and cover and looks like someone started a new fuel line. Has a bar and chain on it. I will need help with shipping.











Stihl 028 Super cylinder cover and air cleaner cover. They are stained and have marks on them but there solid. If anyone can use them let me know.


----------



## jmssaws

It's a variable controller, I use a foot control mostly but I use one like that a lot also. Once u get use to it u will like it.

It's a extra that I'll never use so I have no use for it.


----------



## Derf

PA Dan said:


>



What's the orange thing on the left? Case splitting tool?


----------



## PA Dan

Yes it is! Some left coaster tried claiming it yesterday!


----------



## Derf

PA Dan said:


> Yes it is! Some left coaster tried claiming it yesterday!



Oh, I was gonna post DIBZ!


----------



## Marshy

jmssaws said:


> View attachment 465507
> It's new. Who wants it?


Heated blanket?


----------



## ladrhog

If anyone has a broken 066 oil pump laying around I would happily pay shipping on it. I need one for setting bearings. Only reason I'm asking here is this is the only thread getting action.


----------



## SteveSS

I have a few things to offer up in the spirit of Christmas. Maybe you guys can get some use of it. One claim per member, please, and I'll cover the stamps.



This is a pair of snap caps for a 7mm Remington Magnum. I no longer have the rifle, so no need for them. I thought there were three of them at one time, but maybe I'm mistaken. If a third one ever shows itself, I'll send it at a later date to the claimant.





This is a Comptac Infidel IWB holster for a Springfield XDs. I no longer have this gun either. Please own an XDs firearm prior to claiming this. This is for a 3.3 inch barrelled gun only. 4.0's need not apply unless you want to alter it.





This is an OEM Stihl 026 jug (44mm). It's used and has some scoring, but should clean up nice.

Items that aren't claimed by Wednesday will likely have to wait until after Christmas since work has me travelling for the next two weeks straight. I'll get them out this week if claimed by Wednesday noonish.

Merry Hanukkah!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

PA Dan said:


> Anyone want this little Craftsman? Never looked at it. When I got it it was missing air cleaner and cover and looks like someone started a new fuel line. Has a bar and chain on it. I will need help with shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl 028 Super cylinder cover and air cleaner cover. They are stained and have marks on them but there solid. If anyone can use them let me know.


User igpoe is trying to collect all the variants in all colors and sizes of those little poulans.


----------



## jmssaws

Marshy said:


> Heated blanket?


Yep foredome just started making them, be one of the first to snuggle in the warmest electric blanket known to man.

Obviously the blanket is ported and very strong!


----------



## Lignator

Whoa Christmas already!? Will have to get in on this for once. Need to go dig through the shop.


----------



## calebng15

Have two bars that I've had for a while, and it doesn't look like they're going to get used. I'll cover shipping to the lower 48.



First one is Stihl .063 3003 mount 18in bar, and I believe it is 3/8, but I make sure in the AM



Then there is a .050 .325 Husky small mount bar. I thought it was a 20in bar, but I'll show you a pic to see what you think.



I also still have the 2100 parts. Anybody interested?!

Have some more stuff I need to dig through so we'll see what else I can come up with.

Probably the neatest thing I've seen done on a site like this, so thanks Brad for getting it rolling!

Last but not least...Merry CHRISTmas!!


----------



## Mastermind

What 2100 parts do you have???


----------



## Homelite410

2100 of them........


----------



## calebng15

Crankcase, that has some stripped bolts on the starter, and is in two pieces. Intake elbow. And the oiler, including the worm gear.

There is a picture in this thread somewhere!


----------



## Mastermind

Homelite410 said:


> 2100 of them........



Reported


----------



## Mastermind

calebng15 said:


> Crankcase, that has some stripped bolts on the starter, and is in two pieces. Intake elbow. And the oiler, including the worm gear.
> 
> There is a picture in this thread somewhere!



I see. Just wondering.....


----------



## calebng15

Mastermind said:


> I see. Just wondering.....



Yea... Me too!


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> I see. Just wondering.....



I got the can of flatulence today. You and Jon could cut back on the chili...


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> I got the can of flatulence today. You and Jon could cut back on the chili...



No sir, no we can not. What do you think fills the can?


----------



## SteveSS

Mastermind said:


> Reported


Snitch


----------



## Mastermind

SteveSS said:


> Snitch



Allegedly.


----------



## Homelite410

Mastermind said:


> Reported


Meh....


----------



## SteveSS

Mastermind said:


> Allegedly.


REPPED


----------



## Big_Wood

Mastermind said:


> What 2100 parts do you have???



Mastercull, as much as you and i may or may not get along. i have a nice tank and recoil cover if you can use them. in the spirit of christmas lol still "I have a potty mouth" though. k


----------



## calebng15

Am I correct in thinking that a 3003 mount will fit a 044? I don't know nuttin bout these Stihls.


----------



## MontanaTed

Yes That mount fits most of the "pro" saws up through 66 series.


----------



## Mastermind

westcoaster90 said:


> Mastercull, as much as you and i may or may not get along. i have a nice tank and recoil cover if you can use them. in the spirit of christmas lol still "I have a potty mouth" though. k



I'm good....

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Big_Wood

calebng15 said:


> Am I correct in thinking that a 3003 mount will fit a 044? I don't know nuttin bout these Stihls.



you are correct


----------



## Big_Wood

Mastermind said:


> I'm good....
> 
> Thanks anyway.



how come you don't like canadians! it's impolite to refuse you cull!!!


----------



## nstueve

New 041 cross performance P&C 44mm
(kit comes with cabers)

First to send me an address...


----------



## skippysphins

Mastermind said:


> I'm good....
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Randy pm me the parts you need buddy I will find them OK


----------



## skippysphins

Merry Christmas gents .


----------



## Big_Wood

skippysphins said:


> Randy pm me the parts you need buddy I will find them OK



i'm sure randy can find them as well but for a price he is not willing to pay. 2100 parts getting brutally expensive. how's it going skip? haven't seen you at all in this christmas thread.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

now for a christmas tune. Deck the harrs with boughs of horry fa ra ra ra ra ,,,,,, ra ra ra ra


----------



## cgraham1

Now that we got that out of the way, who wants this awesome saw?


----------



## skippysphins

Awesome Clint but no thanks


----------



## cgraham1

cgraham1 said:


> Now that we got that out of the way, who wants this awesome saw?


Not the Dolmar.


----------



## Big_Wood

cgraham1 said:


> Now that we got that out of the way, who wants this awesome saw? View attachment 465593
> View attachment 465594
> View attachment 465595



is it a husky?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

I got the electric and phone bill just in the mail if anyone is willing to pay them im willing to send them


----------



## Deleted member 83629

cgraham1 said:


> Not the Dolmar.


is that a mini mac?


----------



## Big_Wood

jakewells said:


> is that a mini mac?



don't ruin clint's gift. that's an echo 315. you might wanna jump on that jake.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

im saw poor right now i don't need anything. but i thought about sending everyone a lump of coal for christmas. 
i got some i use in the garage.


----------



## Mtthwvn

Okay guys I've got a dolmar 7900 jug if anyone is interested in it. The cylinder has some aluminum transfer as you can see but I think will clean up good, I don't see any scratches at all. Send me a PM if you want it

CLAIMED​


----------



## mdavlee

SteveSS said:


> I have a few things to offer up in the spirit of Christmas. Maybe you guys can get some use of it. One claim per member, please, and I'll cover the stamps.
> 
> View attachment 465513
> 
> This is a pair of snap caps for a 7mm Remington Magnum. I no longer have the rifle, so no need for them. I thought there were three of them at one time, but maybe I'm mistaken. If a third one ever shows itself, I'll send it at a later date to the claimant.
> 
> View attachment 465516
> View attachment 465517
> View attachment 465518
> 
> This is a Comptac Infidel IWB holster for a Springfield XDs. I no longer have this gun either. Please own an XDs firearm prior to claiming this. This is for a 3.3 inch barrelled gun only. 4.0's need not apply unless you want to alter it.
> 
> View attachment 465520
> View attachment 465521
> View attachment 465522
> 
> This is an OEM Stihl 026 jug (44mm). It's used and has some scoring, but should clean up nice.
> 
> Items that aren't claimed by Wednesday will likely have to wait until after Christmas since work has me travelling for the next two weeks straight. I'll get them out this week if claimed by Wednesday noonish.
> 
> Merry Hanukkah!


I could use that holster. The 45XDS will look good in it.


----------



## mkinslow

Ill take the GB powertech 18 if its not claimed yet calebng15. Pm sent


----------



## Definitive Dave

Rudedog said:


> I made a .99 cent offer.


offer replied to


----------



## Derf

Mtthwvn said:


> Okay guys I've got a dolmar 7900 jug if anyone is interested in it. The cylinder has some aluminum transfer as you can see but I think will clean up good, I don't see any scratches at all. Send me a PM if you want it​
> View attachment 465607
> View attachment 465608
> 
> View attachment 465609



Interested. Pm sent.

Edit : missed out, someone else got it first


----------



## jmssaws

mdavlee said:


> I could use that holster. The 45XDS will look good in it.


If u don't get it let me know I can help ya out.


----------



## David Young

calebng15 said:


> Have two bars that I've had for a while, and it doesn't look like they're going to get used. I'll cover shipping to the lower 48.
> View attachment 465553
> 
> 
> First one is Stihl .063 3003 mount 18in bar, and I believe it is 3/8, but I make sure in the AM
> View attachment 465556
> 
> 
> Then there is a .050 .325 Husky small mount bar. I thought it was a 20in bar, but I'll show you a pic to see what you think.
> View attachment 465555
> 
> 
> I also still have the 2100 parts. Anybody interested?!
> 
> Have some more stuff I need to dig through so we'll see what else I can come up with.
> 
> Probably the neatest thing I've seen done on a site like this, so thanks Brad for getting it rolling!
> 
> Last but not least...Merry CHRISTmas!!




pm sent on the stihl bar


----------



## calebng15

calebng15 said:


> Have two bars that I've had for a while, and it doesn't look like they're going to get used. I'll cover shipping to the lower 48.
> View attachment 465553
> 
> 
> First one is Stihl .063 3003 mount 18in bar, and I believe it is 3/8, but I make sure in the AM
> View attachment 465556
> 
> 
> Then there is a .050 .325 Husky small mount bar. I thought it was a 20in bar, but I'll show you a pic to see what you think.
> View attachment 465555
> 
> 
> I also still have the 2100 parts. Anybody interested?!
> 
> Have some more stuff I need to dig through so we'll see what else I can come up with.
> 
> Probably the neatest thing I've seen done on a site like this, so thanks Brad for getting it rolling!
> 
> Last but not least...Merry CHRISTmas!!



Looks like the bars are gone guys! It also looks like the 2100 parts are going to get scrapped!


----------



## Marshy

westcoaster90 said:


> if you go look at the thread here you will realize i didn't mention you name once. i called you out last year and never had a problem with you since. then you contacted me about a trade, kicked my tires for 24 hours, then backed out. how do you feel i am treating you badly and how do you feel you don't deserve whatever i have given you?


I'll just put this here to nail the coffin...

Honestly, this discussion does not belong in this thread. I don't think anyone is interested in hearing about this. Please do not bring this up again in this thread or any others or I will give you a warning and points. This is borderline beyond razzing and I think I've seen it in the trading post some too. You've agreed to leave it alone so this should be the last time we hear about this. Thanks.


----------



## Marshy

calebng15 said:


> Looks like the bars are gone guys! It also looks like the 2100 parts are going to get scrapped!


Scrap!?!  I dont have a use them currently but woud hate to see them go to scrap. If no one else can use them I'll take them. Give it a little time first though.


----------



## SteveSS

mdavlee said:


> I could use that holster. The 45XDS will look good in it.


It's yours. Pass an address, please.


----------



## David Young

Marshy,
I personally would like to see it removed, I normally like to see stuff stay but, I agree it ruins one of the best threads on this site.


Calebng15 
I guess I need to be quicker on the draw, thank you any way and thank you for your kind gifts to the site.

David


----------



## Marshy

David Young said:


> Marshy,
> I personally would like to see it removed, I normally like to see stuff stay but, I agree it ruins one of the best threads on this site.
> It will be discussed with the other mods about removal. Thanks for the input.
> 
> David


It will be considered and discussed with the other mods. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Marshy said:


> It will be considered and discussed with the other mods. Thanks for your input.



BOOOORING 
looks like the lint for the day from us is -
FT 660BB cylinder kit - CLAIMED
FT 461 kit cylinder kit - 1 available
Super Pouch for scrench, files, etc - 3 available






worlds sexist t-shirt, like all the top celebs will wear this season - 2 available
choose your color and size in the PM please






Claim your item in a Conversation please to avoid clutter in thread - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
Dave


----------



## dall

lol if the tshirt had a pocket id take one


----------



## Rudedog

dall said:


> lol if the tshirt had a pocket id take one


Do you wear trousers? You could always put the lint in your trouser pocket and still enjoy the lint pocketless t shirt.


----------



## TRTermite

nstueve said:


> New 041 cross performance P&C 44mm
> (kit comes with cabers)
> 
> First to send me an address...


Is it Kosher to regift to a friend He has his dads old 041 ave could use a freshen up.


----------



## David Young

I have an 041 oem cylinder in good shape I am going to place on here also. I do not have a piston though.

David


----------



## SquareFile

Definitive Dave said:


> BOOOORING
> looks like the lint for the day from us is -
> FT 660BB cylinder kit - 1 available
> FT 461 kit cylinder kit - 1 available
> Super Pouch for scrench, files, etc - 3 available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worlds sexist t-shirt, like all the top celebs will wear this season - 2 available
> choose your color and size in the PM please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claim your item in a Conversation please to avoid clutter in thread - AND THEN DO THE FOLLOWING
> I want you to go to Ebay and order Arboristsite Christmas Dryer Lint, this allows all your mailing info to get stuck in my postage packaging and shipping program automatically and you will have tracking on your package as well. Doing it this way keeps Ebay happy, by not selling "nothing" and allows us to be efficient and send out more gifts this season. If the $2.06 price is a burden just let me know in a PM after you order and I will refund it, I am not looking to make money on this system just make my life easier.
> Peace Love Bacon and Harmony (with a side of bacon wrapped bacon)
> Dave



I'd like the bb660 kit if still available.


----------



## Mastermind

westcoaster90 said:


> how come you don't like canadians! it's impolite to refuse you cull!!!



Not like that all all Shane. 

I have quite a few 2100 parts, but there are a few that I lack. I have several recoils, and a couple of tanks. I'd rather see someone get them that really needs them.


----------



## wde_1978

MontanaTed said:


> Ok since my post yesterday was partly in jest and part hoping someone would take it, I'll sweeten the deal.
> 
> (2) Husqvarna plastic wedges - used but still life in them, (1) Hardhead wedge - used but still good. Dibs on the wedges, and receive the splitting axe and the 3.5 felling axe! Yup awesome package. Aaaaand....I'll ship it in the Lower US. On me!
> 
> So first dibs in here and msg me to claim!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
The only thing that truly woke my interest so far (not the wedges!)! 

The MMWS woods port and the used PS-7900 cylinder where nice too. 

I am starting to hate this thread but I can't resist to look! 

So much nice things finding new homes.


----------



## David Young

Rudedog said:


> *Do you wear trousers*? You could always put the lint in your trouser pocket and still enjoy the lint pocketless t shirt.




You need to be careful about asking if a guy wears trousers unless you want a picture of a guy only wearing a tshirt.....


----------



## dall

lol yes and my @@@less chaps lol


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

I havent dug through my graveyard of parts yet..but heres a gift for one of you big boned winter wood cutters..i think these were worn 2 times , i bought them for my dad years back and they never really fit him at 40x32..i should have bought a 40x34 ..and after his cancer operation hes down to a 36 waist so these arent gonna see any action..the buttons are on to receive suspenders.

Size 40x32 style B157..zipper legs with sherpa pile lining..pretty warm.


----------



## skippysphins

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 465653
> View attachment 465655
> 
> 
> I havent dug through my graveyard of parts yet..but heres a gift for one of you big boned winter wood cutters..i think these were worn 2 times , i bought them for my dad years back and they never really fit him at 40x32..i should have bought a 40x34 ..and after his cancer operation hes down to a 36 waist so these arent gonna see any action..the buttons are on to receive suspenders.
> 
> Size 40x32 style B157..zipper legs with sherpa pile lining..pretty warm.


Ryan nice gift buddy ! How's your dad with the c curse word ? Hopefully well ! Merry Christmas


----------



## Definitive Dave

SquareFile said:


> I'd like the bb660 kit if still available.


yours


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

skippysphins said:


> Ryan nice gift buddy ! How's your dad with the c curse word ? Hopefully well ! Merry Christmas



Thanks big dawg .. He doesn't go to his appointments for his checkups..but he's made it 5 years so im assuming he's fine.


----------



## SquareFile

Definitive Dave said:


> yours



Thansk


----------



## skippysphins

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Thanks big dawg .. He doesn't go to his appointments for his checkups..but he's made it 5 years so im assuming he's fine.
> 
> View attachment 465661


That's awesome


----------



## Mtthwvn

Sorry guys the dolmar jug has been claimed


----------



## axlr8

@SAWMIKAZE if those pants are still available, I'd love them!


----------



## nstueve

TRTermite said:


> Is it Kosher to regift to a friend He has his dads old 041 ave could use a freshen up.



I think that would be perfectly acceptable... I didn't get any hits thus far and I would have never known. Technically this was left over from my chainsaw gtg so I didnt feel right keeping it. Just nobody in our small crowd that could use it! 

Send me a PM with addy...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

axlr8 said:


> @SAWMIKAZE if those pants are still available, I'd love them!



They are all yours pimp..send me your info.


----------



## Mastermind

Now if anyone is gifting a 1 lb bundle of 100.00 bills......

I'm callin DIBBS


----------



## skippysphins

If I had it I would gift it


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> Now if anyone is gifting a 1 lb bundle of 100.00 bills......
> 
> I'm callin DIBBS



Second in line........


----------



## Mastermind

Jon1212 said:


> Second in line........



Step back Hippy.......this might get physical.


----------



## David Young

skippysphins said:


> If I had it I would gift it



if I had it I would waste it on chainsaws, hahahahahahaha

brap brap braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> Step back Hippy.......this might get physical.



Promises, promises.........


----------



## TRTermite

nstueve said:


> I think that would be perfectly acceptable... I didn't get any hits thus far and I would have never known. Technically this was left over from my chainsaw gtg so I didnt feel right keeping it. Just nobody in our small crowd that could use it!
> 
> Send me a PM with addy...


Wait for a bit if you wish someone in this bunch might catch up. I will follow up in a few hours ... Lost too much sleep with a first time momma dog. German shepherd 4 yr old will say Thank You


----------



## Duane(Pa)

I call DIBBS on the Angus Calf so I can re-gift it. I know a guy....


----------



## skippysphins

TRTermite said:


> Wait for a bit if you wish someone in this bunch might catch up. I will follow up in a few hours ... Lost too much sleep with a first time momma dog. German shepherd 4 yr old will say Thank You


Any pics of the pups we love our Shepard best dog I ever owned!


----------



## skippysphins

Duane(Pa) said:


> I call DIBBS on the Angus Calf so I can re-gift it. I know a guy....


Second in line I know 2 guys


----------



## troylee

I prefer the Shorthair, over the Shepard


----------



## dall

lol i bought the last lint he needs to find some more somewhere lol


----------



## MGoBlue

I like Huskys


----------



## KenJax Tree

Mastermind said:


> Now if anyone is gifting a 1 lb bundle of 100.00 bills......
> 
> I'm callin DIBBS


Sorry Randy but the Nigerian prince already claimed that..i just sent it via PayPal.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

MGoBlue said:


> I like Huskys
> View attachment 465683








I like them both... He's a German Shepard/Husky mix... Tri color and blue eyes

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Neither are available for gifting though. The boy is just starting to split firewood, and the dog... Well, i wouldn't give anybody a whiny, backtalkin' mouth like his. Anyone with a husky knows what I'm talking about. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## calebng15

Mine is German Shepherd/Border Colie



As you can tell, she has a rough life


----------



## Marshy

This is going to be a long winded thread and I expect some *ahem* banter but lets not get carried away... maybe too late.


----------



## wde_1978

ILikesEmGreen said:


> ... Well, i wouldn't give anybody a whiny, backtalkin' mouth like his. *Anyone with a husky knows what I'm talking about*...


That's why I have Dolmar's, they don't whine nor talk back - they just do what I want them to! 

EDIT: Ups, I know - off topic!
Sorry Mods.


----------



## troylee

OK


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

10-4

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

Mastermind said:


> Now if anyone is gifting a 1 lb bundle of 100.00 bills......
> 
> I'm callin DIBBS


$453,000 and one sad torn Benny


----------



## Definitive Dave

Marshy said:


> This is going to be a long winded thread and I expect some *ahem* banter but lets not get carried away... maybe too late.


if you look out in the harbor my friend you will see that that particular ship has sailed


----------



## TRTermite

nstueve said:


> I think that would be perfectly acceptable... I didn't get any hits thus far and I would have never known. Technically this was left over from my chainsaw gtg so I didnt feel right keeping it. Just nobody in our small crowd that could use it!
> 
> Send me a PM with addy...





skippysphins said:


> Any pics of the pups we love our Shepard best dog I ever owned!


I shall try I am computer challenged.


----------



## DrewUth

PA Dan said:


> Anyone want this little Craftsman? Never looked at it. When I got it it was missing air cleaner and cover and looks like someone started a new fuel line. Has a bar and chain on it. I will need help with shipping.



Has anyone claimed the little craftsman?


----------



## TRTermite

troylee said:


> I prefer the Shorthair, over the Shepard


My Wife (YFE) Has her rat terrier and prefers the shorthair dogs. I realize you meant german shorthair. But A dog lover is a dog lover don't matter what breed you are.


----------



## troylee

I have been bit twice by dogs.......both were Shepards.......not a fan


----------



## PA Dan

DrewUth said:


> Has anyone claimed the little craftsman?


Nope its all yours pm me your info!


----------



## rjames

troylee said:


> I have been bit twice by dogs.......both were Shepards.......not a fan


Well whaddya thinks gonna happen walkin around with bacon in yer pocket?

Have to give a huge thanks to dougand3 for sending me a fuel line kit for my dad's poulan! Thanks Doug you da man.

I got some stuff to gift later on, stay tuned.


----------



## TRTermite

TRTermite said:


> My Wife (YFE) Has her rat terrier and prefers the shorthair dogs. I realize you meant german shorthair. But A dog lover is a dog lover don't matter what breed you are.





troylee said:


> I have been bit twice by dogs.......both were Shepards.......not a fan


Once Bit Twice shy. I can say my dogs are of the companion dog lineage
not all dogs are great there are a few in my neighborhood I shy from Mostly cuz they are aggravating.
Merry Christmas !! That's what we are talking about...


----------



## GCJenks204

Okay, I said before and I'll say again, I don't have any saw related stuff to give but it is time to step up with something.

Maybe we should let some of the guys with huge stock piles of parts that they are giving from get a shot at this before any claims it.

A clip on adjustable task light, new in box. I will include shipping from the 51st State (oh how I wish...)


----------



## MontanaTed

GCJenks204 said:


> Okay, I said before and I'll say again, I don't have any saw related stuff to give but it is time to step up with something.
> 
> Maybe we should let some of the guys with huge stock piles of parts that they are giving from get a shot at this before any claims it.
> 
> A clip on adjustable task light, new in box. I will include shipping from the 51st State (oh how I wish...)
> 
> View attachment 465702


That's a nice task light, someone will be able to use that bugger. 

Nice to see a present listed [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

Marshy said:


> This is going to be a long winded thread and I expect some *ahem* banter but lets not get carried away... maybe too late.



So.....

I get it. 

I'll go back to my corner.


----------



## TRTermite

Mastermind said:


> So.....
> 
> I get it.
> 
> I'll go back to my corner.


YOU get a 5 star "ATTABOY"


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Up for grabs. 




Would like to see these go to someone that would use them and not for resale. There are 9 new gas caps but only one oil cap. The handle and side cover and handle mounts I don't have any idea what they fit. Would love to know if someone could tell me. The bar cover is well used but still pretty cool for a shelf queen I guess. Anyways would like to spread the love on these so only ask for what you could use so somebody else might can get some. Also will cover shipping but will only ship once all items are spoken for so I only have to go once to that mad house. Thanks.
There are five of the handle mounts.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok.. like others, I'm low on saw stuff but I do have a little time and some rookie talents. 

To this thread I offer square sharpening of up to 252 DL of 3/8 chain. The angles will be what I use as a work angle in the south east. That should get you 3 loops of 20",3 of 24/25" or 2 loops at 32", etc. .050,.058,.063 makes no difference. I'll clean the gullets and set the rakers at 0.025" 

Now I've offered chain sharpening in the past and I have to offer a few guidelines:
- No frozen links or heavily rusted chains.
-If you send a chain that has lots of varying lengths of cutters, I'm going to even them up and then square them and you'll loose some cutter length. Same goes for "rocked" chains.. I can fix it but like any other sharpening, you are loosing the length. 
-I can NOT square semi-chisel chain, chisel cutters only; LGX , RS, etc. 
-Ship them to me in a small flat rate box USPS, I'll sharpen in 14 days (I have a very busy job and a family..shop time is hard to get) and I'll pay postage back. 


In the spirit of the thread, I'd like this to go to someone that has NOT received a gift yet.. contact me via PM and I'll post back when it's claimed. 

Some recent chains:
http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg
http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/dad1dd0fd2fc6193887dfffe508df320.jpg
http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Fishinfreak99 said:


> Up for grabs. View attachment 465705
> View attachment 465706
> View attachment 465707
> 
> 
> Would like to see these go to someone that would use them and not for resale. There are 9 new gas caps but only one oil cap. The handle and side cover and handle mounts I don't have any idea what they fit. Would love to know if someone could tell me. The bar cover is well used but still pretty cool for a shelf queen I guess. Anyways would like to spread the love on these so only ask for what you could use so somebody else might can get some. Also will cover shipping but will only ship once all items are spoken for so I only have to go once to that mad house. Thanks.
> There are five of the handle mounts.


Pmd.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok.. like others, I'm low on saw stuff but I do have a little time and some rookie talents.
> 
> To this thread I offer square sharpening of up to 252 DL of 3/8 chain. The angles will be what I use as a work angle in the south east. That should get you 3 loops of 20",3 of 24/25" or 2 loops at 32", etc. .050,.058,.063 makes no difference. I'll clean the gullets and set the rakers at 0.025"
> 
> Now I've offered chain sharpening in the past and I have to offer a few guidelines:
> - No frozen links or heavily rusted chains.
> -If you send a chain that has lots of varying lengths of cutters, I'm going to even them up and then square them and you'll loose some cutter length. Same goes for "rocked" chains.. I can fix it but like any other sharpening, you are loosing the length.
> -I can NOT square semi-chisel chain, chisel cutters only; LGX , RS, etc.
> -Ship them to me in a small flat rate box USPS, I'll sharpen in 14 days (I have a very busy job and a family..shop time is hard to get) and I'll pay postage back.
> 
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, I'd like this to go to someone that has NOT received a gift yet.. contact me via PM and I'll post back when it's claimed.
> 
> Some recent chains:
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/dad1dd0fd2fc6193887dfffe508df320.jpg
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg


Claimed by SVK. 


If time allows I may do another one of these closer to the 25th. I'm not taking 'dibs' or sob stories yet...stay tuned.


----------



## Philbert

GCJenks204 said:


> A clip on adjustable task light, new in box.


 That would be a nice light for sharpening: filing, grinding, however you do it.



Fishinfreak99 said:


> Up for grabs.


Best pun of the thread so far: '_Up for Grabs'_, and he lists a top handle . . .

Philbert


----------



## MGoBlue

If no one else claims the task light, put me in line. When I get home, I'll look around and see what I can give.


----------



## David Young

Fishinfreak99 said:


> Up for grabs. View attachment 465705
> View attachment 465706
> View attachment 465707
> 
> 
> Would like to see these go to someone that would use them and not for resale. There are 9 new gas caps but only one oil cap. The handle and side cover and handle mounts I don't have any idea what they fit. Would love to know if someone could tell me. The bar cover is well used but still pretty cool for a shelf queen I guess. Anyways would like to spread the love on these so only ask for what you could use so somebody else might can get some. Also will cover shipping but will only ship once all items are spoken for so I only have to go once to that mad house. Thanks.
> There are five of the handle mounts.


. 

@exSW


----------



## cgraham1

Glad to see this got back on track. So nobody wants a CS-315 Echo chainsaw? Damn.


----------



## Philbert

cgraham1 said:


> So nobody wants a CS-315 Echo chainsaw? Damn.


Looks like a great saw, but it's only been listed for 12 hours - maybe some folks are at work.

Philbert


----------



## David Young

I'll take the dolmar clint. Are you covering the shipping. I'll pm you my address


----------



## decableguy2000

Have a few more items kicking around the tool shed, I'm request you pay fro the ride to your location.
1. aftermarket coil for 394/395
2. Lot of Husqvarna 61-272 parts flywheel, carb, intake, carb block, studs, oil pump




3. Custom bucking spikes for 262 this is regift from a year a two ago they work great but I cant close the lid on my tool box that saw rides around in the truck. - Already spoken for


----------



## David Young

@Manugoss 

I know he is looking for a 266/272 carb


----------



## skippysphins

Super nice spikes for a 262 !!


----------



## Modifiedmark

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok.. like others, I'm low on saw stuff but I do have a little time and some rookie talents.
> 
> To this thread I offer square sharpening of up to 252 DL of 3/8 chain. The angles will be what I use as a work angle in the south east. That should get you 3 loops of 20",3 of 24/25" or 2 loops at 32", etc. .050,.058,.063 makes no difference. I'll clean the gullets and set the rakers at 0.025"
> 
> Now I've offered chain sharpening in the past and I have to offer a few guidelines:
> - No frozen links or heavily rusted chains.
> -If you send a chain that has lots of varying lengths of cutters, I'm going to even them up and then square them and you'll loose some cutter length. Same goes for "rocked" chains.. I can fix it but like any other sharpening, you are loosing the length.
> -I can NOT square semi-chisel chain, chisel cutters only; LGX , RS, etc.
> -Ship them to me in a small flat rate box USPS, I'll sharpen in 14 days (I have a very busy job and a family..shop time is hard to get) and I'll pay postage back.
> 
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, I'd like this to go to someone that has NOT received a gift yet.. contact me via PM and I'll post back when it's claimed.
> 
> Some recent chains:
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/dad1dd0fd2fc6193887dfffe508df320.jpg
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg





Fishinfreak99 said:


> Up for grabs. View attachment 465705
> View attachment 465706
> View attachment 465707
> 
> 
> Would like to see these go to someone that would use them and not for resale. There are 9 new gas caps but only one oil cap. The handle and side cover and handle mounts I don't have any idea what they fit. Would love to know if someone could tell me. The bar cover is well used but still pretty cool for a shelf queen I guess. Anyways would like to spread the love on these so only ask for what you could use so somebody else might can get some. Also will cover shipping but will only ship once all items are spoken for so I only have to go once to that mad house. Thanks.
> There are five of the handle mounts.




I have a buddies Super XL-12 here right now that could use one of those gas caps if any are still available. I don't expect it shipped for free either,,


----------



## hanniedog

decableguy2000 I will take the 262 fellings dogs if still up for grabs. Thanks


----------



## decableguy2000

hanniedog said:


> decableguy2000 I will take the 262 fellings dogs if still up for grabs. Thanks



Consider them yours


----------



## kyle1!

Jimmy in NC said:


> Now I've offered chain sharpening in the past and I have to offer a few guidelines:
> - No frozen links or heavily rusted chains.
> -If you send a chain that has lots of varying lengths of cutters, I'm going to even them up and then square them and you'll loose some cutter length. Same goes for "rocked" chains.. I can fix it but like any other sharpening, you are loosing the length.


 
Sorry I ruined this offer by sending some rusted, rocked and different cutter length chain last year


----------



## David Young

first is husky 570 jug looks perfect

second stihl 041 44mm very usable.

I would like a couple of doll hairs for shipping.

David


----------



## David Young

don't know what this is but it is made by Mahle and the bore looks good.

if you know what it is I'd love to know.

shipping it yours.


----------



## marti384

Anybody want any pioneer parts? I think they are off a p20. The jug is no good, piston might be workable. Also have a green pioneer case the saw came in, has one broken hinge. Will ask for some shipping on these potentially, depends on what it costs.


----------



## BWS-LLC

Modifiedmark said:


> I have a buddies Super XL-12 here right now that could use one of those gas caps if any are still available. I don't expect it shipped for free either,,



Mark, I believe I've got a parts XL12 I've been thieving parts from. I am pretty sure the caps are on it


----------



## David Young

solo 667 stuff.
pictures explain it best.
I have two jugs only one is pictured the other is gouged but has covers on it if someone needs the covers.

the good jug looks like someone repaired the av mount with jb weld looks ok but helicoil would probably be better.

cost to you = shipping


*Currently spoken for by Rossy no nubs.*


----------



## PA Dan

DrewUth said:


> Has anyone claimed the little craftsman?


Craftsman is going to DrewUth in Jersey! Merry Christmas buddy!


----------



## BWS-LLC

David Young said:


> solo 667 stuff.
> pictures explain it best.
> I have two jugs only one is pictured the other is gouged but has covers on it if someone needs the covers.
> 
> the good jug looks like someone repaired the av mount with jb weld looks ok but helicoil would probably be better.
> 
> cost to you = shipping



Ten Finger Ross would be all over that one


----------



## David Young

hmm maybe I should take it someplace else...... 

or tell ten fingers about it.


----------



## David Young

lets play tell me what this is...

it leaves for shipping.


----------



## David Young

same here


----------



## David Young

one mo time!


----------



## Mark71GTX

Mtthwvn, if you know the part number or have a really good description of what it looks like, I have several sprockets at home I got in a trade recently. If I have one, it is yours.


----------



## sld961

Please do not ask for items, that's not how this thread is supposed to work.


----------



## BWS-LLC

David Young said:


> hmm maybe I should take it someplace else......
> 
> or tell ten fingers about it.



I sent him a text, you probably have a PM already


----------



## dall

heres a 36 inch 3/8 by 50 stihl chain and a oregon bar and chain i got in a trade all is new


----------



## axlr8

Heck of a gift! @dall


----------



## jetmd

Wow, very nice gift! This is one of the best threads on the site.


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Fishinfreak99 said:


> Up for grabs. View attachment 465705
> View attachment 465706
> View attachment 465707
> 
> 
> Would like to see these go to someone that would use them and not for resale. There are 9 new gas caps but only one oil cap. The handle and side cover and handle mounts I don't have any idea what they fit. Would love to know if someone could tell me. The bar cover is well used but still pretty cool for a shelf queen I guess. Anyways would like to spread the love on these so only ask for what you could use so somebody else might can get some. Also will cover shipping but will only ship once all items are spoken for so I only have to go once to that mad house. Thanks.
> There are five of the handle mounts.



The handle bar, side cover, two of the handle mounts and four of the gas caps are spoken for. Still would like to get rid of the rest. Someone needs a new gas cap for an old homie or maybe a cool vintage stihl bar cover maybe.


----------



## psuiewalsh

To go with the earlier cylinder. 570 parts. Crank needs welded. Cylinder might clean up. Re coil shell looks ok.View attachment 465855


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psuiewalsh

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

Mmmm I love a "kit" saw!


----------



## Derf

Looks like a 372xp X-torq basket case.


----------



## Homelite410

It's a 570


----------



## Derf

I heard of 576, not much about 570. But thanks for the clarification.


----------



## marti384

psuiewalsh said:


> To go with the earlier cylinder. 570 parts. Crank needs welded. Cylinder might clean up. Re coil shell looks ok.View attachment 465855
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Are the 570 parts still available? I'm interested.


----------



## decableguy2000

psuiewalsh said:


> To go with the earlier cylinder. 570 parts.



I would like to be in the running for this. 

Jeremy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

kyle1! said:


> Sorry I ruined this offer by sending some rusted, rocked and different cutter length chain last year


It's ok...we got them straightened out! Time is harder to find this year and I don't have time for restrictions this year and square isn't as fast to grind as round...at least not for me. No worries and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## psuiewalsh

psuiewalsh said:


> To go with the earlier cylinder. 570 parts. Crank needs welded. Cylinder might clean up. Re coil shell looks ok.View attachment 465855
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Claimed few times over.


----------



## dougand3

New Fuel line kit for 1990s and newer Poulans and Craftsmans. 2 screw mount purge bulb - if needed, I'll trade to snap in (usually 2005 and newer saws). Free shipping to lower 48.


----------



## MGoBlue

Maybe someone can use these. A long shot I know, but it's a start. 
3 chains I have not much knowledge about. 78 drivers, .050 and it's small. 







These next 3 are all Oregon 91. 1 is brandy new. 2 are 62dl and the short 1 is 55dl, all .050.








EDIT: brandy new one is spoken for.


----------



## David Young

Are the first three .375?


----------



## MGoBlue

No. I would say 1/4".


----------



## LowVolt

Speakas!


----------



## psuiewalsh

MGoBlue said:


> No. I would say 1/4".
> View attachment 465918


http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/products/chain/25APMicroChisel.htm


----------



## MGoBlue

1/2 way to a piltz hot rod kit?!?! LOL! Just need a 12 pin rim...

Thanks Keith. I didn't see oregon on it anywhere and wasn't sure.


----------



## Homelite410

minty 015 recoil covers. If ya just want the badge I'll knock it off for ya.


----------



## MontanaTed

Homelite410 said:


> minty 015 recoil covers. If ya just want the badge I'll knock it off for ya.



That's is my all time favorite logo! Well next to old school Nosler logo but still so very AWESOME!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

MontanaTed said:


> That's is my all time favorite logo! Well next to old school Nosler logo but still so very AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine also!


----------



## MontanaTed

We need to take this a logo thread to a new one...if we start one will the mods move out stuff so we don't clog this up? I'll go start one now!

-----it's up in the Chainsaw forums-------


----------



## BWS-LLC

For the first time ever I am about to unveil Bastardized Work Saws Patent Pending heated handle.

This is proprietary here, one of you will be the first to own it.





Disclaimer: Saw not included, nor the propane tank or anything else you may spot on the floor


----------



## BWS-LLC

Lombard patch. 

DDave was gratuitous enough to give a huge doughnation to the GTG I hosted this past summer (large box full of stuff's). I'm digging through my shop and finding things that were leftover that guys have not called Dibz on.


----------



## MontanaTed

BWS-LLC said:


> For the first time ever I am about to unveil Bastardized Work Saws Patent Pending heated handle.
> 
> This is proprietary here, one of you will be the first to own it.
> 
> View attachment 465952
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Saw not included, nor the propane tank or anything else you may spot on the floor


I'm not sure I'll stop laughing! An engineering feet, simply awesome!


----------



## Philbert

BWS-LLC said:


> I am about to unveil Bastardized Work Saws Patent Pending heated handle.


Challenge Piltz for that '_Hot Saw_' label?

Philbert


----------



## jmssaws

MontanaTed said:


> I'm not sure I'll stop laughing! An engineering feet, simply awesome!


Truly groundbreaking! Technology this advanced I thought would be years down the road.


----------



## BWS-LLC

MontanaTed said:


> I'm not sure I'll stop laughing! An engineering feet, simply awesome!



I've learned muh engineering skills from Obama, Sharpten and Jackson


----------



## Mark71GTX

I have this China special tank/handle for a 066/660 (or so I was told when I got it). It is how I received it in a trade. One of the carb studs is missing. Fuel line is in it with the filter. I do not think it was ever installed on anything. If you need it, claim it!


----------



## cobey

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 465955
> 
> 
> Lombard patch.
> 
> DDave was gratuitous enough to give a huge doughnation to the GTG I hosted this past summer (large box full of stuff's). I'm digging through my shop and finding things that were leftover that guys have not called Dibz on.


that is a cool patch!


----------



## JonCraig

I don't have as much cool stuff as you guys, but in the Christmas spirit, here goes:

2-part transmission flush/conditioner. No idea how this works:



Two 041 coils. One is for the SEM ignition. The other is (I think?) for Bosch. No guarantees. 




Generic Stihl Elastostart ripoff pull cord. 4.5mm. Ask me how I know it's 4.5mm and not 3.5mm. :-/



A Zama W7C carb. Needs kit, I'm sure. No idea what it came off of. 



Two sets (only 1 set shown, but I have two sets/pairs) of generic Chinese flippycaps!!


----------



## Hinerman

BWS-LLC said:


> I've learned muh engineering skills from Obama, Sharpten and Jackson



You need to take that Genius idea to Shark Tank...


----------



## TRTermite

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok.. like others, I'm low on saw stuff but I do have a little time and some rookie talents.
> 
> To this thread I offer square sharpening of up to 252 DL of 3/8 chain. The angles will be what I use as a work angle in the south east. That should get you 3 loops of 20",3 of 24/25" or 2 loops at 32", etc. .050,.058,.063 makes no difference. I'll clean the gullets and set the rakers at 0.025"
> 
> Now I've offered chain sharpening in the past and I have to offer a few guidelines:
> - No frozen links or heavily rusted chains.
> -If you send a chain that has lots of varying lengths of cutters, I'm going to even them up and then square them and you'll loose some cutter length. Same goes for "rocked" chains.. I can fix it but like any other sharpening, you are loosing the length.
> -I can NOT square semi-chisel chain, chisel cutters only; LGX , RS, etc.
> -Ship them to me in a small flat rate box USPS, I'll sharpen in 14 days (I have a very busy job and a family..shop time is hard to get) and I'll pay postage back.
> 
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, I'd like this to go to someone that has NOT received a gift yet.. contact me via PM and I'll post back when it's claimed.
> 
> Some recent chains:
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/dad1dd0fd2fc6193887dfffe508df320.jpg
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/23/a8bee67f00423c07a18624951cb7ee99.jpg


Maybe next year you could create a tutorial on how you do this. Like the ole adage Give a man a meal he can eat for a day teach him to fish he will never grow hungry. Square filing is one of many items on my bucket list. Your offer defines your character well. THANsK 'n Merry Christmas


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Just went and checked, and the saw I had in mind is 77cc, but it's not an L77. It's a 480CD. I think a few years newer?

Any chance they share the same parts for the oiler? I looked in our main "go to" parts book for Husqvarnas and gave up. The book fell apart years ago and apparently only our mechanic and the shop owner can figure out how it's "organized"

Also very possible we do have L77 parts, but I could spend a solid week digging in the sheds and shelves and no be able to go through everything.



Onan18 said:


> @ValleyFirewood Your the man! Thank you very much.
> 
> Joe




I did also find either a 440 or 460 crank/jug/case 1/2s. 1128 series. The fins on the jug are at an angle. Both my 460s are straight across.
Ideas?


----------



## Jason Smoot

ValleyFirewood said:


> Just went and checked, and the saw I had in mind is 77cc, but it's not an L77. It's a 480CD. I think a few years newer?
> 
> Any chance they share the same parts for the oiler? I looked in our main "go to" parts book for Husqvarnas and gave up. The book fell apart years ago and apparently only our mechanic and the shop owner can figure out how it's "organized"
> 
> Also very possible we do have L77 parts, but I could spend a solid week digging in the sheds and shelves and no be able to go through everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did also find either a 440 or 460 crank/jug/case 1/2s. 1128 series. The fins on the jug are at an angle. Both my 460s are straight across.
> Ideas?



I'll call dibs on 440/460 with the angle fins if your gifting it. I pretty sure that means it is 10 mm wrist pin when the fins are angled.


----------



## drf255

Jason Smoot said:


> I'll call dibs on 440/460 with the angle fins if your gifting it. I pretty sure that means it is 10 mm wrist pin when the fins are angled.


Angled fins also came on early 12mm saws and many AM jugs are angled as well.


----------



## Jason Smoot

drf255 said:


> Angled fins also came on early 12mm saws and many AM jugs are angled as well.


Thanks. I'm still new to the game. Learn something new everyday. This is best forum I've ever been on. Lots of knowledge and people don't mind to share it.


----------



## Marshy

TRTermite said:


> Maybe next year you could create a tutorial on how you do this. Like the ole adage Give a man a meal he can eat for a day teach him to fish he will never grow hungry. Square filing is one of many items on my bucket list. Your offer defines your character well. THANsK 'n Merry Christmas


I think you got the saying wrong...
Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat and drink all day...


----------



## Jimmy in NC

TRTermite said:


> Maybe next year you could create a tutorial on how you do this. Like the ole adage Give a man a meal he can eat for a day teach him to fish he will never grow hungry. Square filing is one of many items on my bucket list. Your offer defines your character well. THANsK 'n Merry Christmas


Start by finding a grinder, extra stones, and lots of loops of chain you are going to ruin. Start grinding and moving everything around so you see the difference. Pull your hair out...get mad and walk away for months at a time. 

Square is something I still don't think I understand, but I have decent results and those who have run my chain like it. Learning square is trial by fire but every grinder does different. I can't explain it but what works for me won't work for Bob or George. People have watched me run my grinder...they can't and I don't change a thing. 











I should also point out I've never filed and do not own a square file. Compared to round files they are expensive and they do not last long from what I'm told. I would gladly teach square if I felt I understood. If anyone has direct questions, the grinder I'm using is an RS2 and send me a PM and I'll try to help. 

Now back to the Christmas sharing!


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jimmy in NC said:


>


SEXXXY!!!

Currently up for the claiming - Farmertec MS461 new cylinder/piston kit - available

Farmertec Husqvarna style new case splitter - CLAIMED
splitter is 4 pounds so despite being able to buy them wholesale for $28.00, they then cost me another $28.00 to import from China, by the time I get the customs fees, postage to customer and Ebay fees, it is probably as much $ as getting OEM from the H dealer 
These seem larger than the standard H splitter and are beefy, but I have never tried one I like the Stihl splitter/installer myself better.
If you are outside the USA I will expect you to pick up the shipping to get it to you, it is 4 pounds without a box.

PLEASE!!! send me a conversation before going to Ebay to buy your lint, I now have 5 guys on the LINT-LIST, and I am trying to find out what they claimed. I really didn't think about the fact that after someone gets their info in the shipping system I still don't know who they are here on Arboristsite <DOH> so please, please, please include a note on Ebay telling me who you are. Also please only buy one lint, unless you need to build a firestarter and have a bit of wax on hand already.
Dave


----------



## Onan18

ValleyFirewood said:


> Just went and checked, and the saw I had in mind is 77cc, but it's not an L77. It's a 480CD. I think a few years newer?
> 
> Any chance they share the same parts for the oiler? I looked in our main "go to" parts book for Husqvarnas and gave up. The book fell apart years ago and apparently only our mechanic and the shop owner can figure out how it's "organized"
> 
> Also very possible we do have L77 parts, but I could spend a solid week digging in the sheds and shelves and no be able to go through everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did also find either a 440 or 460 crank/jug/case 1/2s. 1128 series. The fins on the jug are at an angle. Both my 460s are straight across.
> Ideas?



Thanks for trying, I will do a little digging and see if I can determine if a 480 part will cross over. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## beaglebriar

Definitive Dave said:


> SEXXXY!!!
> 
> Currently up for the claiming - Farmertec MS461 new cylinder/piston kit - available
> 
> Farmertec Husqvarna style new case splitter - CLAIMED
> splitter is 4 pounds so despite being able to buy them wholesale for $28.00, they then cost me another $28.00 to import from China, by the time I get the customs fees, postage to customer and Ebay fees, it is probably as much $ as getting OEM from the H dealer
> These seem larger than the standard H splitter and are beefy, but I have never tried one I like the Stihl splitter/installer myself better.
> If you are outside the USA I will expect you to pick up the shipping to get it to you, it is 4 pounds without a box.
> 
> PLEASE!!! send me a conversation before going to Ebay to buy your lint, I now have 5 guys on the LINT-LIST, and I am trying to find out what they claimed. I really didn't think about the fact that after someone gets their info in the shipping system I still don't know who they are here on Arboristsite <DOH> so please, please, please include a note on Ebay telling me who you are. Also please only buy one lint, unless you need to build a firestarter and have a bit of wax on hand already.
> Dave


Dave, I'll take the splitter off your hands and I'll gladly pay shipping. You are too generous.


----------



## procarbine2k1

@Definitive Dave never ceases to amaze me. Heck of a guy in person too.


----------



## Homelite410

Someday I would like to meet Dave!


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> Someday I would like to meet Dave!


I think Dave needs to come to Iowa Spring GTG... 

@Definitive Dave


----------



## Homelite410

nstueve said:


> I think Dave needs to come to Iowa Spring GTG...
> 
> @Definitive Dave


Yes THAT would be sweet!


----------



## TRTermite

MontanaTed said:


> I'm not sure I'll stop laughing! An engineering feet, simply awesome!





BWS-LLC said:


> Disclaimer: Saw not included, nor the propane tank or anything else you may spot on the floor


Is this a ONE HANDED heater? 
If so Left or Right?
In My Humble Opinion 
An AMBIDEXTROUS version would be Extremely INNOVATIVE.


----------



## TRTermite

Marshy said:


> I think you got the saying wrong...
> Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat and drink all day...


I think That was My friends wife Sittin' in the boat and Fishing and all. 
But they were Both happy.


----------



## TRTermite

Jimmy in NC said:


> Start by finding a grinder, extra stones, and lots of loops of chain you are going to ruin. Start grinding and moving everything around so you see the difference. Pull your hair out...get mad and walk away for months at a time.
> 
> Square is something I still don't think I understand, but I have decent results and those who have run my chain like it. Learning square is trial by fire but every grinder does different. I can't explain it but what works for me won't work for Bob or George. People have watched me run my grinder...they can't and I don't change a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also point out I've never filed and do not own a square file. Compared to round files they are expensive and they do not last long from what I'm told. I would gladly teach square if I felt I understood. If anyone has direct questions, the grinder I'm using is an RS2 and send me a PM and I'll try to help.
> 
> Now back to the Christmas sharing!


I Have a Lack of Hair so I feel a bit more positive on this.
A nice looking job.
A Nice and "CANDID" tutorial.
I will ACCEPT your Tutorial as my Requested GIFT
Thansk 'n MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Jon1212

BWS-LLC said:


> I've learned muh engineering skills from Obama, Sharpten and Jackson


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

BWS-LLC said:


> For the first time ever I am about to unveil Bastardized Work Saws Patent Pending heated handle.
> 
> This is proprietary here, one of you will be the first to own it.
> 
> View attachment 465952
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Saw not included, nor the propane tank or anything else you may spot on the floor


I actually wanted that rusty bar and the wire cutters, but Ok I understand.


----------



## Marshy

MontanaTed said:


> We need to take this a logo thread to a new one...if we start one will the mods move out stuff so we don't clog this up? I'll go start one now!
> 
> -----it's up in the Chainsaw forums-------


I'm not sure if I can move individual posts to a new thread but I would be willing to try. Rely with the link to your new thread.


----------



## Mark71GTX

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...re-registered-trademarks-or-they-were.289726/


----------



## Haywire

*Gone!*

Up for grabs: a Stihl outer dog/brass knuckle hand to hand combat weapon
Shoot me a pm


----------



## Jason Smoot

Haywire said:


> Up for grabs: a Stihl outer dog/brass knuckle hand to hand combat weapon


Is it new or used. Lol. And what state was it used in.


----------



## Haywire

Jason Smoot said:


> Is it new or used. Lol. And what state was it used in.


 Never seen use. I'm a peaceful man.


----------



## Marshy

Mark71GTX said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...re-registered-trademarks-or-they-were.289726/


I went as far back as post #341 and didnt see any more but, if you see any I missed let me know and I'll get them moved for you.


----------



## MontanaTed

Marshy said:


> I went as far back as post #341 and didn't see any more but, if you see any I missed let me know and I'll get them moved for you.


You got em Sir thanks! there were only a couple I hit it up right away! Should be a neat thread for those that like logos!


----------



## Derf

Jason Smoot said:


> Is it new or used. Lol. And what state was it used in.



His profile says NW Montana, so good guess would be in that state.


----------



## TRTermite

Derf said:


> His profile says NW Montana, so good guess would be in that state.


Mebbe he is in the Witness Relocation/Protection Program


----------



## Whiskers

Is Dave santa clause? Early on I listed a filter cover for an 034/036 non pro. It's still available.


----------



## GCJenks204

Whiskers said:


> Is Dave santa clause? Early on I listed a filter cover for an 034/036 non pro. It's still available.



Shouldn't that be Sawta Claus or Santa Saws....


----------



## Big_Wood

Definitive Dave said:


> SEXXXY!!!
> 
> Currently up for the claiming - Farmertec MS461 new cylinder/piston kit - available
> 
> Farmertec Husqvarna style new case splitter - CLAIMED
> splitter is 4 pounds so despite being able to buy them wholesale for $28.00, they then cost me another $28.00 to import from China, by the time I get the customs fees, postage to customer and Ebay fees, it is probably as much $ as getting OEM from the H dealer
> These seem larger than the standard H splitter and are beefy, but I have never tried one I like the Stihl splitter/installer myself better.
> If you are outside the USA I will expect you to pick up the shipping to get it to you, it is 4 pounds without a box.
> 
> PLEASE!!! send me a conversation before going to Ebay to buy your lint, I now have 5 guys on the LINT-LIST, and I am trying to find out what they claimed. I really didn't think about the fact that after someone gets their info in the shipping system I still don't know who they are here on Arboristsite <DOH> so please, please, please include a note on Ebay telling me who you are. Also please only buy one lint, unless you need to build a firestarter and have a bit of wax on hand already.
> Dave



are these case splitters available for sale somewhere. damn man, tried claiming one not up for grabs earlier in the thread and don't have time to be here 24/7 like some other guys. everytime i log in anything i can use is claimed and i still wanna check out the rest of AS. not gonna just hover the christmas thread like a few guys have been. nothing like last year but i'm seeing a certain few turning colors lol


----------



## Eccentric

Fishinfreak99 said:


> Up for grabs. View attachment 465705
> View attachment 465706
> View attachment 465707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see these go to someone that would use them and not for resale. There are 9 new gas caps but only one oil cap. The handle and side cover and handle mounts I don't have any idea what they fit. Would love to know if someone could tell me. The bar cover is well used but still pretty cool for a shelf queen I guess. Anyways would like to spread the love on these so only ask for what you could use so somebody else might can get some. Also will cover shipping but will only ship once all items are spoken for so I only have to go once to that mad house. Thanks.
> There are five of the handle mounts.



The handlebar, clutch cover, and handlebar brackets all look to be Homelite SXL-AO and/or late XL-12 parts.

I could use the black fuel cap in the middle of the pic if it's not spoken for already.


----------



## Homelite410

Still have one old school stihl logo to claim!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Snapped a few pics of a couple items i wanted to post up here.

First is a recoil cover for a Husky 28-something. Seems to be in good shape just needs new rope and handle. Little dirty, but it'll clean up.





***RECOIL CLAIMED BY ECCENTRIC**"

Next is a clutch side half of a Stihl 1125 series crank case. Oiler is there and gear is free turning inside. Might be usable. I know it's not much.









And next is a Oregon DoubleGuard bar. Seems to be in pretty good shape. Not used much. Small husky mount and .325 if I'm not mistaken.









**OREGON BAR CLAIMED BY BACKTROLLER**

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eccentric

That bar is a K041. Smaller Poulan (wildthing, 3450, etc). Can be used on a K095 Husky IF you drill oil holes in the bar. The K041 oils through the adjuster holes.


I'll dig through my stuff and put up some things here this weekend. Probably some bars. Maybe a project saw...


----------



## Marshy

Marshy said:


> First two people who could use any one of the following chains PM me.
> 
> Oregon 0.050 gauge:
> 20LP (.325 pitch) 62 DL
> 22LP (.325 pitch) 62 DL
> 33LG (.325 pitch) 62 DL
> 
> Oregon 0.063 gauge:
> 75LG (.375 pitch) 60 DL
> 22LPX (.325 pitch) 62 DL





Marshy said:


> If anyone would like a set of valve covers let me know.
> View attachment 465164





Marshy said:


> If anyone would like some glove clips PM me. I can scrounge up enough for a couple for 3 people. They work great to clip your gloves to your belt loop.
> View attachment 465174





Marshy said:


> I got some cotton liners for hard hats I would like to offer to someone who wears a hard hat for their day job. These make any hat comfortable and are washable. Best for warm weather.
> 
> View attachment 465285
> 
> 
> View attachment 465286


Still up for grabs.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Eccentric said:


> That bar is a K041. Smaller Poulan (wildthing, 3450, etc). Can be used on a K095 Husky IF you drill oil holes in the bar. The K041 oils through the adjuster holes.
> 
> 
> I'll dig through my stuff and put up some things here this weekend.


10-4... 'Preciate the heads up on that. Rings a bell now. Brain farts. Lol

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

westcoaster90 said:


> are these case splitters available for sale somewhere.


Dave's eBay listing is item number: 221941302056

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

ILikesEmGreen said:


> And next is a Oregon DoubleGuard bar. Seems to be in pretty good shape. Not used much. Small husky mount and .325 if I'm not mistaken.





Eccentric said:


> That bar is a K041.


Oregon Pro-Am; 20 inch nominal length; 0.050" gauge; sprocket nose; 0.325" pitch; Ko41 bar mount - according to Oregon catalog. Nice bar.




Philbert


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Thx Phil!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

One more for now... Older Windsor/Sandvik Roller-Tip. I believe i pulled it off an older Homie. Bar seems to be in good shape, rails seem straight and good. Just missing paint...









Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlsmoking

Homelite410 said:


> Still have one old school stihl logo to claim!


I'd like to have one if still available?


----------



## Jon1212

ILikesEmGreen said:


> One more for now... Older Windsor/Sandvik Roller-Tip. I believe i pulled it off an older Homie. Bar seems to be in good shape, rails seem straight and good. Just missing paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



20" 3/8 050 70DL


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Thx Jon!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Thx Jon!
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


You're welcome, Jon.

I'm dropping off that wall hanger Pioneer bar, along with the others I posted in this thread, at the Post Office.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Very nice... Thank you sir!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## BWS-LLC

Lombard patch.

Still available


----------



## BWS-LLC

Second call for carb kits. Like I mentioned earlier, I'll be placing a order in a week or so. If a kit you need is available from my supplier I'll throw one on the order.

5 available 

I can get a majority of them for Walbro, Zama and Tilly


----------



## calebng15

BWS-LLC said:


> Second call for carb kits. Like I mentioned earlier, I'll be placing a order in a week or so. If a kit you need is available from my supplier I'll throw one on the order.
> 
> 5 available
> 
> I can get a majority of them for Walbro, Zama and Tilly



I could use a Walbro WT-170!


----------



## Ironworker

Does any one here use BJ's and that "use" not "can use" I have a $25 gift card.


----------



## troylee

Gift card for BJ's.....most every married man will want this..........


----------



## Ironworker

Why are woman so happy on their wedding day














Cause they gave their last BJ.


----------



## huskihl

Jred 625 p & c shipped out to @tug this am


----------



## jetmd

nstueve said:


> I think Dave needs to come to Iowa Spring GTG...



Hell Dave and DexterDay could ride out together, If I remember correctly they are both Buckeyes.
That would be an interesting road trip for sure!


----------



## Homelite410

troylee said:


> Gift card for BJ's.....most every married man will want this..........


Bam!


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Eccentric said:


> The handlebar, clutch cover, and handlebar brackets all look to be Homelite SXL-AO and/or late XL-12 parts.
> 
> I could use the black fuel cap in the middle of the pic if it's not spoken for already.


The black one is spoken for. I have two or three of the gas caps left is all that I have left of caps. I still have two of the handle mounts left also


----------



## Philbert

Laundry was never so exciting before . . .



Philbert


----------



## JonCraig

JonCraig said:


> I don't have as much cool stuff as you guys, but in the Christmas spirit, here goes:
> 
> 2-part transmission flush/conditioner. No idea how this works:
> View attachment 466008
> 
> 
> Two 041 coils. One is for the SEM ignition. The other is (I think?) for Bosch. No guarantees.
> 
> View attachment 466012
> 
> 
> Generic Stihl Elastostart ripoff pull cord. 4.5mm. Ask me how I know it's 4.5mm and not 3.5mm. :-/
> View attachment 466014
> 
> 
> A Zama W7C carb. Needs kit, I'm sure. No idea what it came off of.
> View attachment 466017
> 
> 
> Two sets (only 1 set shown, but I have two sets/pairs) of generic Chinese flippycaps!!
> 
> View attachment 466020



All the above is still available, plus I found a MiniMac 110 in a bucket this week. Haven't played with it. At first glance, it looks complete. For anyone looking for a challenge.


----------



## blsnelling

Definitive Dave said:


> http://agcustomgunleather.com/store/
> Custom USA handmade 38B sized black 1 1/4" black with nickel rounded buckle - use their sizing instructions carefully, I ordered and wore it for a week and then realized I stupidly measured without having the IWB on during the measure and that Dave plus Glock is way too fat for the belt and had to order another.





blsnelling said:


> To be honest, I feel guilty taking an $80 belt from you. But since you insist.....I'll gladly take it  I've always wanted some AS dryer lint anyway, lol. Thanks Dave!


I received a very nice HEAVY duty belt in the mail today. Thank you Dave! However, I'm going to have to re-gift it. I'm too fat too  I would have to say that this belt would best fit someone with a 34" pants size.


----------



## Stihlsmoking

Well since I don't have much in the way of chainsaw parts I'll offer up one new never opened buck knife (Taiwan) shipping on me to lower 48.
KNIFE CLAIMED


----------



## Derf

blsnelling said:


> I received a very nice HEAVY duty belt in the mail today. Thank you Dave! However, I'm going to have to re-gift it. I'm too fat too  I would have to say that this belt would best fit someone with a 34" pants size.


 CLAIMED!


----------



## blsnelling

Derf said:


> Interested.


Belt claimed.


----------



## Derf

Paying it forward, I have to get rid of some stuff that is taking over my spare room. I'd have a yard sale, but it's too cold, and most people aren't going to travel very far for this.

I know this is supposed to be saw related (I think), and I know it's a long shot that anyone wants this stuff, but thought I'd mention it here before listing it for free on CL and/or trashing it. 

8 bed leg risers and a full bed skirt



Iron



Poker set



Mr coffee grinder



Spice rack carousel



A bunch of full-body zip-front tyvek suits (size xl)

Rollerblades (size 11 men's)

Linksys gigabit 5-port hub



Eddie Bauer walking sticks


----------



## BWS-LLC

calebng15 said:


> I could use a Walbro WT-170!



I believe that takes a K20-WAT kit

I'll put you on the list


Two kits spoken for, three to go


----------



## blsnelling

Derf said:


> I know this is supposed to be saw related (I think), and I know it's a long shot that anyone wants this stuff, but thought I'd mention it here before listing it for free on CL and/or trashing it.


You can give away whatever you want.


----------



## Rudedog

I'll take that Bada$$ Lombard patch if its available..


----------



## Homelite410

Stihlsmoking said:


> View attachment 466272
> Well since I don't have much in the way of chainsaw parts I'll offer up one new never opened buck knife (Taiwan) shipping on me to lower 48.
> KNIFE CLAIMED


Buck + Taiwan = [emoji26] that's just sad.


----------



## Jon1212

Derf said:


> Paying it forward, I have to get rid of some stuff that is taking over my spare room. I'd have a yard sale, but it's too cold, and most people aren't going to travel very far for this.
> 
> I know this is supposed to be saw related (I think), and I know it's a long shot that anyone wants this stuff, but thought I'd mention it here before listing it for free on CL and/or trashing it.
> 
> 8 bed leg risers and a full bed skirt
> View attachment 466296
> 
> 
> Iron
> View attachment 466297
> 
> 
> Poker set
> View attachment 466298
> 
> 
> Mr coffee grinder
> View attachment 466299
> 
> 
> Spice rack carousel
> View attachment 466300
> 
> 
> A bunch of full-body zip-front tyvek suits (size xl)
> 
> Rollerblades (size 11 men's)
> 
> Linksys gigabit 5-port hub
> View attachment 466301
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer walking sticks
> View attachment 466302



Those Eddie Bauer Walking Sticks remind me of Randy Evans (@Mastermind) legs.........


----------



## Stihlsmoking

Sad but most have gone that way? 
Case is only one I know is made in USA. I used to drive by factory everyday.


----------



## blsnelling

Philbert said:


> Laundry was never so exciting before . . .
> 
> View attachment 466275
> 
> Philbert


Is the lint still available?


----------



## mkinslow

Gerber buck case Kershaw all four still make knives in usa you just have to go to the higher end stores to get them or order them online. There's still a lot of knives made in the usa. Especially custom knives. I've gotten pretty good at making them myself.


----------



## axlr8

I have a pneumatic cylinder that is starting to get in my way around here. It is a Mosier-airserv. 3 1/4" bore x 2" stroke. It is dual sided, it was used as a push/pull mechanism. Came off an old press brake that was scrapped at my old job. I couldnt bear to see it junked.. I dont have a use for it at the time being! Might need some help with the shipping.


----------



## Rudedog

blsnelling said:


> Is the lint still available?


Only 2 left. I just got the warning from Ebay.


----------



## Jason Smoot

mkinslow said:


> Gerber buck case Kershaw all four still make knives in usa you just have to go to the higher end stores to get them or order them online. There's still a lot of knives made in the usa. Especially custom knives. I've gotten pretty good at making them myself. View attachment 466312
> View attachment 466313


I call dibs on the knife. 
Very nice work.


----------



## axlr8

Also have what looks to be an old drill bit sharpening attachment. It is all moving and functional. I do not have a clue how it was mounted or if it is complete.. If someone can use it, it is yours.


----------



## Greenthorn

Square ground sharpening files!

3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
"Save edge brand"


----------



## Derf

Greenthorn said:


> Square ground sharpening files!
> 
> 3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466319



Can I get one to try?


----------



## huskihl

Derf said:


> Paying it forward, I have to get rid of some stuff that is taking over my spare room. I'd have a yard sale, but it's too cold, and most people aren't going to travel very far for this.
> 
> I know this is supposed to be saw related (I think), and I know it's a long shot that anyone wants this stuff, but thought I'd mention it here before listing it for free on CL and/or trashing it.
> 
> 8 bed leg risers and a full bed skirt
> View attachment 466296
> 
> 
> Iron
> View attachment 466297
> 
> 
> Poker set
> View attachment 466298
> 
> 
> Mr coffee grinder
> View attachment 466299
> 
> 
> Spice rack carousel
> View attachment 466300
> 
> 
> A bunch of full-body zip-front tyvek suits (size xl)
> 
> Rollerblades (size 11 men's)
> 
> Linksys gigabit 5-port hub
> View attachment 466301
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer walking sticks
> View attachment 466302


Those tyvek suits should be considered ppe around here. Keeps bar oil from gettin on yer office clothes


----------



## Tpagel

Greenthorn said:


> Square ground sharpening files!
> 
> 3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
> "Save edge brand"
> 
> View attachment 466319


I'd like to try one I've only used round files but all the chain pics on here make me want to give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Greenthorn said:


> Square ground sharpening files!
> 
> 3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
> "Save edge brand"
> 
> View attachment 466319


Not going to claim one of these, but def might have to look for one at the lil hardware store in town with all the diff files now. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover

here is what i got!!! not being mean only pic one!! pm me when you claimed item with address where to ship 
1 item is a husqvarna clutch tool for the new autotune saws. 
2 item is a husqvarna rubber block off


----------



## backhoelover

just to clear it up two people get to pic one item


----------



## marti384

Shindaiwa muffler available. Cylinder is no good, couple of gouges above the transfer.

Still have pioneer parts available from one of my previous posts.

No lint included, belly button, butt crack, or any other.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

huskihl said:


> Those tyvek suits should be considered ppe around here. Keeps bar oil from gettin on yer office clothes


I have been known to tear one down on my tail gate during a lunch break at work.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh

axlr8 said:


> Also have what looks to be an old drill bit sharpening attachment. It is all moving and functional. I do not have a clue how it was mounted or if it is complete.. If someone can use it, it is yours.


PAGING @Stihl 041S


----------



## mkinslow

Knife in pic is not up in thread. Sorry guys I can make them but dont have any to give away at this time. That knife is in maine I believe with my cousin. He is an instructor for the us navy in the sarrs program.


----------



## axlr8

Thank you for that Keith!!


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

mkinslow said:


> Gerber buck case Kershaw all four still make knives in usa you just have to go to the higher end stores to get them or order them online. There's still a lot of knives made in the usa. Especially custom knives. I've gotten pretty good at making them myself. View attachment 466312
> View attachment 466313


You can add Kabar Leatherman and Camillus as well I believe awesome custom knife you got there thats a beauty.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Would like med flat rate. To a new home


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Definitive Dave

marti384 said:


> Shindaiwa muffler available. Cylinder is no good, couple of gouges above the transfer.
> 
> Still have pioneer parts available from one of my previous posts.
> 
> No lint included, belly button, butt crack, or any other.
> 
> View attachment 466318
> View attachment 466320


a man generous with the saw stuff but stingy with the lint RESPECT!!


----------



## psuiewalsh

axlr8 said:


> Thank you for that Keith!!


If he don't know maybe someone else.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psuiewalsh

backhoelover said:


> here is what i got!!! not being mean only pic one!! pm me when you claimed item with address where to ship
> 1 item is a husqvarna clutch tool for the new autotune saws.
> 2 item is a husqvarna rubber block off
> View attachment 466324
> View attachment 466325


My 550 didn't use that style , which I found out after I bought the tool. I gifted it to another member since his did.


----------



## babybart

Available for claim


Claimed!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

mkinslow said:


> Knife in pic is not up in thread. Sorry guys I can make them but dont have any to give away at this time. That knife is in maine I believe with my cousin. He is an instructor for the us navy in the sarrs program.


Not offered either, but a custom that was made for my dad by a friend of his about 40-45 years ago. It's skinned a couple deer since then... And will roll the hair clean off your arm if you let it. 






Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## babybart

I have a lot to give this year and I am struggling to upload photos and had a like before I knew why...


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

That's a heck of a gift Bart. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## babybart

ILikesEmGreen said:


> That's a heck of a gift Bart.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



I have better and I will do shipping on most but this thread is moving tooooo fast...


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

If i didn't have this one, I'd be all over yours




Anybody know who made this one by chance? Just has that number on the frame and a patent number on top.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## axlr8

Never a bad idea to have 2!


----------



## huskihl

ILikesEmGreen said:


> I have been known to tear one down on my tail gate during a lunch break at work.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Haha. Weekend snowmobile trip...I've been known to rebuild a snowmobile engine more than once on the kitchen table at camp on Fri night. Back in the sled by 2am. Just so a guy could ride Saturday


----------



## sld961

CLAIMED

I've got a Fobus ankle holster for a Ruger SP101 available for the cost of shipping.


----------



## babybart

Available for claim



Couple extra stones also...


----------



## babybart

Available for claim....




Have two kits, one per claim please. CLAIMED! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stihl 041S

psuiewalsh said:


> PAGING @Stihl 041S


Looks like one you bolt on the side of a grinder.


----------



## cus_deluxe

babybart said:


> Available for claim....
> 
> View attachment 466353
> 
> 
> Have two kits, one per claim please.


yes please


----------



## likesaws

Jon1212 said:


> Those Eddie Bauer Walking Sticks remind me of Randy Evans (@Mastermind) legs.........


P


babybart said:


> Available for claim....
> 
> View attachment 466353
> 
> 
> Have two kits, one per claim please.


Me to please


----------



## chris zautner

babybart said:


> Available for claim
> View attachment 466352
> 
> 
> Couple extra stones also...


That's very tempting.


----------



## babybart

Available for claim.. Claimed!







I believe this is for my 371xp so a large amount Husky.


----------



## SteveSS

babybart said:


> Available for claim..
> 
> View attachment 466366
> 
> View attachment 466366
> View attachment 466367
> 
> 
> I believe this is for my 371xp so a large amount Husky.


Ohhh, PM.


----------



## EvilRoySlade

Some random stuff. 1st, drum, used shortly enough to show a few marks, maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## mkinslow

Woodland pro for me please babybart


----------



## Philbert

EvilRoySlade said:


> Some random stuff. 1st, drum, used shortly enough to show a few marks, maybe 15 minutes.


What's it off of / what's it fit ERS?

Philbert


----------



## babybart

Woo hoo! I tried to edit as soon as I could but all items are claimed but the PowerCare grinder! Merry Christmas and keep posted! I have more items but am hesitant to post after that hoorah.


----------



## Jason Smoot

babybart said:


> Woo hoo! I tried to edit as soon as I could but all items are claimed but the PowerCare grinder! Merry Christmas and keep posted! I have more items but am hesitant to post after that hoorah.


Don't know ya. But thanks for all the gifting. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## ladrhog

Philbert said:


> What's it off of / what's it fit ERS?
> 
> Philbert


Ms360


----------



## Philbert

babybart said:


> Woo hoo! I tried to edit as soon as I could but all items are claimed but the PowerCare grinder! Merry Christmas and keep posted! I have more items but am hesitant to post after that hoorah.


Christmas is 3+ weeks away. Pace yourself! (Pretty soon people will have nothing to offer but dryer lint . . . .)

Philbert


----------



## BWS-LLC

Greenthorn said:


> Square ground sharpening files!
> 
> 3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
> "Save edge brand"
> 
> View attachment 466319



If one is available I'll like one.

I'd like to learn how to start sharpening square. What better way to learn than get a file


----------



## ladrhog

blsnelling said:


> I received a very nice HEAVY duty belt in the mail today. Thank you Dave! However, I'm going to have to re-gift it. I'm too fat too  I would have to say that this belt would best fit someone with a 34" pants size.


An honest man right there


----------



## kr5258

Greenthorn said:


> Square ground sharpening files!
> 
> 3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
> "Save edge brand"
> 
> View attachment 466319



Hmmm, just bought a loop of 33RSL. PM inbound


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

EvilRoySlade said:


> Some random stuff. 1st, drum, used shortly enough to show a few marks, maybe 15 minutes.
> View attachment 466374


What's the drum go on -- not familiar with Oregon numbers.


----------



## babybart

Philbert said:


> Christmas is 3+ weeks away. Pace yourself! (Pretty soon people will have nothing to offer but dryer lint . . . .)
> 
> Philbert



Dryer lint seems easy after that... ! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Philbert

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> What's the drum go on -- not familiar with Oregon numbers.





Philbert said:


> What's it off of / what's it fit ERS?





ladrhog said:


> Ms360


Gota keep up with this thread . . . .

Philbert


----------



## EvilRoySlade

Oops
Self explanatory. If you want it, be patient as I will need to assemble a shipping box

. *Recipient found*
Prodigy brake controller. I have the Honda Ridgeline connector, GMC Acadia, and universal.


And the odd one. An old waffle maker, complete, might work, never cared much. If you're into that kind of stuff, here you go.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Im hitting the sack tonight, and I will be deer hunting tomorrow afternoon when I get off of work. I have a couple goodies coming up tomorrow evening- stay tuned!


----------



## Jason Smoot

procarbine2k1 said:


> Im hitting the sack tonight, and I will be deer hunting tomorrow afternoon when I get off of work. I have a couple goodies coming up tomorrow evening- stay tuned!


Good luck. Supposed to be cold here on the river in northern Ky. Couple of guys here at work will be in Adams County tomorrow.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Jason Smoot said:


> Good luck. Supposed to be cold here on the river in northern Ky. Couple of guys here at work will be in Adams County tomorrow.


Thank ya. I got a nice 7 point after work on Monday. It was a good hunt, I buried myself in a brush thicket, and played the wind. He was within range of me for about half an hour before I took my shot.


----------



## babybart

Jason Smoot said:


> Don't know ya. But thanks for all the gifting. Merry Christmas to you and yours.



Been around a little while, whatched last years thread and figured I had no reason to do any claiming without giving so paying forward this year, feels better anyway!!!!! !!!!!!


----------



## MnSam

MnSam said:


> Almost complete Farmertec kit for 026, minus the fuel line.



This is still up for grabs.


----------



## dall

the 026 is my weakness i have 2 runners and 6 or 7 parts saws ill work on this winter


----------



## tickhound93

Jon1212 said:


> 20" 3/8 050 70DL
> View attachment 466223


Jon are you like the bar guru? That seems to be your deal its awesome how you can rattle off numbers and good info. Might have to dig through my bar collection and see if I got anything you want for Christmas lol


----------



## cus_deluxe

tickhound93 said:


> Jon are you like the bar guru?


Yes


----------



## MGoBlue

tickhound93 said:


> Jon are you like the bar guru?


----------



## babybart

Last offer tonight, only one picture to show... Please PM for win, first pm, first win. Two .325 bars and brand new .325, .050, 78 DL chain. Came off my ECHO CS520, bars are used but not abused and chain is new, never used. 

6 .325, .050, 78 drive link chains... two have been sharpened and cutters are short but usable, other 4 have been used once and never sharpened.


----------



## calebng15

babybart said:


> Available for claim....
> 
> View attachment 466353
> 
> 
> Have two kits, one per claim please. CLAIMED! Merry Christmas!



Did you get these online somewhere?


----------



## huskihl

tickhound93 said:


> Jon are you like the bar guru? That seems to be your deal its awesome how you can rattle off numbers and good info. Might have to dig through my bar collection and see if I got anything you want for Christmas lol


http://www.askjon1212heknowsexactlywhichbarmysawtakes.com/



#workseverytime

@Jon1212 lol


----------



## Homelite410

I think definitivedave has them.


----------



## babybart

calebng15 said:


> Did you get these online somewhere?



No. My brother gave them to me a few years ago... problem?


----------



## calebng15

babybart said:


> No. My brother gave them to me a few years ago... problem?



Nope! Just looked like a handy kit!


----------



## babybart

Curious about the bar/ bars I have to ship... any ideas?


----------



## huskihl

calebng15 said:


> Nope! Just looked like a handy kit!


No doubt. Great gift


----------



## Homelite410

babybart said:


> Curious about the bar/ bars I have to ship... any ideas?


I encase the ends in a cardboard cup then make a cardboard sleeve and fold the ends. You end up with 2-3 layers of cardboard on the ends.


----------



## huskihl

babybart said:


> Curious about the bar/ bars I have to ship... any ideas?


Like questions on how to package them?


----------



## Homelite410

calebng15 said:


> Nope! Just looked like a handy kit!


Agreed! Maybe Dave will chime in here and we can give him some business.


----------



## babybart

huskihl said:


> Like questions on how to package them?



Yes. I have sleeves but that's not enough to ship, what else do I wrap with or where do I get boxes?


----------



## Philbert

babybart said:


> Curious about the bar/ bars I have to ship... any ideas?


Asking how to ship?

I would wrap in some corrugated cardboard, with extra protection at the ends, as noted by the faster typists. With 2 bars, wrap them together. Chains go in a padded envelope, or wrap in newspaper and place in a box. USPS flat rate boxes work for chains only. For longer things like bars, I often cut up larger boxes, like from bicycle stores, furniture stores, or appliance stores, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410

Philbert said:


> Asking how to ship?
> 
> I would wrap in some corrugated cardboard, with extra protection at the ends, as noted by the faster typists. With 2 bars, wrap them together. Chains go in a padded envelope, or wrap in newspaper and place in a box. USPS flat rate boxes work for chains only. For longer things like bars, I often cut up larger boxes, like from bicycle stores, or appliance stores, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Well put my friend!


----------



## babybart

Thanks fellas, thought I would need to find odd shaped boxes as I have only received bars not shipped any... .


----------



## huskihl

Philbert said:


> Asking how to ship?
> 
> I would wrap in some corrugated cardboard, with extra protection at the ends, as noted by the faster typists. With 2 bars, wrap them together. Chains go in a padded envelope, or wrap in newspaper and place in a box. USPS flat rate boxes work for chains only. For longer things like bars, I often cut up larger boxes, like from bicycle stores, or appliance stores, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Yep. I've had some delivered by stacking and taping the bars and chains together, cut and tape 2 strips of cardboard over each end, and then cardboard folded all the way around twice. Worked fine. Also had a single bar delivered in a single cardboard wrap. They had FRAGILE tape all over it. It worked, but. ......


----------



## babybart

huskihl said:


> Yep. I've had some delivered by stacking and taping the bars and chains together, cut and tape 2 strips of cardboard over each end, and then cardboard folded all the way around twice. Worked fine. Also had a single bar delivered in a single cardboard wrap. They had FRAGILE tape all over it. It worked, but. ......




But what?


----------



## axlr8

Homelite410 said:


> Agreed! Maybe Dave will chime in here and we can give him some business.


Not to derail, but there is some interest about these hardware kits @Definitive Dave 

I tried to ship a package today that had been sitting on the shop floor by the gas can.. It REEKED of mixed fuel.. I had to unbox the contents, bag in a pleasantly scented garbage bag, and try a different post office before I actually got it shipped..


----------



## babybart

@Jon1212 ... I have something for you....


----------



## Homelite410

axlr8 said:


> Not to derail, but there is some interest about these hardware kits @Definitive Dave
> 
> I tried to ship a package today that had been sitting on the shop floor by the gas can.. It REEKED of mixed fuel.. I had to unbox the contents, bag in a pleasantly scented garbage bag, and try a different post office before I actually got it shipped..


Gasoline fumes will ground a plane....


----------



## huskihl

babybart said:


> But what?


It worked, but....if someone decided to ignore FRAGILE written all over it, and dropped it, I'm certain the outcome would not be good. No stiffness in a single wrapped package like that


----------



## babybart

axlr8 said:


> Not to derail, but there is some interest about these hardware kits @Definitive Dave



Curious...


----------



## babybart

huskihl said:


> It worked, but....if someone decided to ignore FRAGILE written all over it, and dropped it, I'm certain the outcome would not be good. No stiffness in a single wrapped package like that



The stiffness is my concern.. what then..?


----------



## huskihl

babybart said:


> The stiffness is my concern.. what then..?


Like I (and philbert) said a couple posts up, 2 strips of cardboard wrapped over each end. Then if your bar is 16" long, cut a section of cardboard 17"x 20" or so, and wrap it around the bar twice and wrap tape around the whole length of your homemade box


----------



## MontanaTed

@babybart if you are going to ship it UPS and are concerned they will package it for you and then I believe there is type of guarantee that goes along with that. Just a thought. I just recently shipped two bars and made my own box out of cardboard, you can layer it over the bars and fold it like a regular box and tape it together.


----------



## Jon1212

babybart said:


> @Jon1212 ... I have something for you....



Oh do tell.......

I need to go back, and read a bunch of pages apparently. I was "mentioned" at least four times in this thread since this afternoon.


----------



## tpope

Lots of great gifts!


----------



## mkinslow

Pm sent on chains babybart


----------



## mkinslow

I've stopped using ups and went to usps. Its far less hassle and usually a lot cheaper.


----------



## backhoelover

I can't believe someone has claimed husqvarna tools


----------



## Backtroller

I can offer a new Farm tec coil for a Stihl FS 45, 46, 55. Still have two Zama carbs for the same trimmers available too

​


----------



## EvilRoySlade

backhoelover said:


> I can't believe someone has claimed husqvarna tools


 If it were the 2 shoe tool I wouldn't have let it go this long, really don't have a use for the 3. Well, will it fit the 3 shoes from 359/357 style?


----------



## Mark71GTX

066/660 tank has been claimed



Mark71GTX said:


> I have this China special tank/handle for a 066/660 (or so I was told when I got it). It is how I received it in a trade. One of the carb studs is missing. Fuel line is in it with the filter. I do not think it was ever installed on anything. If you need it, claim it!View attachment 465984


----------



## Definitive Dave

axlr8 said:


> Not to derail, but there is some interest about these hardware kits @Definitive Dave
> 
> I tried to ship a package today that had been sitting on the shop floor by the gas can.. It REEKED of mixed fuel.. I had to unbox the contents, bag in a pleasantly scented garbage bag, and try a different post office before I actually got it shipped..


Did I ship a stinkey package?
I am confused and trying to catch up this morning, before heading out to rebuild and winterize a lawn sprinkler system in low 30's weather (I am a sucker for a sob story).
I look at shipping anything heavy or odd shaped as trying to defeat the best efforts of a team of pissed off postal workers, hell bent on ruining whatever I am shipping.
I had a high end comic book customer praise my packaging as " the very best in comic smuggling" once long ago and that is a standard that applies to bars completely.
there are some first rate saw smugglers on this site
Jon1212 - smuggles a bar or stack of bars like nobodies business - tape 'em together, protect the ends, wrap em tight in cardboard - eliminate space for movement
Glock37 - I get a carton of powder coated cases back and the DEA sends guys over to observe me open them cause it looks like I am bringing in big bundles of narcotics 
Magnumitis - hell if I had even realized the package from him was a saw I would have done an unboxing video it was pretty damn impressive.

I will restock some lint in a couple of days, I got 81 new items to list on Ebay and a pellet stove to install
If anybody asked me to get them a 288 recoil, remind me who you are, I found 5 of them in the new parts cases and a little tickle in my brain says somebody wanted one and I need to send them a sample but the name.......
Same for a 61 top end I need to take better notes....if it was you remind me
And I ordered a 028 Super OEM piston for somebody in need and again my memory fails me.....


----------



## babybart

At work now so no time to PM but everything but the Power care grinder has been claimed. I will try and let people know who got what as time allows. Thanks to all for the info on shipping bars.
@Definitive Dave , apparently you may have kits similar to the ones I gifted from what I can tell by all the interest in them. Not sure.


----------



## skippysphins

Guys 
I am in awe ! This thread has been amazing with all the incredible gifts ! 
I'm very happy to consider most of this group my extended family !


----------



## Homelite410

Yes Dave, that kit would be sweet!


----------



## skippysphins

Morning Mike how are you


----------



## EvilRoySlade

Can't believe I missed out on @Definitive Dave gifting the NIB 044


----------



## MontanaTed

EvilRoySlade said:


> Can't believe I missed out on @Definitive Dave gifting the NIB 044


What ? No way not Precious! Wait it's not April fools is it?


----------



## decableguy2000

I would like to thank mkinslow. Received the carburetor today.

Jeremy


----------



## blsnelling

*REMINDER*

This thread is about giving and sharing. This message is not intended to target anyone individual. However, if you're camping out in this thread just waiting for what you can snatch, and have already grabbed a handful of items, that's not real cool. It's been brought to my attention that several of you are doing just this. 

*Please do not reply to this post. * We don't need this to turn ugly with a mob lynching. Just take the reminder in stride and let it go. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## skippysphins

blsnelling said:


> *REMINDER*
> 
> This thread is about giving and sharing. This message is not intended to target anyone individual. However, if you're camping out in this thread just waiting for what you can snatch, and have already grabbed a handful of items, that's not real cool. It's been brought to my attention that several of you are doing just this.
> 
> *Please do not reply to this post. * We don't need this to turn ugly with a mob lynching. Just take the reminder in stride and let it go.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Hi Brad did you get my pm ?


----------



## cgraham1

blsnelling said:


> *REMINDER*
> 
> This thread is about giving and sharing. This message is not intended to target anyone individual. However, if you're camping out in this thread just waiting for what you can snatch, and have already grabbed a handful of items, that's not real cool. It's been brought to my attention that several of you are doing just this.
> 
> *Please do not reply to this post. * We don't need this to turn ugly with a mob lynching. Just take the reminder in stride and let it go.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


*Dibs!!! ... * wait. What are you giving away? I'm confused.


----------



## abramj

Greenthorn said:


> Square ground sharpening files!
> 
> 3 to send out...save edge 6 sided...
> "Save edge brand"
> 
> View attachment 466319


 If you have one left, I would love to try that on my big saw.
thanks,
Joe


----------



## Definitive Dave

cgraham1 said:


> *Dibs!!! ... * wait. What are you giving away? I'm confused.


you beat me to it 

And if someone thinks I am giving away the precious, well then some one has been handing out the Christmas hallucinogens 
In the spirit of the season, she is MINE, MINE, MINE!!

Gollum Grinch


----------



## mkinslow

Your welcome decableguy2000. Merry Christmas brother.


----------



## Homelite410

4 adapters here fellas. 2x 14mm to husky, 2 12mm to echo.


----------



## redtractor

Definitive Dave said:


> ...some one has been handing out the Christmas hallucinogens
> Gollum Grinch


Depends on your favorite thing to slip into the eggnog! My favorite seasonal party beverage was fresh apple cider and Capt Morgan's


----------



## jmssaws

I'll take some hallucinogens if there's any left.


----------



## abramj

Homelite410 said:


> 4 adapters here fellas. 2x 14mm to husky, 2 12mm to echo.


Can I get a husky 14?


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenthorn

abramj said:


> If you have one left, I would love to try that on my big saw.
> thanks,
> Joe



Sorry, them there 3 files went quick!


----------



## mkinslow

Could I receive on of the 2x14mm husky bar adaptors please homelite410


----------



## Homelite410

OK both 14mm are gone both of you please pm me.


----------



## redtractor

I'd like one of the 12mm please!


----------



## skippysphins

Homelite410 said:


> 4 adapters here fellas. 2x 14mm to husky, 2 12mm to echo.


Top quality American made


----------



## TRTermite

EvilRoySlade said:


> Can't believe I missed out on @Definitive Dave gifting the NIB 044


Must have been a Dream Dave Had and He hasn't woke up yet.. But HOW did we get HERE?


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Might have to raise your voice Brad?


----------



## TRTermite

Definitive Dave said:


> you beat me to it
> 
> And if someone thinks I am giving away the precious, well then some one has been handing out the Christmas hallucinogens
> In the spirit of the season, she is MINE, MINE, MINE!!
> 
> Gollum Grinch


Reminds me of a Daffy Duck cartoon . "MINE, MINE, MINE!!! " 
Now my Mindset has been ALTERED. 
I can never get that INNOCENT / Caring and Sharing Dave Back//
My world will never be the same again.
OH WELL!!!


----------



## TRTermite

TRTermite said:


> Reminds me of a Daffy Duck cartoon . "MINE, MINE, MINE!!! "
> Now my Mindset has been ALTERED.
> I can never get that INNOCENT / Caring and Sharing Dave Back//
> My world will never be the same again.
> OH WELL!!!


I neglected to mention "GIVING" with the caring and sharing ...


----------



## decableguy2000

Recently found,new fuel line and used grommet for fully adjustable carb for 021-025, still have some older Husqvarna 61 parts, aftermarket coil 394/395 Asking for shipping costs flat rate USPS.

Jeremy


----------



## mkinslow

I thought we weren't supposed to talk about it after brad said what he said. I think I've taken only what I need. If I've taken too much I'm sorry. But I was also quick to give out some things myself with more to come. Not trying to step on toes. If I did sorry


----------



## Philbert

There are a large number of A.S. members who share their knowledge, give their time, pass along parts, and directly donate money throughout the year. Some of this is posted. Some happens through back channels. 

This thread, IMO, should be fun and lighthearted. No one is obligated to offer anything. No one has to give any item to the first person '_claiming_' anything. 

The only 'rules', IMO, should be that: this remain a _giving_ thread, not an _asking_ thread; and, anyone wanting more than shipping costs reimbursed should post those items in the Trading Post. 

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling

I agree 100% with those sentiments, Philbert. However, there are those that easily forget about others. Those same kind of people are the ones snatching Black Friday deals from the hands of other people in a mad rush. I hate to see any kind of rules implemented in these threads too, but it may come to that. I don't want to see people not willing to participate because of a handful of selfish individuals. 

If you have any ideas, *please PM me.* *I do not want to see this thread turn into a debate about how to prevent this*. Remember, any idea must be SIMPLE. No one wants to waste their time managing how much stuff others claim. However, I am interested in making this work.


----------



## cgraham1

The simple fix, is for everyone to show some self control... It's hard, but I decided at the beginning to claim only one gift. That way when something good pops up, I can tell myself that I already claimed my gift, and someone else should have the opportunity. I enjoy following along, and seeing what is gifted, but that's it for me.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I watch just to see what items are posted. I don't anything but have a few things i can give but choose not to participate. If i need something i buy it.


----------



## blsnelling

Unfortunately, not everyone cares enough about others to do that. It's human nature.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its not that i don't care Brad, i've donated to every fundraiser here. Greed steers some away.


----------



## jmssaws

I've met a couple good people from this thread so not all of it is bad just most of it.


----------



## Homelite410

Most of its bad? Wtf?


----------



## Mark71GTX

I find his thread to be exciting. So many cool things being passed around. There are some awesome people here. Most stuff don't last long though, that's for sure!


----------



## svk

If someone is getting greedy and you don't want to address it personally via pm let a mod know and we will be happy to address it. 

I haven't followed this closely enough to know who is taking more than their fair share. Perhaps they don't know what the expectations are or maybe they are being greedy. The worst thing to do is not address it.


----------



## Onan18

I cannot agree with Philbert more, there are some truely generous people on here that have helped me out all throughout the year. @Jason Smoot in particular comes to mind. Back around April I was on the hunt for a piston and cylinder for a 262XP project. Jason had a PRISTINE early non deco MAHLE cylinder that he just sent me, wouldn't even let me pay for shipping. Others that have helped me out in one form or another include but are not limited to @Mastermind @c5rulz @spike60 @Duke Theiroff @Definitive Dave and I am sure that I am missing many others but cannot think right now. Everyone on here is awesome and I wish I could give all of you something for Christmas. Maybe next week things will slow down a little bit and I will have a chance to dig through the shop to find something to offer up.

Thanks everyone and Merry Christmas,
Joe


----------



## svk

On that note, for the sake of newer members (or long term members like me who haven't participated before), what are the expectations of the thread? Give one, then take of similar value? Or something else? Is it ok to give and take multiple times?

I gave a parts saw and got free square filing for a couple chains. Heck of a deal IMO.


----------



## Jacob J.

I haven't seen anyone abusing this thread yet. To quote my old man-

"Quit being drama queens and get back to work!"


----------



## KenJax Tree

Jacob J. said:


> I haven't seen anyone abusing this thread yet. To quote my old man-
> 
> "Quit being drama queens and get back to work!"


Neither have i.......this year.


----------



## jmssaws

Homelite410 said:


> Most of its bad? Wtf?


Easy fellas I'm joking


----------



## procarbine2k1

Just use some common sense, not that it's a contest, but let your giving outweigh your receiving.

I've got a sweet custom truck window decal coming up this evening, pretty good sized one. Keep yer eyes peeled folkz...


----------



## Homelite410

procarbine2k1 said:


> Just use some common sense, not that it's a contest, but let your giving outweigh your receiving.
> 
> I've got a sweet custom truck window decal coming up this evening, pretty good sized one. Keep yer eyes peeled folkz...


Well put, that is my personal goal to give at least 2x what I receive. I will have more later on as well and to errbody I will be shipping all gifts this sat morning.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> Most of its bad? Wtf?





jmssaws said:


> Easy fellas I'm joking


Dually noted. I love this thread!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Alright... I'll do this one again. This time I'll do up to 300 DL or one small flat rate box of chain... ROUND. I'll fix rocked out, dull, uneven cutters. I can even set the drags back to .025" for you. You mail me your chain (.404,3/8,.325,Picco aka 3/8LP) and I'll GRIND them to 30*/60*/0*. Standard work angles that seem to work pretty universally. For someone starting out or learning to file can help you back to a decent base line. I'll get return shipping back to you in the continental US. PM to claim.. I'll post up when it's claimed.


----------



## BWS-LLC

Jimmy in NC said:


> Alright... I'll do this one again. This time I'll do up to 300 DL or one small flat rate box of chain... ROUND. I'll fix rocked out, dull, uneven cutters. I can even set the drags back to .025" for you. You mail me your chain (.404,3/8,.325,Picco aka 3/8LP) and I'll GRIND them to 30*/60*/0*. Standard work angles that seem to work pretty universally. For someone starting out or learning to file can help you back to a decent base line. I'll get return shipping back to you in the continental US. PM to claim.. I'll post up when it's claimed.



I've got a 5 gallon bucket of chains. I'll box em up for you


Thanks Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BWS-LLC said:


> I've got a 5 gallon bucket of chains. I'll box em up for you
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy


A true and dear friend you are...


----------



## Backtroller

The two Zama Stihl FS 56 carbs have been claimed. The FS coil is still available.


----------



## calebng15

Thanks @Definitive Dave , I received my stuff today. Some neat stuff! Do you sell the tool pouches? They would make great gifts!

Also @mkinslow and @Mtthwvn your bars were shipped this morning!

Also, still have the 2100 parts!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mkinslow

Thank you calebng15. Merry Christmas


----------



## mkinslow

Alright I'm gonna put up a chance for a custom fixed blade knife made by me mkinslow in my shop. Pick one of the five patterns that will be pictured below and I'll make that knife and hand made leather sheath and ship it anywhere in the lower 48. And a special note it might get to you before or after Christmas as I have a full time job and I do the knives on the side and as a hobby so family and work does get in the way. O and the first pm wins. Thanks. Merry Christmas Ps these are all between 6-61/2 inches great for every day carry (EDC)


----------



## PA Dan

mkinslow said:


> Alright I'm gonna put up a chance for a custom fixed blade knife made by me mkinslow in my shop. Pick one of the five patterns that will be pictured below and I'll make that knife and hand made leather sheath and ship it anywhere in the lower 48. And a special note it might get to you before or after Christmas as I have a full time job and I do the knives on the side and as a hobby so family and work does get in the way. O and the first pm wins. Thanks. Merry Christmas Ps these are all between 6-61/2 inches great for every day carry (EDC)View attachment 466526


Thats incredible! Make sure and post a pic of the finished knife!


----------



## Mtthwvn

Thanks a lot @calebng15!


----------



## sld961

mkinslow said:


> Alright I'm gonna put up a chance for a custom fixed blade knife made by me mkinslow in my shop. Pick one of the five patterns that will be pictured below and I'll make that knife and hand made leather sheath and ship it anywhere in the lower 48. And a special note it might get to you before or after Christmas as I have a full time job and I do the knives on the side and as a hobby so family and work does get in the way. O and the first pm wins. Thanks. Merry Christmas Ps these are all between 6-61/2 inches great for every day carry (EDC)View attachment 466526


I would love one of your knives !


----------



## MnSam

Awesome.


----------



## MnSam

I'd be interested to hear how you make these. PM me the rough details if you get a chance please.


----------



## Rockjock

I will need to go though some of my parts bins for my fellow Canadian Members. I think I have some .404 chains, some 028 parts a couple of Mccollochish saws .. maybe some other bits and bobs as well!


----------



## Philbert

Rockjock said:


> I will need to go though some of my parts bins for my fellow Canadian Members.


They have Christmas in Canada too?!?

Philbert


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Old School Homie Mix oil unopened can for your collection.

Claimed by the first PM received. Merry Christmas!


----------



## dall

cant find my post but the 36 inch chain is claimed but the oregon bar and chain are still up for grabs


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yes isn't that where Santa lives in the North Pole.


----------



## mkinslow

I will post it. But as I said it might be a bit lol.


----------



## Homelite410

mkinslow said:


> Alright I'm gonna put up a chance for a custom fixed blade knife made by me mkinslow in my shop. Pick one of the five patterns that will be pictured below and I'll make that knife and hand made leather sheath and ship it anywhere in the lower 48. And a special note it might get to you before or after Christmas as I have a full time job and I do the knives on the side and as a hobby so family and work does get in the way. O and the first pm wins. Thanks. Merry Christmas Ps these are all between 6-61/2 inches great for every day carry (EDC)View attachment 466526


That is very awesome however I believe that you should do this lottery style like I do my chain vise. That way all who truly wants the knife gets a fair shot.


----------



## Rockjock

Philbert said:


> They have Christmas in Canada too?!?
> 
> Philbert


Yes of course we do. But they are all shelf queens and we are lumbersexuals.


----------



## Onan18

Is the Homelite can still available? It would look cool next to my blue and white XL-12

Joe


----------



## Jason Smoot

Onan18 said:


> I cannot agree with Philbert more, there are some truely generous people on here that have helped me out all throughout the year. @Jason Smoot in particular comes to mind. Back around April I was on the hunt for a piston and cylinder for a 262XP project. Jason had a PRISTINE early non deco MAHLE cylinder that he just sent me, wouldn't even let me pay for shipping. Others that have helped me out in one form or another include but are not limited to @Mastermind @c5rulz @spike60 @Duke Theiroff @Definitive Dave and I am sure that I am missing many others but cannot think right now. Everyone on here is awesome and I wish I could give all of you something for Christmas. Maybe next week things will slow down a little bit and I will have a chance to dig through the shop to find something to offer up.
> 
> Thanks everyone and Merry Christmas,
> Joe


I consider everyone here a friend until they prove different. I like to give stuff to those who help me. I have claimed two items here this year. A t-shirt and the Fiskar 27 axe. Both guys who gifted those will receive scotch brite balls. Not because I owe them but because it feels right to me to send something in return even if it's something as small as that. So I want to thank those who are true givers. When work slows down next week I'll have more items to give.


----------



## dall

jason may i ask where you get those at id like to order a couple


----------



## huskihl

Just like Christmas morning. A big thanks to @decableguy2000 for the husky/jred clutch parts


----------



## DexterDay

I have a few parts laying around here somewhere.... 

Lots of good gifts and stand up people.


----------



## Jason Smoot

dall said:


> jason may i ask where you get those at id like to order a couple


I order them through work. I can get you the website Monday. Our warehouse attendant orders them for me


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Calebng....id hate to see those 2100 parts go somewhere else. Figured someone would have claimed them..ill definitely put them to use.


----------



## redfin

BWS-LLC said:


> I've got a 5 gallon bucket of chains. I'll box em up for you
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy


I wanna see the chain that fills the bucket with 300 drivers. Bet its the fastest even over .063 or .404.


----------



## cus_deluxe

This thread does rock! Heres a NOS 272 HD filter. Must already have HD filter elbow and clamp. Shipping paid to the first guy that can use this and doesnt have 3 extras  CLAIMED


----------



## cus_deluxe

Haha i should say shipped to lower 48...


----------



## procarbine2k1

Picture sucks, but you get the idea. This decal is about 18" long, and is outdoor vinyl. I will have film over it when it ships, so all you will have to do is peel and stick.


----------



## mkinslow

How do you do your loto thingy homelite410


----------



## blsnelling

mkinslow said:


> Alright I'm gonna put up a chance for a custom fixed blade knife made by me mkinslow in my shop. Pick one of the five patterns that will be pictured below and I'll make that knife and hand made leather sheath and ship it anywhere in the lower 48. And a special note it might get to you before or after Christmas as I have a full time job and I do the knives on the side and as a hobby so family and work does get in the way. O and the first pm wins. Thanks. Merry Christmas Ps these are all between 6-61/2 inches great for every day carry (EDC)View attachment 466526


Wow. Sure hate I missed this one. That would have been a fantastic addition to my collection. Awesome gift!


----------



## BWS-LLC

redfin said:


> I wanna see the chain that fills the bucket with 300 drivers. Bet its the fastest even over .063 or .404.



That's for jimmy to sort out






BTW, I'm just harassing the hillbilly. I did not call Dibz on jimmys gift


----------



## sld961

mkinslow said:


> Alright I'm gonna put up a chance for a custom fixed blade knife made by me mkinslow in my shop. Pick one of the five patterns that will be pictured below and I'll make that knife and hand made leather sheath and ship it anywhere in the lower 48. And a special note it might get to you before or after Christmas as I have a full time job and I do the knives on the side and as a hobby so family and work does get in the way. O and the first pm wins. Thanks. Merry Christmas Ps these are all between 6-61/2 inches great for every day carry (EDC)View attachment 466526


Can't wait to get the No. 3. Thanks again mkinslow! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dall

groundhog day ?


----------



## Definitive Dave

PA Dan said:


> Thats incredible! Make sure and post a pic of the finished knife!


heck yeah I would love to see some "in process" pics too if you have think of it now again while working on it.
handcrafted goodness is something that is not prized enough anymore and I am endlessly fascinated with how things are really made
awesome gift!!


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

I knew I should have camped out in here


----------



## Philbert

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> I knew I should have camped out in here



A.S. can be an '_in-tents_' experience . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## dall

i like to look at the pictures but not the drama if i wanted to see that id go to my moms and watch operas with her the stuff being given away is interesting and id like to see the knife and other handmade things guys are making to give away


----------



## MontanaTed

Philbert said:


> A.S. can be an '_in-tents_' experience . . . .
> 
> Philbert


That's funny right there!


----------



## MGoBlue

Philbert said:


> A.S. can be an '_in-tents_' experience . . . .
> 
> Philbert



REPPED!


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Philbert said:


> A.S. can be an '_in-tents_' experience . . . .
> 
> Philbert


So much in-tents gives me a headache


----------



## JonCraig

Elastostart and MiniMac are claimed. Still have the following:

041 coils:



Zama W7 carb



Two sets of Chinese knockoff flippy caps. 



And Valvoline 2-part auto transmission flush stuff:


----------



## nstueve

Yea at some point I need to head to the shop... Anyone need some chain?

325 058

2x loops any size you want


----------



## SteveSS

westcoaster90 said:


> what's frustrating to me is the fact that the campers just sit here and claim stuff. it's not about how much one claims really. everytime i look at the thread everything is claimed and i'm not about to just camp here just to claim something before one of the other campers. getting a free gift isn't important to me like it is to them i guess. if a guy can't see the campers he is blind! lol i haven't even really been paying close attention to the thread this year and i see them. anyways, i'm not gonna let it bother me. i just won't be a part of it. problem solved. i give lots throughout the year and have a box of stuff i was gonna post but i'm gonna just continue to give to people who need it throughout the year. carry on as you were. i'm done with this thread and i'm gonna steer clear from future ones as well just like some other members have chosen to do.


[RANT] What's frustrating to everyone else, is your constant "what's frustrating to me" posts. Follow the thread, or don't follow the thread. It's your choice. But I've seen about enough of your belly-aching, because you choose not to. Dang dude. Enough already. Folks have been pretty chill this year compared to last year. Seriously. You're the only one complaining. Right now, as I type, there are 677 users on AS. Do you really think that you can walk away for three hours and something NOT be claimed by the time you come back. Think logically, Cuz. Unfollow the thread if it bugs you that much. You've already stated once that you're not participating, and now you're stating it again. God bless you for giving throughout the year. You're a cool cat, and I like your posts, but man oh man, you're letting this thread get inside your head for no reason. Let it go, bro. Just walk away. [/RANT]


----------



## jmssaws

Nobody has grabbed the foredome variable speed controller yet.


----------



## leecopland

nstueve said:


> Yea at some point I need to head to the shop... Anyone need some chain?
> 
> 325 058
> 
> 2x loops any size you want


72 dl would be great for me please but only need one. Will pay freight as I'm in the Tundra.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Dibs on the 041g!


----------



## calebng15

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Calebng....id hate to see those 2100 parts go somewhere else. Figured someone would have claimed them..ill definitely put them to use.



Just PM me you address, and I'll package them up!


----------



## BWS-LLC

Well, looks like the self proclamed all knowing moderator of this thread is out.....


FFS


Good grief.....


----------



## blsnelling

If anyone needs me, I'll be right here.


----------



## LowVolt

procarbine2k1 said:


> Dibs on the 041g!


Dibz in the Solo Twin.


----------



## Marshy

blsnelling said:


> If anyone needs me, I'll be right here.


Dibs on the biodome-tent-city.


----------



## Homelite410

SteveSS said:


> [RANT] What's frustrating to everyone else, is your constant "what's frustrating to me" posts. Follow the thread, or don't follow the thread. It's your choice. But I've seen about enough of your belly-aching, because you choose not to. Dang dude. Enough already. Folks have been pretty chill this year compared to last year. Seriously. You're the only one complaining. Right now, as I type, there are 677 users on AS. Do you really think that you can walk away for three hours and something NOT be claimed by the time you come back. Think logically, Cuz. Unfollow the thread if it bugs you that much. You've already stated once that you're not participating, and now you're stating it again. God bless you for giving throughout the year. You're a cool cat, and I like your posts, but man oh man, you're letting this thread get inside your head for no reason. Let it go, bro. Just walk away. [/RANT]


That deserves a round bought for you!


----------



## procarbine2k1

Anybody interested in a couple used farts? I'll mail em express...


----------



## Homelite410

OK fellas back to the giving!!!!!



any y'all need a well used 2186 2188 top cover?? I'll send it yer way!


----------



## Marshy

@Mark71GTX, where did that logo thread go I can't find it....


----------



## BWS-LLC

Assortment of Stihl screws

One thing not pictured is a decomp plug too


----------



## procarbine2k1

@DexterDay , can you post a pic of the decal I made for your toolbox. Your pics are better than mine, would give these campers a better idea of what my fine craftsmanship looks like lol.


----------



## Homelite410

Here is the decal on muh toolbox at work.....[emoji8]


----------



## BWS-LLC

Quit camping out here guys, you'll offend someone


----------



## skippysphins

I thought about claiming something


----------



## Homelite410

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 466588
> View attachment 466588
> 
> 
> Assortment of Stihl screws
> 
> One thing not pictured is a decomp plug too


Damn I claimed too much already. That's like 50.00 worth of German screws there! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## procarbine2k1

skippysphins said:


> I thought about claiming something


Farts claimed by skip. I'll mail em out right away buddy!


----------



## LowVolt




----------



## Guido Salvage

SteveSS said:


> [RANT] What's frustrating to everyone else, is your constant "what's frustrating to me" posts. Follow the thread, or don't follow the thread. It's your choice. But I've seen about enough of your belly-aching, because you choose not to. Dang dude. Enough already. Folks have been pretty chill this year compared to last year. Seriously. You're the only one complaining. Right now, as I type, there are 677 users on AS. Do you really think that you can walk away for three hours and something NOT be claimed by the time you come back. Think logically, Cuz. Unfollow the thread if it bugs you that much. You've already stated once that you're not participating, and now you're stating it again. God bless you for giving throughout the year. You're a cool cat, and I like your posts, but man oh man, you're letting this thread get inside your head for no reason. Let it go, bro. Just walk away. [/RANT]



The Ignore feature is a beautiful tool, it works in every thread, every time.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Homelite410 said:


> Here is the decal on muh toolbox at work.....[emoji8]



A guy at my old job had a sticker on his toolbox.... It said "You only deserve what you accept". It really struck me, and I like to think it's had an impact on the last few years of my life.


----------



## Marshy

procarbine2k1 said:


> Farts claimed by skip. I'll mail em out right away buddy!


Better air mail them so they don't go stale.


----------



## skippysphins

I have enough of those buddy


----------



## Jacob J.

Philbert said:


> A.S. can be an '_in-tents_' experience . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Ok, yeah I'm taking you off my friends list.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Marshy said:


> Better air mail them so they don't go stale.


I'm hoping they're still warm/wet.


----------



## BWS-LLC

skippysphins said:


> I thought about claiming something



You should talk to westBoaster, he says he gives stuff away all the time Skippy


----------



## Guido Salvage

Anyone need a NOS depth gauge? Guaranteed to be as old as Low Volt...


----------



## BWS-LLC

Guido Salvage said:


> The Ignore feature is a beautiful tool, it works in every thread, every time.




Looks like I'm going to start using that feature


----------



## KenJax Tree

BWS-LLC said:


> Looks like I'm going to start using that feature


Ignored


----------



## jmssaws

blsnelling said:


> If anyone needs me, I'll be right here.


That looks fun to assemble. Ported?


----------



## Coldiron

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 466588
> View attachment 466588
> 
> 
> Assortment of Stihl screws
> 
> One thing not pictured is a decomp plug too


Ill take these if they are still available. I will have to see if I can Locate this but I have an old bar that came off a husky 350. I think its a 16". If I can't find it I'll try to find something else.


----------



## dall

jmssaws said:


> That looks fun to assemble. Ported?



i think if a bunch of guys on hunting trip it would have to be


----------



## jmssaws

If my hunting buddies and me tried to put that together somebody would get killed for sure.


----------



## Mark71GTX

@Marshy I can't copy/paste from my phone, but it is about six or so spots down from the top in "chainsaw"


----------



## skippysphins

BWS-LLC said:


> You should talk to westBoaster, he says he gives stuff away all the time Skippy


I ll pass


----------



## EvilRoySlade

jmssaws said:


> Nobody has grabbed the foredome variable speed controller yet.


I would enjoy this but I have neither motor or hand piece. Woe is me.


----------



## BWS-LLC

Coldiron said:


> Ill take these if they are still available. I will have to see if I can Locate this but I have an old bar that came off a husky 350. I think its a 16". If I can't find it I'll try to find something else.



Yours

PM me your address


----------



## Jon1212

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 466588
> View attachment 466588
> 
> 
> Assortment of Stihl screws
> 
> One thing not pictured is a decomp plug too



Ross,

Did you walk around your property after your GTG to collect those?


----------



## jmssaws

EvilRoySlade said:


> I would enjoy this but I have neither motor or hand piece. Woe is me.


It's yours anyway. 
Your username alone warrants gifts!


----------



## DexterDay

procarbine2k1 said:


> @DexterDay , can you post a pic of the decal I made for your toolbox. Your pics are better than mine, would give these campers a better idea of what my fine craftsmanship looks like lol.



Yep!! 

The white sign above the orange Stihl box was made from a $8 piece of 1/2" thick white plastic off of eBay and decals from @procarbine2k1 




Also, the Stihl and Poulan stickers here are from him as well. 




His decals are top notch IMO.


----------



## jmssaws

DexterDay said:


> Yep!!
> 
> The white sign above the orange Stihl box was made from a $8 piece of 1/2" thick white plastic off of eBay and decals from @procarbine2k1
> 
> View attachment 466592
> 
> 
> Also, the Stihl and Poulan stickers here are from him as well.
> 
> View attachment 466597
> 
> 
> His decals are top notch IMO.


Is that big can of wd-40 up for grabs? Lol


----------



## procarbine2k1

DexterDay said:


> Yep!!
> 
> The white sign above the orange Stihl box was made from a $8 piece of 1/2" thick white plastic off of eBay and decals from @procarbine2k1
> 
> View attachment 466592
> 
> 
> Also, the Stihl and Poulan stickers here are from him as well.
> 
> View attachment 466597
> 
> 
> His decals are top notch IMO.



Thanks friend!


----------



## jmssaws

jmssaws said:


> It's yours anyway.
> Your username alone warrants gifts!


Pm me your address


----------



## Jason Smoot

procarbine2k1 said:


> Thanks friend!


What type of vinyl cutter do you have. We have a U.S.Cutter 24 inch. Never thought about making decals like that. I have made several shirts and hoodies. Yours look very nice.


----------



## BWS-LLC

Jon1212 said:


> Ross,
> 
> Did you walk around your property after your GTG to collect those?




That metal detector I purchased really paid off Jon


----------



## LowVolt

procarbine2k1 said:


> Thanks friend!


I need to get off my a s s and figure out what decals I need for my logsplitter. Sorry for dragging that out.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

BWS-LLC said:


> That's for jimmy to sort out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm just harassing the hillbilly. I did not call Dibz on jimmys gift


Ohh you can send it...I'll give them a BWS special....File them all the same...never move the vise once. Want all right or left cutters?


----------



## Jon1212

BWS-LLC said:


> That metal detector I purchased really paid off Jon



I figured you just used one of those magnet bars on the front of a tractor. It'd be faster.


----------



## procarbine2k1

LowVolt said:


> I need to get off my a s s and figure out what decals I need for my logsplitter. Sorry for dragging that out.


No problem Rory, its all good.


----------



## Jason Smoot

procarbine2k1 said:


> Probably close to the same thing. Decals just don't pay, unless you are doing custom stuff.
> I buy and sell equipment from time to time, and it definitely comes in handy for replacements (which can add up quick). My machine has more than paid for itself, just in what I've needed.


My wife does Monograms on everything. She sells a lot of stuff. I also bought a 24 inch heat press for her.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Jason Smoot said:


> My wife does Monograms on everything. She sells a lot of stuff. I also bought a 24 inch heat press for her.



I was paying a vinyl shop good money, fairly frequently... For stuff I needed done. They took a while too.
It didn't take too long to pay for itself, and I've done a handful of jobs for people. I dont use it much, but is always ready to roll in my office downstairs. I'm happy to have it.


----------



## Jason Smoot

procarbine2k1 said:


> I was paying a vinyl shop good money, fairly frequently... For stuff I needed done. They took a while too.
> It didn't take too long to pay for itself, and I've done a handful of jobs for people. I dont use it much, but is always ready to roll in my office downstairs. I'm happy to have it.


We love ours. Here is some of what we make.


----------



## Mtthwvn

Alright guys, I can't post any pics of it right now but I have a rear handle and tank assembly for a stihl 064 or early 066. My wife has the fancy iPhone with her at work so pics will have to wait until tomorrow. If anyone wants the numbers off of it or is interested in it let me know...I can't cover shipping right now but with all the great gifts everyone has been giving out I felt like I had to contribute with more than just an old Dolmar jug.

CLAIMED 

Matt


----------



## EvilRoySlade

jmssaws said:


> It's yours anyway.
> Your username alone warrants gifts!


I really appreciate it but it's kind of like buying wrinkle wall slicks cause I want to build a drag car. 
Now if I was guided on how to locate the rest on a non ccspecialties budget well ok then.


----------



## BWS-LLC

procarbine2k1 said:


> I was paying a vinyl shop good money, fairly frequently... For stuff I needed done. They took a while too.
> It didn't take too long to pay for itself, and I've done a handful of jobs for people. I dont use it much, but is always ready to roll in my office downstairs. I'm happy to have it.




Can you make signs with a vinyl printer?


----------



## jmssaws

EvilRoySlade said:


> I really appreciate it but it's kind of like buying wrinkle wall slicks cause I want to build a drag car.
> Now if I was guided on how to locate the rest on a non ccspecialties budget well ok then.


Everybody has a set of slicks but few have a dragster. Rome was not built in a day my freind.


----------



## procarbine2k1

BWS-LLC said:


> Can you make signs with a vinyl printer?



Yes. The possibilities are infinite. Plastic corrugated sign stock is relatively cheap, in quantity.

I thought about buying lighted blank signs a few years ago, and doing my own decal work and selling them (vintage saw signs and such)... but the lighted signs are almost cost prohibitive to resell.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Im hitting the sack, how about you guys hold off on gifting out the goods until I can pitch my tent in the morning .


----------



## EvilRoySlade

jmssaws said:


> Everybody has a set of slicks but few have a dragster. Rome was not built in a day my freind.


Good point. Pm sent


----------



## Deets066

Holy chit, I finally got caught up with this thread.
Wanna say thanks to DDave for the dryer lint. 

And that I still have the 066/660 jug up for grabs.


----------



## Deets066

Mtthwvn said:


> Alright guys, I can't post any pics of it right now but I have a rear handle and tank assembly for a stihl 064 or early 066. My wife has the fancy iPhone with her at work so pics will have to wait until tomorrow. If anyone wants the numbers off of it or is interested in it let me know...I can't cover shipping right now but with all the great gifts everyone has been giving out I felt like I had to contribute with more than just an old Dolmar jug.
> 
> Matt


----------



## skippysphins

Everybody hit there tents nobody around the fire


----------



## dall

lol im camped here just gazing at the stars


----------



## dougand3

dougand3 said:


> New Fuel line kit for 1990s and newer Poulans and Craftsmans. 2 screw mount purge bulb - if needed, I'll trade to snap in (usually 2005 and newer saws). Free shipping to lower 48.
> 
> View attachment 465902



Still available for Poulanite rehabbers


----------



## MontanaTed

procarbine2k1 said:


> Im hitting the sack, how about you guys hold off on gifting out the goods until I can pitch my tent in the morning .


Whoa can you say that here? ....thought this was family place.


----------



## MontanaTed

skippysphins said:


> Everybody hit there tents nobody around the fire


He he, fire, fire, he, he, fire fire fire fire


----------



## xtremez

Jason Smoot said:


> Stihl display rack.
> I can't ship it but you can pick it up. Located in northern Ky. Mayslick area to be exact. Just pm me if you want it.




Is this still available?


----------



## axlr8

Anyone???


axlr8 said:


> View attachment 465154
> Anyone want a project Homelite 330? has spark, compression. Needs going through.. Too many irons in the fire for me. You cover shipping and its yours.


----------



## babybart

The PowerCare grinder has been claimed as well. Merry Christmas to each and everyone one of you! ( Even the campers)!


----------



## Definitive Dave

procarbine2k1 said:


> Farts claimed by skip. I'll mail em out right away buddy!


We are gonna need a packaging thread with pics


----------



## beaglebriar

procarbine2k1 said:


> Anybody interested in a couple used farts? I'll mail em express...


I'll take two if you can knock em out of the couch cushion in one piece.


----------



## Deets066

660/066 jug is spoken for


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all, really enjoyed the campfire by the tent last night, however it was awful quiet......[emoji87]


----------



## Jason Smoot

xtremez said:


> Is this still available?


Yes


----------



## Moparmyway

DexterDay said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 466597



Dibbs on Dexters blue toolbox with the key, sockets, drill bits, spray cans, and all the tools !! 

OK, OK .............. if I am grabbing too much .............. I can let *ONE* of the drill bits go to whoever asks first in a PM

Dex .............. PM coming, I got an idea on how we can ship that to me


----------



## hanniedog

The 064 carb I had up for grabs is gone.


----------



## mkinslow

All these saw guys in here and the fires going out. Someone get the campfire good and hot. I'm getting cold


----------



## dall

We didn't want to wake anyone up 


You know you get first dibs that way if everyone asleep


----------



## mkinslow

Dang my bad.


----------



## Homelite410

Dibs on the campfire wood and ashes!


----------



## decableguy2000

decableguy2000 said:


> Have a few more items kicking around the tool shed, I'm request you pay fro the ride to your location.
> 1. aftermarket coil for 394/395
> 2. Lot of Husqvarna 61-272 parts flywheel, carb, intake, carb block, studs, oil pump
> View attachment 465723
> View attachment 465724
> View attachment 465725
> 
> 3. Custom bucking spikes for 262 this is regift from a year a two ago they work great but I cant close the lid on my tool box that saw rides around in the truck. - Already spoken for
> View attachment 465726





Spikes are gone still have other stuff and a fuel line and card groment for 021-025

Jereemy


----------



## Flat47

Homelite410 said:


> OK fellas back to the giving!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any y'all need a well used 2186 2188 top cover?? I'll send it yer way!


If this is still available, can I please receive it?


----------



## Homelite410

Flat47 said:


> If this is still available, can I please receive it?


Yes sir. Pm me your address.


----------



## morewood

Man, I say camp out if you can. Verizon has decided I don't deserve the inter-webs at home so I'll give my time to you guys. Between early in the morning and breaks here at work I have to get my fix. I'll search through some stuff at home and the shop and see what we have to give. BTW, the forest service will allow you to camp at one site for up to 14 days before they want you to move, not that they really care. 

Shea

PS--If someone only came up with an app that alerted the user to auto claim gifts on this thread.........


----------



## Laslabjohn

Ok


----------



## Moparmyway

BWS-LLC said:


> I guess everyone should check with Shane before they claim anything. He apparently has nothing better to do than keep a record on who is getting what. He will let you know if you have the rights to a item that is being given away and that you can use it.


Too funny !!
Also ............ if anyone needs any advise on chains ............. he says his are awesome


----------



## jmssaws

Back off mopar, I called dibs on the wd40.
Lol


----------



## Guido Salvage

BWS-LLC said:


> I guess everyone should check with Shane before they claim anything. He apparently has nothing better to do than keep a record on who is getting what. He will let you know if you have the rights to a item that is being given away and that you can use it.



Who is Shane???


----------



## Whiskers

Jon1212 said:


> Ross,
> 
> Did you walk around your property after your GTG to collect those?



He said Stihl screws not husky!


----------



## Moparmyway

jmssaws said:


> Back off mopar, I called dibs on the wd40.
> Lol


OK, but then *ALL* the drill bits stay with me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guido Salvage

Chains and depth gauge still available.


----------



## Moparmyway

Guido Salvage said:


> Who is Shane???


Has a monkey holding a gun for an avatar, has thin yellow - allmost orange-ish chicken looking skin, makes long worded whiney posts, cries alot in those wordy posts, still lives at home with his mom, says he files a mean chain, easy to get stirred up, and missing a few ruffled feathers

Know him ?


----------



## MontanaTed

Guys, C'mon lets move back to what this thread is about and leave the complaining and belly aching to the Belly Aching Post, It's Christmas time, It's the most wonderful time of the year, the song says so.....

And on that note...All of the tools bags and axes gifted from me earlier are leaving MT today! Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## xtremez

xtremez said:


> Is this still available?



5 hr drive each way. Gotta see if I can figure something out


----------



## troylee

Anybody giving away used II stoke oil?


----------



## blsnelling

troylee said:


> Anybody giving away used II stoke oil?


Would II stroke smoke be ok? I'll cough some up for you.


----------



## troylee

blsnelling said:


> Would II stroke smoke be ok? I'll cough some up for you.


Last II stroke oil smoke I got from you, scored the cylinders with aluminum shavings!


----------



## likesaws

MontanaTed said:


> Guys, C'mon lets move back to what this thread is about and leave the complaining and belly aching to the Belly Aching Post, It's Christmas time, It's the most wonderful time of the year, the song says so.....
> 
> And on that note...All of the tools bags and axes gifted from me earlier are leaving MT today! Merry Christmas guys!




Yes I thought we all went camping in our tents by the fire. We were all being nice now all warm and cozy. Who's fixing breakfast, wait I already had mine what time is lunch?


----------



## skippysphins

All you campers please leave names out of it . let's keep it friendly ! Merry Christmas!


----------



## dall

i need more coffee before someone tries to yell at me lol


----------



## GCJenks204

Moparmyway said:


> Has a monkey holding a gun for an avatar, has thin yellow - allmost orange-ish chicken looking skin, makes long worded whiney posts, cries alot in those wordy posts, still lives at home with his mom, says he files a mean chain, easy to get stirred up, and missing a few ruffled feathers
> 
> Know him ?



Just so that everyone is clear, this is a different "Monkey with a Gun" avatar and different person than Randy (@Mastermind ).


----------



## dall

relax on the drama or ill go visit with my mom although i have seen a few nice looking women on there but all female dogs they are


----------



## skippysphins

dall said:


> i need more coffee before someone tries to yell at me lol


I'm not yelling at all buddy lol


----------



## blsnelling

troylee said:


> Last II stroke oil smoke I got from you, scored the cylinders with aluminum shavings!


Where's the Christmas love, lol. Are you sure you aren't getting mixed up with your 562


----------



## troylee

blsnelling said:


> Where's the Christmas love, lol. Are you sure you aren't getting mixed up with your 562



Meant no disrespect, that is your 55 in my profile picture.........but the fact remains, if you get your II stroke smoke from a saw molester, it is gonna have shavings in it, and you gotta filter them out before use.


----------



## blsnelling

troylee said:


> Meant no disrespect, that is your 55 in my profile picture.........but the fact remains, if you get your II stroke smoke from a saw molester, it is gonna have shavings in it, and you gotta filter them out before use.


It was taken in the true spirit of Christmas



Your coal should arrive shortly


----------



## Jason Smoot

xtremez said:


> 5 hr drive each way. Gotta see if I can figure something out


Ok. Just let me know. Are you claiming it.


----------



## JonCraig

blsnelling said:


> Your coal should arrive shortly



Coal. Ported and turning 15krpm.


----------



## Moparmyway

GCJenks204 said:


> Just so that everyone is clear, this is a different "Monkey with a Gun" avatar and different person than Randy (@Mastermind ).


Mastermind is not the only one with a monkey holding a gun ................. but no, I do not speak of Randy.
Guido asked :


Guido Salvage said:


> Who is Shane???


----------



## Derf

I have this app on my iphone, Tapatalk... It posts notifications to my home screen every time someone posts in a followed thread. 
I'm busy all day, unlike some campers, so when I do look at my phone there are like 50 notifications for this thread. 

When I do log on to read them it's just a lot of banter. I have to go back 2-3 pages just to see what's being offered. Maybe there is a thing or two posted for giving or claiming, but the rest is just banter.
I don't expect to catch the "gift" posts right away; it's obvious that there are at least some people with the ability to jump on here all day long. When 6 minutes after something is offered someone is asking for it there's no chance for the "working Joe" to compete. And that does seem a little unfair. 

This might be too late, unless Brad starts a "new" Christmas thread... I propose two new rules for next year.
1) keep the banter to a minimum
2) the first one to post asking for something does NOT get it. For a day or two the OP collects PM requests for their gift and then picks a random name. 

I would even update my original gift post with the names of people in the running, and the winner, so we can all see who is getting what. 
That gives everyone a chance, instead of just going to the "campers".


----------



## mkinslow

Crap there's another park ranger guys. Y'all better for cover.


----------



## blsnelling

The rules are...no rules. We're here to have fun. There's WAY too much focus getting, rather than giving. Carry on.


----------



## Whiskers

mkinslow said:


> Crap there's another park ranger guys. Y'all better for cover.



I'm not sure this thread needs some new guy as a moderator either.


----------



## babybart

I like giving.. .


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Guido Salvage said:


> Chains and depth gauge still available.
> 
> View attachment 466730
> View attachment 466731


That's a rare depth gauge tool there

.020"


----------



## blsnelling

If you have a complaint, please send a message to SVK. He has offered his services should there be a need. Until then, let's keep this thread focused on what it's about...GIVING. Let's be done with the complaining and move on.


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all crack me up!


----------



## redtractor

blsnelling said:


> Your coal should arrive shortly


Rolling?


----------



## Jimmy in NC

My offer of round grinding everything you can cram in a small flat rate box still up.


----------



## mkinslow

Lol not moderating just trying to have a good time like all the others on my lunch break brother. And giving all the campers a heads up


----------



## mkinslow

Yes sir brad. Sorry


----------



## skippysphins

Someone said ranger that means no alcoholic beverages too me another rule lol. No adult road sodas


----------



## morewood

Derf said:


> 2) the first one to post asking for something does NOT get it. For a day or two the OP collects PM requests for their gift and then picks a random name.
> 
> I would even update my original gift post with the names of people in the running, and the winner, so we can all see who is getting what.
> That gives everyone a chance, instead of just going to the "campers".




Bummer, that was my idea for some things I was planning on listing. After getting requests I was going to let my son pick who got what. Seems like people could do that on their own though instead of having a moderator have another task. I also have something I will deliver so it will have a driving distance attached. If you are doing the giving, you can choose how you do it. Also, I noticed the dryer lint is in high demand, I have a small trash can full of it for a good home, delivery is only $50.

Shea


----------



## blk05crew

This is my second year here and second time seeing this thread. I love the idea and everybody's generosity. I don't have a ton of stuff to give, so each year I've given _one_ item and received _one_ item and them I'm done and like watching what everyone else is giving. Sad that more people don't see it that way and it's funny how several folks in this thread I haven't really seen post much anywhere else in the forum until this rolls around. Anyway, this has kind of been ruined for me so I'm done with this thread. I have received one item from a generous member and I still have the Husky 2100 full wrap available if someone needs it, just pm me.


----------



## racerjohnbf

I've been following this thread from the beginning and I haven't claimed anything even though there is a lot of cool stuff being given away. And I won't because I don't really have anything to give away and I will slowly save and buy the parts to get my projects going. What I do want to do is give my THANKS to all of the generous people on here that share their knowledge all year long. I have learned so much about saws on this site and that knowledge cannot be bought, but is given away free here all the time.

Thank you and Merry Christmas,

John


----------



## svk

blsnelling said:


> If you have a complaint, please send a message to SVK. He has offered his services should there be a need. Until then, let's keep this thread focused on what it's about...GIVING. Let's be done with the complaining and move on.


Yes we are here to help (all of the mods). 

Let's stop the complaining now and keep posts on topic.


----------



## Deets066

skippysphins said:


> Someone said ranger that means no alcoholic beverages too me another rule lol. No adult road sodas


What about road toads? Or barley pop?


----------



## BWS-LLC

svk said:


> Yes we are here to help (all of the mods).
> 
> Let's stop the complaining now and keep posts on topic.



Is that like saying "I'm from the government and I'm here to help"


----------



## big hank

Why can't we all just love each other?


----------



## leecopland

Sad Story this year! Thanks to the givers for their generosity.


----------



## babybart

Deets066 said:


> What about road toads? Or barley pop?




DIBBS on the barley pops! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Deets066

babybart said:


> DIBBS on the barley pops! Thank you in advance!


It would have to be a holiday 1 pack, I drank the other 5.


----------



## babybart

Deets066 said:


> It would have to be a holiday 1 pack, I drank the other 5.



I will have to pass, the Mrs. said I have enough barley pops, thanks anyway. I think someone in the tent city said they were thirsty sitting around a fire or looking at stars or something like that..


----------



## jmssaws

I can't remember his username but I got a mighty vac in the mail today and I needed it,my old one layed down, so thanks my freind!


----------



## marti384

Going to have to pull up my tent for a little while, going to my wife's company Christmas party. I still have the p20 parts-handle, case, crank, oiler, flywheel, piston might be usable, some other little parts also available still. Four paws informed me the shindaiwa muffler I have offered up is off a 550 or 680. He is being kind enough to let any others have a chance to get it before him though. May have a NOS husky 2100 chainbrake part available, will look in a couple of a days and post if I do.


----------



## EvilRoySlade

MontanaTed said:


> Guys, C'mon lets move back to what this thread is about and leave the complaining and belly aching to the Belly Aching Post, It's Christmas time, It's the most wonderful time of the year, the song says so.....
> 
> And on that note...All of the tools bags and axes gifted from me earlier are leaving MT today! Merry Christmas guys!


There's a Belly Aching Post!? How have I missed this, my favorite pastime.


----------



## Homelite410

Good evening campers!


----------



## JonCraig

Homelite410 said:


> Good evening campers!



DIBBS!!!


Oh... Wait...


----------



## blsnelling

Come on now boys, let's gather around the fire. @rms61moparman


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> Come on now boys, let's gather around the fire. @rms61moparman




I'm game when youall are!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

rms61moparman said:


> I'm game when youall are!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


It's a bit nippy out tonight. Better pull up close to the fire.


----------



## Homelite410

rms61moparman said:


> I'm game when youall are!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


I can still hear him sing the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald the first time I met him!


----------



## jmssaws

Did someone say Gordon lightfoot?


----------



## Definitive Dave

Dibs on the "rainy day people" 45rpm vinyl


----------



## Definitive Dave

Crazy day here, no internet till after 3:00 so no packages got shipped, Took my son to the Dr and had sushi for lunch.
Got the pellet stove fired up I may have cheated moving it into the shop.












Had to go buy some R38 insulation to try to keep some of the heat in the mostly open eves of the garage, it helped a lot.

A baby box of Carburetors arrived 




first camper to PM can claim an 026 flat top carb, an 044 HD16 clone carb or a Husky 272 carb

I did manage to dig out the powder coated recoil I forgot to send Randy and the crank I need to send Jeremy to replace the ultralight performance crank I sent the first time 




I may get all inspired tomorrow and do a teardown video on splitting an 044 12mm crankcase and you guys can meet my shop manager Marv.
I also found a nice 046 freshly powdered crankcase so the pic of the 046/460 most in need of a replacement crankcase (that you will actually use and rebuild, not some net photo of a bulldozer on top of an 046, though that would be fun to see as well), will be the winner.
First international responder can claim a scrench pouch/t-shirt wonder kit!! Only L, XXL and XXXL remain, all the XL guys are sneaky fast campers  I got shipping on this worldwide.
I will direct winners via PM to the new Lint XP.

Does anyone have a nice functional WJ-42 I can borrow for about 6-8 weeks?


----------



## huskihl

Definitive Dave said:


> Crazy day here, no internet till after 3:00 so no packages got shipped, Took my son to the Dr and had sushi for lunch.
> Got the pellet stove fired up I may have cheated moving it into the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to go buy some R38 insulation to try to keep some of the heat in the mostly open eves of the garage, it helped a lot.
> 
> A baby box of Carburetors arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first camper to PM can claim an 026 flat top carb, an 044 HD16 clone carb or a Husky 272 carb
> 
> I did manage to dig out the powder coated recoil I forgot to send Randy and the crank I need to send Jeremy to replace the ultralight performance crank I sent the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get all inspired tomorrow and do a teardown video on splitting an 044 12mm crankcase and you guys can meet my shop manager Marv.
> I also found a nice 046 freshly powdered crankcase so the pic of the 046/460 most in need of a replacement crankcase (that you will actually use and rebuild, not some net photo of a bulldozer on top of an 046, though that would be fun to see as well), will be the winner.
> First international responder can claim a scrench pouch/t-shirt wonder kit!! Only L, XXL and XXXL remain, all the XL guys are sneaky fast campers  I got shipping on this worldwide.
> I will direct winners via PM to the new Lint XP.
> 
> Does anyone have a nice functional WJ-42 I can borrow for about 6-8 weeks?


A wj-42? Is that something on a Ford Escape? Cuz I'll go pull one off the ol' lady's car if'n it'll help for a couple months


----------



## Whiskers

Dibs on the mini skid steer!


----------



## jmssaws

What is a wj-42 off of?


----------



## Stihlsmoking

jmssaws said:


> What is a wj-42 off of?


I'm guessing if we don't know, we don't have one?


----------



## dall

thats a cool little skid steer i use a modified garden tractor


----------



## mkinslow

I still have this chain up for grabs. Was gonna look around in shop this afternoon but it's been a long week at work and a sick wife so been pulling double duty. Hopefully get too it tomorrow. 
CHAIN HAS BEEN SPOKEN FOR GUYS.


----------



## jmssaws

Stihlsmoking said:


> I'm guessing if we don't know, we don't have one?


I've got several different wj carbs but don't recall seeing one of those.


----------



## Homelite410

here was my today project! I'm getting faster.....


----------



## dall

that is a beautiful bar to good to put in wood


----------



## blsnelling

Homelite410 said:


> here was my today project! I'm getting faster.....


DIBBBS, lol.


----------



## mdavlee

Homelite410 said:


> OK fellas back to the giving!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> any y'all need a well used 2186 2188 top cover?? I'll send it yer way!


Claimed yet Mike? I know someone who could use it. The saw is at my place right now.


----------



## jmssaws

Homelite410 said:


> here was my today project! I'm getting faster.....


I don't think I can go much longer without a 24" bar like that. Are they for purchase?


----------



## JonCraig

@Definitive Dave what's your YouTube channel?


----------



## mkinslow

Cool work on that bar homelite410.


----------



## stevetheboatguy

I was gifted this very nice craftsman 3.3 last year. It has been on my shelf for the whole year. I really wanted to get a new cylinder on it and use it, but I haven't found one and have to many projects going. So if you can use this, it is yours. Just pay the shipping and don't sell it off on ebay! Hahahaha 
I believe @MS460WOODCHUCK wanted this last year after it was gifted to me. So he has first shot.


Steven.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Those 3.3/3300's are stout little saws. Will def hold their own. And run great ported. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

jmssaws said:


> I don't think I can go much longer without a 24" bar like that. Are they for purchase?


I offer the service. Pm me for details..


----------



## super3

Definitive Dave said:


> so the pic of the 046/460 most in need of a replacement crankcase


----------



## dougand3

Poulan Clutch Cover 545039803. Tensioner bolt type.
They differ in color but most 2006 and newer ones are interchangeable.
Free shipping to lower 48.


----------



## Derf

Definitive Dave said:


> I did manage to dig out the powder coated recoil I forgot to send Randy and the crank I need to send Jeremy to replace the ultralight performance crank I sent the first time



What was done to a regular crank to make it "ultralight" performance crank? What saw was the crank to?


----------



## blsnelling

Here are a couple small items I had laying around. The 346 cover came off my new saw. I replaced it with one without purge bulb provisions. The other cover is a NOS 064 non-HD filter cover.


----------



## dall

lol to shiny for me brad


----------



## procarbine2k1

procarbine2k1 said:


> View attachment 466570
> 
> 
> Picture sucks, but you get the idea. This decal is about 18" long, and is outdoor vinyl. I will have film over it when it ships, so all you will have to do is peel and stick.



Claimed


----------



## skippysphins

Wow it is chilly let me by the fire


----------



## PA Dan

Here ya go buddy!


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Homelite410 said:


> here was my today project! I'm getting faster.....


Those bars are awesome!!


----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## blsnelling

blsnelling said:


> Here are a couple small items I had laying around. The 346 cover came off my new saw. I replaced it with one without purge bulb provisions. The other cover is a NOS 064 non-HD filter cover.
> 
> 064 cover claimed
> View attachment 466883
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466884
> 
> 
> View attachment 466885


----------



## skippysphins

PA Dan said:


> Here ya go buddy!


That's better ty


----------



## skippysphins

MGoBlue said:


>


Ty too buddy


----------



## Definitive Dave

Derf said:


> What was done to a regular crank to make it "ultralight" performance crank? What saw was the crank to?


I sent him a crank with pieces missing out of the big end bearing to use in building me a hybrid, I didn't realize it when I boxed everything up


----------



## Derf

Definitive Dave said:


> I sent him a crank with pieces missing out of the big end bearing to use in building me a hybrid, I didn't realize it when I boxed everything up



"Pieces missing out of the big end bearing? "

You mean you took out a couple balls, or the shields? What pieces do you take out of a bearing?


----------



## Four Paws

Derf said:


> "Pieces missing out of the big end bearing? "
> 
> You mean you took out a couple balls, or the shields? What pieces do you take out of a bearing?



No balls...needles.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stevetheboatguy said:


> I was gifted this very nice craftsman 3.3 last year. It has been on my shelf for the whole year. I really wanted to get a new cylinder on it and use it, but I haven't found one and have to many projects going. So if you can use this, it is yours. Just pay the shipping and don't sell it off on ebay! Hahahaha
> I believe @MS460WOODCHUCK wanted this last year after it was gifted to me. So he has first shot.
> 
> 
> Steven. View attachment 466870


pm sent


----------



## Jacob J.

JonCraig said:


> @Definitive Dave what's your YouTube channel?



https://www.youtube.com/user/TayZonday


----------



## Homelite410

mdavlee said:


> Claimed yet Mike? I know someone who could use it. The saw is at my place right now.


I am sorry mike, it is claimed. Will I see you at matt's Saturday?


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday

Claimed 

I've got 2 of the chains pictured up for grabs. They are Stihl 84link .50 full skip full chisel chains for a Stihl 25" guide bar/ 24"Husqvarna
They are slightly used, but I'll throw a fresh grind on them and cover the shipping to the lower
48


----------



## JonCraig

Jacob J. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/TayZonday


Got me good.


----------



## PA Dan

JonCraig said:


> Got me good.


Got me also!


----------



## dall

got me also


----------



## Four Paws

Here's a gift everyone can enjoy...a picturesque sunset to round out the day.


----------



## Whiskers

Dave is a pretty intense singer!


----------



## Rudedog

Four Paws said:


> Here's a gift everyone can enjoy...a picturesque sunset to round out the day.
> 
> View attachment 466934


Where is this location?


----------



## Philbert

Definitive Dave said:


> Crazy day here, no internet till after 3:00 so no packages got shipped, . . .
> Got the pellet stove fired up I may have cheated moving it into the shop.



Looks like a fun shop!

Philbert


----------



## Four Paws

Rudedog said:


> Where is this location?



Idaho...looking off my front step.


----------



## wde_1978

Definitive Dave said:


> ...First international responder can claim a scrench pouch/t-shirt wonder kit!! Only L, XXL and XXXL remain, all the XL guys are sneaky fast campers  I got shipping on this worldwide.
> I will direct winners via PM to the new Lint XP...


What does a "scrench pouch/t-shirt wonder kit" look like?

Just asking out of curiosity as I wouldn't know what to imagine under that term!


----------



## Jon1212

Four Paws said:


> Idaho...looking off my front step.


I've been there, but it was during midday.


----------



## Jacob J.

Whiskers said:


> Dave is a pretty intense singer!



I think Dave mostly sticks to show tunes while in the bathroom.


----------



## Backtroller

Four Paws said:


> Idaho...looking off my front step.



Gorgeous. Looks very peaceful.


----------



## Rudedog

Backtroller said:


> Gorgeous. Looks very peaceful.


Looks are deceiving. There are some real Hell raisers living in that state.


----------



## Jon1212

Rudedog said:


> Looks are deceiving. There are some real Hell raisers living in that state.



Uhh......I'm three hours South of there, and in another State.......LOL!


----------



## skippysphins

Here some Christmas warmth for everyone !
So no one is cold tonight while camping out


----------



## xtremez

Jason Smoot said:


> Ok. Just let me know. Are you claiming it.



Not yet. Gotta see if I can arrange some transportation or something


----------



## Jason Smoot

xtremez said:


> Not yet. Gotta see if I can arrange some transportation or something


Ok just let me know.


----------



## nstueve

blsnelling said:


> It's a bit nippy out tonight. Better pull up close to the fire.


It's 78* in my shop... Had to open the door!

Still have a 325 058 chain of any length for grabs... PM me an addy and DL count to claim it.


----------



## mdavlee

Homelite410 said:


> I am sorry mike, it is claimed. Will I see you at matt's Saturday?


No problem. Doubtful now. Got some more work here that is supposed to take 10 days starting Monday


----------



## redfin

mdavlee said:


> No problem. Doubtful now. Got some more work here that is supposed to take 10 days starting Monday


Try to stay warm Mike.


----------



## mdavlee

redfin said:


> Try to stay warm Mike.


I'll try. [emoji41]


----------



## mkinslow

Good morning campers. I think we let the fire go out last night


----------



## dall

mkinslow said:


> Good morning campers. I think we let the fire go out last night




lol you let the fire go out


----------



## stihlbro

Oem 028 super piston as seen in pictures. Tis the season!

I'll be away from my phone till later this evening. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins

stihlbro said:


> View attachment 467030
> 
> View attachment 467031
> 
> 
> 
> Oem 028 super piston as seen in pictures. Tis the season!
> 
> I'll be away from my phone till later this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas buddy


----------



## Rudedog

Jon1212 said:


> Uhh......I'm three hours South of there, and in another State.......LOL!


I'm from the DC suburbs Hippie and Idaho and Utah may as well be the same states. Nothing but flyover country with dangerous bibles and guns.


----------



## PA Dan

Rudedog said:


> I'm from the DC suburbs Hippie and Idaho and Utah may as well be the same states. Nothing but flyover country with dangerous bibles and guns.


Sounds like my kind of place![emoji106]


----------



## Homelite410

stihlbro said:


> View attachment 467030
> 
> View attachment 467031
> 
> 
> 
> Oem 028 super piston as seen in pictures. Tis the season!
> 
> I'll be away from my phone till later this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well hi joey! How ya been?


----------



## Guido Salvage

Back on topic...

Can't match what Joey posted, but I have 2 pairs of Fiskars pruners for the taking. Used but functional, the pair on the right will need a new spring but I suspect you could find one in the bin at the hardware store.




Still have the depth gauge as well.


----------



## mkinslow

I got started on something this morning


----------



## backhoelover

has anyone claimed the husqvarna service tools if not then


----------



## stihlaficionado

I'll take the 346 top cover


----------



## Homelite410

Have you ever used a rolling Coulter stamped with the implement logo on them? I saw one once, totally cool!


----------



## USMC615

Four Paws said:


> Here's a gift everyone can enjoy...a picturesque sunset to round out the day.
> 
> View attachment 466934


Awesome view...man that is nice. Great pic.


----------



## big jim78

I could sure use an 028 super piston.


----------



## Homelite410

So did all the campers scare all the givers off? I need to re light the fire, getting chilly in here.


----------



## blsnelling

big jim78 said:


> I could sure use an 028 super piston.


Please do not request stuff in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## USMC615

Homelite410 said:


> So did all the campers scare all the givers off? I need to re light the fire, getting chilly in here.


Think so...


----------



## Philbert

blsnelling said:


> Please do not request stuff in this thread. Thanks.


(It was offered a few posts up . . .)

Philbert



stihlbro said:


> Oem 028 super piston as seen in pictures. Tis the season!


----------



## blsnelling

Homelite410 said:


> So did all the campers scare all the givers off? I need to re light the fire, getting chilly in here.


Wouldn't you be scared too?








*Just kidding*


----------



## redfin

Philbert said:


> (It was offered a few posts up . . .)
> 
> Philbert


Nuttin gets by you man!


----------



## stihlbro

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas buddy



Same to you.




Homelite410 said:


> Well hi joey! How ya been?



Doing well, still piddle with a few saws. Been doing some fun projects. 



big jim78 said:


> I could sure use an 028 super piston.



Pm me a address, I won't be able to ship till Monday morning.


----------



## USMC615

Homelite410 said:


> here was my today project! I'm getting faster.....


That is sweet...looks better than the uniform scales on a big ol' slab, white crappie. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Marshy




----------



## EvilRoySlade

I'm glad the 346 top found a home. I need one but have already claimed the foredom potentiometer. Case of the awh buggers. Oh well I'm still very happy and grateful. And most importantly I have made new friends.


----------



## Homelite410

Never mind... Post was out of order......


----------



## mkinslow

Where did everybody go. It's probably got to do with stupid football games


----------



## Stihl 041S

mkinslow said:


> Where did everybody go. It's probably got to do with stupid football games


Is that the ball with the pointy ends??


----------



## EvilRoySlade

Yeah, Go State.


----------



## abramj

I was painting the laundry room, shopping, and now I'm heading to dinner and a show with two beautiful girls!

But to get it going again, I offer up one Stihl 291 top cover (at least I think that's what it is). First one gets it, but I will check numbers if you know them..

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilRoySlade

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that the ball with the pointy ends??


As my dirt bike buddy says, give em each a ball if they want to fight over it that much.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

*Stirred the coals around a bit, invites people to pull up stump* it'll warm up in a bit...






Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8

I got a couple of things to throw out but I will wait a week or two. Not quite in the spirit yet. Some pretty cool stuff changed hands on this thread. Best of the season to all.


----------



## LowVolt

Still got these...


----------



## skippysphins

The husqvarna repair service tools are very tempting !


----------



## mkinslow

Here's some more teasers for y'all


----------



## skippysphins

mkinslow said:


> Here's some more teasers for y'all View attachment 467141
> View attachment 467142


Wow that knife looks great! Please keep us posted as you continue with the knife project.


----------



## mkinslow

I will brother. Lol the hardest part is remembering to take the pictures. Next step is to figure out which handle material to use.


----------



## skippysphins

You are really going to town on that knife


----------



## MontanaTed

mkinslow said:


> I will brother. Lol the hardest part is remembering to take the pictures. Next step is to figure out which handle material to use.


Micarta is always a great option. For hunting gets nice and tacky when it's full of blood and easy to clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkinslow

Yep it's great. Gonna have to see how much I have on hand. I do have some oak burl and some spalted maple also. Those look nice too.


----------



## Philbert

mkinslow said:


> Here's some more teasers for y'all


This could be it's own thread. How do you cut the knife to shape out of the blank?

Make really nice guide bar groove cleaners out of the left over pieces?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## fearofpavement

While all this "stuff" has been going on, my team and I drove a pick up truck and trailer to west TX to disassemble and load up an airplane. Just got back with it and now I need to sleep a bit and then I'll scrounge around and see what I can offer up in this thread.


----------



## mkinslow

It could but figured it could but thought everyone may miss it somewhere else. I rough it in with an angle grinder. Then I use a 2x72 belt/knife grinder to remove material to the scribe lines. This is a pic of the grinder I built myself


----------



## mkinslow

Yea philbert your correct the leftovers would make good grove cleaning tools I haven't thought of that. Good idea Hmmmmmm.


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday

mkinslow said:


> I will brother. Lol the hardest part is remembering to take the pictures. Next step is to figure out which handle material to use.



Pretty sure I have a piece of Rainbow Eucalyptus and a section of paper bark Cherry. Both are still some what green, but id send ya a piece of you'd use it


----------



## mkinslow

Cool. I think I've read about guys using the eucalyptus but not sure about the cherry. I have a freind that has a very small kiln he made that I could use and have a couple times that would dry some out.


----------



## mkinslow

I never did get to dig around the shop and find anything else to put up for y'all today. May try to find some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Modifiedmark

I got a few things here to offer up if someone can use them.
First is a new Stihl Picco .043 gauge 44dl chain.
Second is a new Echo piston which is for a 6000 blower
Third is a new piston for Weedeater trimmers. Cute little piston, I suppose you could make a ornament for the Christmas tree out of it.


----------



## MGoBlue

mkinslow said:


> I do have some oak burl and some spalted maple also.


I have some tiger maple, maybe some birds-eye and plenty of walnut laying around. I think I used all my quilted, but I'd imagine a knife scale wouldn't be large enough to really show its figure. More than willing to send a piece, just say the word.


----------



## nstueve

I will have more to throw up here later... I have a 028 Stihl carcass and some other stuff...


----------



## Philbert

nstueve said:


> I will have more to throw up here later...


Throw up at home. Come back when you are feeling better . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## ladrhog

jmssaws said:


> I can't remember his username but I got a mighty vac in the mail today and I needed it,my old one layed down, so thanks my freind!


Your welcome merry Christmas


----------



## marti384

A big thanks to Kieth ( psuiwalsh) for his gift. Still have:


And a shindaiwa muffler


----------



## Definitive Dave

early mornin christmas spirit 
lets gift a new in box Meteor piston and cylinder kit with engine base for the Stihl MS390, would also fit the MS290, MS310, 029, 039
first DIBS!! in thread gets this one
ill get back t you in PM with details


----------



## Backtroller

I have a Stihl 024av brake handle. Fully functional nothing broken. 1121 792 9101. Would think it fits 026 too. Depending where it is going might ask you to pay shipping


----------



## sld961

Definitive Dave said:


> early mornin christmas spirit
> lets gift a new in box Meteor piston and cylinder kit with engine base for the Stihl MS390, would also fit the MS290, MS310, 029, 039
> first DIBS!! in thread gets this one
> ill get back t you in PM with details


I'd be all over that if I didn't already have the knife from mkinslow coming my way. Great gift there Dave!


----------



## Milkman31

Definitive Dave said:


> early mornin christmas spirit
> lets gift a new in box Meteor piston and cylinder kit with engine base for the Stihl MS390, would also fit the MS290, MS310, 029, 039
> first DIBS!! in thread gets this one
> ill get back t you in PM with details


Dibs on 390 kit!


----------



## Modifiedmark

The Stihl chain I posted has been claimed. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

I've got a couple items is like to give.
First is a real nice used 038 super jug. Looks to be a KS jug.




Second is a brake handle in good useable condition. I believe it fits 034 ms340 and or 036 ms360. I'm not sure. PN 1125 792 9100

I'll need shipping costs on these please. I'm shipping from Ontario.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

I found this too. It brand spanking new.


----------



## backhoelover

husky tools claimed


----------



## Backtroller

024av hand brake has been claimed


----------



## mkinslow

I've got something none chainsaw related to give away for y'all. Not much to many but will be great for someone. The only catch is you most post a pic of something that's the same brand as my pic and you will receive what's in my pic


----------



## PA Dan

mkinslow said:


> I've got something none chainsaw related to give away for y'all. Not much to many but will be great for someone. The only catch is you most post a pic of something that's the same brand as my pic and you will receive what's in my picView attachment 467429


Very cool!


----------



## mkinslow

It's an original piece too. Not a reman piece.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Here is your picture, let someone else have it.




I posted a video of it operating a couple of months ago.


----------



## mkinslow

Hey my father in law has one of those. Cool


----------



## cgraham1

mkinslow said:


> I've got something none chainsaw related to give away for y'all. Not much to many but will be great for someone. The only catch is you most post a pic of something that's the same brand as my pic and you will receive what's in my picView attachment 467429


Is this a Farmall I have sitting in my yard? I don't need it either, just wondering...


----------



## dall

yes clint that looks like a farmall cub late 48 or 49 whats the serial number its on the right side above the axle


----------



## tpope

Yes that is a Farmall. It even has a lift... Rather Special.


----------



## dall

i have a 48 cub in parts now needs motor redone sold my other one it was a 48 also and i mow with 1972 international cub 154 all the same motor


----------



## dall

not a lift its the original cub


----------



## tpope

I'll take your word... I have no experience with cubs. Mine is with A, B, C, Super C, H, M, Super M, 300 and a 240..


----------



## dall

i want a super a my grandpa had one passed it to my uncle and he let it rust away to nothing the super a has the same motor has the same motor as the super c the cub has the old L head valves inside the block of the motor the super a is overhead valves cub motor is also 9 horsepower super a is in high 20s


----------



## cgraham1

dall said:


> yes clint that looks like a farmall cub late 48 or 49 whats the serial number its on the right side above the axle


----------



## dall

no it will have a aluminum tag right above the right front axle beside the steering box


----------



## cgraham1

dall said:


> no it will have a aluminum tag right above the right front axle beside the steering box


Wrong pic. I fixed it.


----------



## dall

that is a 1948 cub http://www.farmallcub.com/phpBB2/cubfaq.php


----------



## dall

36895 and little over 38000 was serial numbers on the ones i had and have


----------



## mkinslow

I had a super m that had been converted to a pulling tractor by Me and my father in law. But someone afford me a lot more money than what I had in it so its gone. But I have another one that's gonna be restored back toffactory. Lol one day


----------



## dall

i sold one of mine to a guy i work with who bugged me to death about it gave me more than i had in it also it was all original but needed painted even had the 6 volt system with magneto


----------



## Canadian farm boy

I love the old farmalls. I've got my great grandfathers old Super M. It's currently completely torn down for restoring. He bought it brand new in may of 52. It's one of the first Super M tractors they made. The serial number is 1206 or 1209. The engine let go when I was about 5 yrs old. It sat in a fence row for over 25 yrs. I dragged it out several years ago and have slowly been working at getting the old girl fixed up. Someday it will be good as new or better....someday


----------



## Duane(Pa)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 467466


Might as well sell it Clint. I have seen your poor old Chevy loaded N Stuff


----------



## Duane(Pa)

I seen a Farmall once....


----------



## troylee

Anybody have a M &W Gear 9 speed or pistons in their M?


----------



## mkinslow

Father in law has another super m that he keeps talking about putting his little bt4 Cummins in. That would be cool IMO with the turbo also


----------



## Philbert

*New, Aftermarket Carburetor*

Told that it fits STIHL 024, 026, MS240, MS260 type saws (?)
No brand or model markings. See pictures for more info.








_*Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.*_
- First preference is for someone who can use it on a saw now.
- Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).

Happy Holidays!

Philbert


----------



## Mike Gott

troylee said:


> Anybody have a M &W Gear 9 speed or pistons in their M?


Yes I sure do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dall

looks like a 024 /026 carb to me


----------



## troylee

Mike Gott said:


> Yes I sure do
> 
> 
> M & W was started in my home town and everyone around here had/has one. They used all their friends tractors for test mules.


----------



## leecopland

Christmas Giving?


----------



## blsnelling

leecopland said:


> Christmas Giving?


Yes, I think someone was going to give me an old restored Farmall Tractor


----------



## Jon1212

So much for the Riff Raff leading this thread off topic, and over the banter cliff........


----------



## blsnelling

Jon1212 said:


> So much for the Riff Raff leading this thread off topic, and over the banter cliff........


I wasn't leading. I got drug along by the current, lol


----------



## mkinslow

Haha that's funny brad. I think I started all that. Sorry


----------



## blsnelling

mkinslow said:


> Haha that's funny brad. I think I started all that. Sorry


It's all you fault. You gave away a Farmall badge.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Jon1212 said:


> So much for the Riff Raff leading this thread off topic, and over the banter cliff........


Reported nevermind I don't know what the hell Iam talking about


----------



## mkinslow

I knew it would start a chain reaction.


----------



## Jon1212

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Reported


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

@Jon1212...I received the little Pioneer bar this weekend. Thank you very much. It'll look great in my office.  Merry Christmas!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

ILikesEmGreen said:


> @Jon1212...I received the little Pioneer bar this weekend. Thank you very much. It'll look great in my office.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



Jon,

You're most welcome. 

It is a pretty cool little guide bar, and definitely a "survivor".

I need go through my other bars, and stuff to see what else I have to pawn off on some of these other poor souls afflicted with CAD.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Thansk


----------



## Eccentric

cgraham1 said:


> Is this a Farmall I have sitting in my yard? I don't need it either, just wondering...
> View attachment 467433




Dibs!


----------



## cgraham1

Eccentric said:


> Dibs!


You'll have to fight with my wife over that.


----------



## Philbert

*Genuine Stumpy's Customs T-Shirt* - (_not _one of those Internet replicas).
Classic Stumpbroke Saws swag!
XL, but may fit more like a L - 100% Cotton, worn / washed a few times, just for _'break-in_' testing.
Preference given to someone who owns / runs a Stumpy saw





_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_

Happy Holidays!

Philbert

_*EDIT: Going to Rudedog!*_


----------



## David Young

Image from


Philbert said:


> *Genuine Stumpy's Customs T-Shirt* - (_not _one of those Internet replicas).
> Classic Stumpbroke Saws swag!
> XL, but may fit more like a L - 100% Cotton, worn / washed a few times, just for _'break-in_' testing.
> Preference given to someone who owns / runs a Stumpy saw
> 
> View attachment 467618
> View attachment 467619
> 
> 
> _*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Philbert




Very generous postings.

fwiw 
filberts are my favorite nuts.


----------



## Mtthwvn

David Young said:


> Image from
> 
> 
> fwiw
> filberts are my favorite nuts.View attachment 467657



Those look a lot like acorns


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Love filberts. Place I grew up, and spent my summers...grandmas house, had several trees on hers, and adjacent properties. We would take a few days, once they were ripe and falling off the tree, to fill up onion sacks full


----------



## ladrhog

Some stuff that was never claimed from page 9


ladrhog said:


> 3. Set of mako rings for an 046*********STIHL AVAILABLE*******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. New old style air filter cover for an 044. Non -HD. *********STIHL AVAILABLE*******


----------



## ladrhog

More unclaimed items


ladrhog said:


> I cant cover shipping but here are some items.
> 
> 1. An 038 case and crank. As far as I know it is good to go just dirty.


----------



## ladrhog

Last one stihl unclaimed


ladrhog said:


> 6. Recoil cover for a 032 I think


----------



## Derf

I have stopped following all the posts in this thread, but I just wanted to say I received my belt from Brad, and it fits perfect around my 34" waist. Funnily, the belt is labeled 38". The leather is very heavy and it feels great. Thanks again! 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## MontanaTed

Derf said:


> I have stopped following all the posts in this thread, but I just wanted to say I received my belt from Brad, and it fits perfect around my 34" waist. Funnily, the belt is labeled 38". The leather is very heavy and it feels great. Thanks again!
> 
> Happy Holidays.



If I'm not mistaken that is a "gun belt" where they often measure the actual belt size differently. It isn't a waist size, usually it's waist plus 4. Just a FYI for those wondering on gun belts...


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

Jon1212 said:


> Jon,
> 
> You're most welcome.
> 
> It is a pretty cool little guide bar, and definitely a "survivor".
> 
> I need go through my other bars, and stuff to see what else I have to pawn off on some of these other poor souls afflicted with CAD.


Yeah, Jon...def looking good hanging on my bookcase at work.  Glad it found a new home. 





Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Bar is spoken for

I have a nice 32" Oregon roller nose bar, McCulloch mount. I decided I'm not going to use it on my SP81 and would like it to go to someone that has a saw to put it on.


----------



## David Young

I have a power mac 6 will it fit? I also will need a 10 pin sprocket to capture all the power


----------



## David Young

ladrhog said:


> Last one stihl unclaimed



I believe my short peckered friend that is a 028 starter.

merry xmas


----------



## Guido Salvage

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have a nice 32" Oregon roller nose bar, McCulloch mount. I decided I'm not going to use it on my SP81 and would like it to go to someone that has a saw to put it on.



I found a SP81 in a box about a month ago that I apparently received and never unpacked. I could use a bar for it... I would be willing to help on shipping.


----------



## David Young

Guido Salvage said:


> I found a SP81 in a box about a month ago that I apparently received and never unpacked. I could use a bar for it... I would be willing to help on shipping.


wow how do you get a saw like that and never unpack it. super cool saw.

David


----------



## Guido Salvage

David Young said:


> wow how do you get a saw like that and never unpack it. super cool saw.
> 
> David



I rented out the house I used to live in and had the last load of stuff from there stacked in a bay of my garage at my new house. As I was sorting through it I found the box and opened it up and discovered the saw. I do not recall buying it nor do I recall who sold it to me.


----------



## Deets066

mkinslow said:


> Father in law has another super m that he keeps talking about putting his little bt4 Cummins in. That would be cool IMO with the turbo also


Cool! 

My old man has a super m that's getting a 7.3L power stroke. He's already got the adapter plate machined, just need some spare time to put it all together.


----------



## sawjunky23

I have a little Homelite XL that would be a decent parts saw. If anybody can use it let me know, I would only ask for shipping.... Merry Christmas


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Guido Salvage said:


> I found a SP81 in a box about a month ago that I apparently received and never unpacked. I could use a bar for it... I would be willing to help on shipping.



It will be heading your way. Don't worry about the shipping. PM me your address.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

The 038 super jug has been gifted.

I still have the 088 badge and the 034/036 brake handle left to give


----------



## Jon1212

Guido Salvage said:


> I found a SP81 in a box about a month ago that I apparently received and never unpacked. I could use a bar for it... I would be willing to help on shipping.





pastryguyhawaii said:


> It will be heading your way. Don't worry about the shipping. PM me your address.



Jeff,

That is very generous of you to "pop" for 5000 miles of shipping on a really cool bar.

The nice thing is, it'll still be in the same condition in 10 years, other than a layer of Kentucky dust.


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Guido Salvage said:


> I rented out the house I used to live in and had the last load of stuff from there stacked in a bay of my garage at my new house. As I was sorting through it I found the box and opened it up and discovered the saw. I do not recall buying it nor do I recall who sold it to me.


Can I show this post to my wife? This could be my ticket out of jail


----------



## Stihlsmoking

Is there such a thing as sleep-cading ( buying saws while sleeping ) not know where or who it came from??


----------



## Philbert

Stihlsmoking said:


> Is there such a thing as sleep-cading ( buying saws while sleeping ) not know where or who it came from??




Philbert


----------



## Rudedog

I have an original Homelite Zip manual that would be a nice touch for a collector.


----------



## Four Paws

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Yeah, Jon...def looking good hanging on my bookcase at work.  Glad it found a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



Nice display! Super cool Poulan Micro XXV Jim Beam decanter! 

Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## Rudedog

I like the way you displayed the bar. I'm going to steal your idea for my bookshelf. Gotta find a cool bar now.


----------



## Four Paws

Guido Salvage said:


> I found a SP81 in a box about a month ago that I apparently received and never unpacked. I could use a bar for it... I would be willing to help on shipping.



You honestly don't have a bar for this saw? Perhaps it is misplaced in your hoard, waiting to turn up, like the saw itself?



Jon1212 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> That is very generous of you to "pop" for 5000 miles of shipping on a really cool bar.
> 
> The nice thing is, it'll still be in the same condition in 10 years, other than a layer of Kentucky dust.



I have to agree with Jonathan. Santa and his elves are saddened that this bar will be relegated to the back of a grain truck, never to see wood again.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Thanks - Don't have a Zip, do you still have yours?


----------



## Coldiron

I have some 45 ACP brass if any one is interested.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Jon1212 said:


> The nice thing is, it'll still be in the same condition in 10 years, other than a layer of Kentucky dust.



I find if I hang them vertically less dust can accumulate...



Four Paws said:


> You honestly don't have a bar for this saw? Perhaps it is misplaced in your hoard, waiting to turn up, like the saw itself?
> 
> I have to agree with Jonathan. Santa and his elves are saddened that this bar will be relegated to the back of a grain truck, never to see wood again.



No bar with the saw, I just checked. In regards to running my saws, I suspect that I (and my saws) have been to more GTG's over the past 4 years than anyone on this site. Yes, there are saws in the back of my grain truck, but that is due to not having enough shelf space for all of them at my house. I am slowly reducing my fleet, I have sold 6 saws over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Anyone need this 025? It is locked up (have not looked to see why) but has usable parts on it. What you see is what you get.


----------



## Tpagel

Up for dibs is Bianchi cordura belt holster size 5 
Looks like it fits a medium frame "K" double action S&W with a 5-6" barrel 
Will not fit N frame Smith or big Ruger. 
Please reply to post and PM 

Also still have the Western Auto Wizard for gifting 20 or so pages back








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Smoot

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone need this 025? It is locked up (have not looked to see why) but has usable parts on it. What you see is what you get.
> 
> View attachment 467820
> View attachment 467821


Im interested but I already claimed the fiskar axe. If nobody claims it I'll take it. Let it stew for awhile.


----------



## Jason Smoot

For those of you who claimed the buff balls. They have not shipped yet. I had to work all weekend. I'll try to get the wife to drop them at the post office for me. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rudedog

buzz sawyer said:


> Thanks - Don't have a Zip, do you still have yours?


No. I traded it.


----------



## fearofpavement

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone need this 025? It is locked up (have not looked to see why) but has usable parts on it. What you see is what you get.
> 
> View attachment 467820
> View attachment 467821


I would turn that into something if it's still available.


----------



## LowVolt

Guido Salvage said:


> I rented out the house I used to live in and had the last load of stuff from there stacked in a bay of my garage at my new house. As I was sorting through it I found the box and opened it up and discovered the saw. I do not recall buying it nor do I recall who sold it to me.



You might have CAD if.......


----------



## atpchas

These will help "ring" in the holidays....
I offer two pair of Caber rings, 42mm x 1.2mm. They should fit an early 025. The later 025s and MS250s have a 42.5mm piston. Check your measurements to be sure they'll fit in your refresh/rebuild. I believe these also fit the FS450 trimmer and Solo 645.
These are really thanks to Definitive Dave - it's a long story. Suffice it to say DD stands behind his products 100%.


----------



## Jon1212

I came home tonight to find two boxes waiting for me........hmmm? 




Thank you very much @Rudedog for the extremely generous gift.


----------



## idiotwithasaw

I might be Interested in the 025. Now I need to go through my pile and see what I can part with.


Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone need this 025? It is locked up (have not looked to see why) but has usable parts on it. What you see is what you get.
> 
> View attachment 467820
> View attachment 467821


----------



## Jacob J.

LowVolt said:


> You might have CAD if.......



I still have two saws in boxes that I bought years ago and have never opened or looked at. One is an Echo 610. Both came from reputable members here so I guess I never worried about it. I think it's ridiculous that I'd do that though.


----------



## Rudedog

Jon1212 said:


> I came home tonight to find two boxes waiting for me........hmmm?
> 
> View attachment 467884
> 
> 
> Thank you very much @Rudedog for the extremely generous gift.


Who in Utah couldn't use a couple of boat anchors? Hope they go well for you.


----------



## Jon1212

Rudedog said:


> Who in Utah couldn't use a couple of boat anchors? Hope they go well for you.



Umm.......boat anchors?

You sent me two wonderful examples of old school American magnesium........not Stihls.


----------



## Four Paws

Rudedog said:


> Who in Utah couldn't use a couple of boat anchors? Hope they go well for you.


 
The lake is so great and salty these may be buoyant?



Jon1212 said:


> Umm.......boat anchors?
> 
> You sent me two wonderful examples of old school American magnesium.


 
A double ended bar with those two powerheads mounted would be quite the milling set-up...ample oiling capabilities!


----------



## Milkman31

Jon1212 said:


> I came home tonight to find two boxes waiting for me........hmmm?
> 
> View attachment 467884
> 
> 
> Thank you very much @Rudedog for the extremely generous gift.


Those are sweet!! The super xl925 must be rare around my parts but a nice example is on my list of saws to find!


----------



## Marshy

Anyone want a high maintenance dog for Xmas? Shes a weimaraner about 5 years old now and a pain in the ass. She's a great alarm clock that will wake you up every 4-5.5 hours in case you need to go stoke your smoke dragon. She runs on high grade RX dog food and has more energy than a nuclear reactor, well trained and good with kids, just a pain in the ass some times.


----------



## wde_1978

Marshy said:


> Anyone want a high maintenance dog for Xmas? Shes a weimaraner about 5 years old now and a pain in the ass. She's a great alarm clock that will wake you up every 4-5.5 hours in case you need to go stoke your smoke dragon. She runs on high grade RX dog food and has more energy than a nuclear reactor, well trained and good with kids, just a pain in the ass some times.


Endure her another 5-10 years and she'll calm down - may stay a pain in the ass though!


----------



## jetmd

Wow, great gift Marshy.......but I will stick with my Akita dogs.
You covering shipping?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jacob J. said:


> I still have two saws in boxes that I bought years ago and have never opened or looked at. One is an Echo 610. Both came from reputable members here so I guess I never worried about it. I think it's ridiculous that I'd do that though.



You to eh, and only two?


----------



## Marshy

jetmd said:


> View attachment 467921
> Wow, great gift Marshy.......but I will stick with my Akita dogs.
> You covering shipping?


Shipping is not included but trasnferal of remaining medical expenses is.


----------



## lone wolf

Marshy said:


> Anyone want a high maintenance dog for Xmas? Shes a weimaraner about 5 years old now and a pain in the ass. She's a great alarm clock that will wake you up every 4-5.5 hours in case you need to go stoke your smoke dragon. She runs on high grade RX dog food and has more energy than a nuclear reactor, well trained and good with kids, just a pain in the ass some times.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas. Its my Friday!!!


----------



## skippysphins

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas. Its my feiday!!!


That means 2 great days


----------



## Rudedog

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas. Its my feiday!!!


I checked the Urban Dictionary and I believe you have coined a new word/phrase.


----------



## skippysphins

Rudedog said:


> I checked the Urban Dictionary and I believe you have coined a new word/phrase.


I thought it was a typo and meant Friday


----------



## Rudedog

skippysphins said:


> I thought it was a typo and meant Friday


You must be the Hasidic I went to school with as a kid and ruined Santa Claus for me.


----------



## skippysphins

Rudedog said:


> You must be the Hasidic I went to school with as a kid and ruined Santa Claus for me.


I apologize buddy


----------



## Jon1212

Rudedog said:


> You must be the Hasidic I went to school with as a kid and ruined Santa Claus for me.


 
That doesn't sound "Kosher".

Though it is still better than what the Palestinian kid would say to me at school.


----------



## Definitive Dave

I think all the prior items have been claimed from my offerings.
I have everything shipped out except a few items, I am getting there.
next up something for all the ugly 044/046 out there 
batter and bruised assortment





super scrench pouch




some kinda shirt thing in choice of green or grey in Large, 2XL or 3XL only




Merry Christmas to all and I need a nap most days
Dave


----------



## Rudedog

That Triple C shirt is awesome. Thanks Dave. I'll get my wife to model it later today.


----------



## svk

Marshy said:


> Anyone want a high maintenance dog for Xmas? Shes a weimaraner about 5 years old now and a pain in the ass. She's a great alarm clock that will wake you up every 4-5.5 hours in case you need to go stoke your smoke dragon. She runs on high grade RX dog food and has more energy than a nuclear reactor, well trained and good with kids, just a pain in the ass some times.


We had a golden retriever that was hell on wheels until age 8 and then became the best dog you could ask for.


----------



## Marshy

She's well mannered. It just burns my ass when I let her out at midnight and she's wining and barking at 5 when my alarm is set for 5:30! Hell, it could be set for 5 and she'll wake me 10 of 5. Sick sense.


----------



## svk

"More energy than a nuclear reactor" That's pretty fitting LOL.

A friend of a friend had a yellow lab bred from field trial dogs. In the evenings the darn dog would pace continuously until you put him in his kennel. It was actually annoying to sit there and try to have a beer with him because the dog was right there but not like a normal dog that just wants to be petted.


----------



## o8f150

I was going to have this buried with me when I croak,, but might as well find a new home for this so it can be admred for many years,,, it took a long long time to save up this much,, it is toe nail lint and belly button lint all in 1 quart containers,,, the ride is on me even internationally


----------



## Rudedog

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## MontanaTed

Marshy said:


> She's well mannered. It just burns my ass when I let her out at midnight and she's wining and barking at 5 when my alarm is set for 5:30! Hell, it could be set for 5 and she'll wake me 10 of 5. Sick sense.


She's just looking out for you, doesn't want you to miss life....


----------



## Moparmyway

Rudedog said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a ton.


Fixed


----------



## Homelite410

At least he didn't post a snackie....


----------



## redfin

Heres your chance to own 2 cubes of reed valve fury. This one came to me this week and po said if it aint the fuel line keep it. Well it aint the fuel line. Cylinder and piston is scored and I would take a good look at the bearings.


----------



## David Young

I believe I have a p and c for it if someones takes it. The saw to be clear.

shipping would be on the new owner.

David




redfin said:


> Heres your chance to own 2 cubes of reed valve fury. This one came to me this week and po said if it aint the fuel line keep it. Well it aint the fuel line. Cylinder and piston is scored and I would take a good look at the bearings. View attachment 467996


----------



## Philbert

*Philbert's Tethered Scrench Gift Set*
(colors may vary from photo)




_Includes:_
- 13 mm X 19 mm (1/2" X 3/4") tethered scrench and carabiner;
- attachable, genuine STIHL carb adjustment screwdriver;
- Oregon chain gauge/pitch tool, with detailed use instructions; and
- fine grade, virgin dryer lint.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/handy-belt-mod-for-carrying-a-scrench.263271/ (Post #7)

Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
Happy Holidays!

Philbert


----------



## David Young

philbert where do you get the oregon gauge thingy?

David


----------



## Philbert

David Young said:


> philbert where do you get the oregon gauge thingy?


Oregon 556418

Available from most Oregon dealers and many on-line sites. *Seen them listed anywhere from under a dollar to over $6 each!?!
http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/service/video_556418_BarChainMeasuringTool.htm

Another good choice is the Granberg Pitch N Gauge tool:
http://granberg.com/product/pitch-n-gauge



They are both good if you have a mess of chains to sort, or if you occasionally pick up a loop that is an unfamiliar brand.

Philbert


----------



## Definitive Dave

o8f150 said:


> I was going to have this buried with me when I croak,, but might as well find a new home for this so it can be admred for many years,,, it took a long long time to save up this much,, it is toe nail lint and belly button lint all in 1 quart containers,,, the ride is on me even internationally
> View attachment 467968


JUST WOW...........


----------



## o8f150

Homelite410 said:


> At least he didn't post a snackie....


not yet


----------



## blsnelling

Definitive Dave said:


> I think all the prior items have been claimed from my offerings.
> I have everything shipped out except a few items, I am getting there.
> next up something for all the ugly 044/046 out there
> batter and bruised assortment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super scrench pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some kinda shirt thing in choice of green or grey in Large, 2XL or 3XL only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and I need a nap most days
> Dave


I would be proud to wear one of those green shirts in a Large. I'll cover shipping too. Send me your PayPal addy.


----------



## Definitive Dave

I got you Brad, on the way tomorrow
DD


----------



## blsnelling

Definitive Dave said:


> I got you Brad, on the way tomorrow
> DD


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Jon1212

@Definitive Dave you have achieved an all new high(surprising for a midget) in the art of "Sneak Gifting". 

Just remember, two can play at this game.

Thansk!


----------



## jughead500

Got me one of them there ccc shirts a few days ago.havent tried it on yet but looks comfy.i' m gonna use it to wean myself off of 16 years of work shirt use.
Thank you Dave!


----------



## Jon1212

blsnelling said:


> I would be proud to wear one of those green shirts in a Large. I'll cover shipping too. Send me your PayPal addy.



Uh.......Brad, didn't you just gift a gun belt that didn't fit you because the 34" waist size was too small?

No shame in a XXL.


----------



## jughead500

Jon1212 said:


> @Definitive Dave you have achieved an all new high(surprising for a midget) in the art of "Sneak Gifting".
> 
> Just remember, two can play at this game.
> 
> Thansk!


actually 3.


----------



## J.Walker

I have a two pc. top cover to offer. Has all the clips and screws but no air filter.






.


----------



## JonCraig

redfin said:


> Heres your chance to own 2 cubes of reed valve fury.



Hey Red, what's that make/model in non-craftsman speak?


----------



## Jon1212

JonCraig said:


> Hey Red, what's that make/model in non-craftsman speak?


Poulan 2000


----------



## hunter72

McCulloch 510 and FR2.1 . the 510 runs but missing brake handle and needs carb rebuilt. The FR2.1 runs but chain needs sharpening. you pay shipping lower 48
take your pick.


----------



## Rudedog

Definitive Dave said:


> I got you Brad, on the way tomorrow
> DD


They are pretty sweet. Show'in off all my Christmas bling.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jon1212 said:


> @Definitive Dave you have achieved an all new high(surprising for a midget) in the art of "Sneak Gifting".
> 
> Just remember, two can play at this game.
> 
> Thansk!


hey Jon that piston is not from me, it is courtesy of your secret admirer, Santa says Hey Now!!


----------



## blsnelling

@SquareFile , thanks for the P-8 rim. It showed up yesterday.


----------



## SteveSS

Jon1212 said:


> Though it is still better than what the Palestinian kid would say to me at school.



I'll bite. What did the Palestinian kid say to you at school?


----------



## skippysphins

J.Walker said:


> I have a two pc. top cover to offer. Has all the clips and screws but no air filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Merry Christmas jack


----------



## Duane(Pa)

blsnelling said:


> @SquareFile , thanks for the P-8 rim. It showed up yesterday.


Let us know the stopwatch verdict. I never seem to have time to "prove" anything. Always end up spewing chips on the ground at random rates and scratching my head


----------



## nstueve

Was it just my imagination or did someone have a 075/6 Stihl muffler to give on here??? If so who?


----------



## nstueve

Cylinder is scored, crank rolls smooth, tank and muffler look good, ign condition unknown. Just looking for postage and a new home.


----------



## nstueve

I'm sure someone needs a new bar... Cover shipping and it's yours.











The above two items go to the first person that PM's me! This thread goes to fast for me to read through 6 pages to find out who claimed it.


----------



## procarbine2k1

blsnelling said:


> I would be proud to wear one of those green shirts in a Large. I'll cover shipping too. Send me your PayPal addy.



A large? A bit optimistic are we?






Hahahahaha kidding


----------



## J.Walker

That 262xp top cover is spoken for.





.


----------



## procarbine2k1

Stumpbroke Saws decal. This thing is pretty big, I did this for stump right before he got out of saws and never got it sent out.
I'm a humble cat, but this decal reaks of badassery. All I ask is that you 1) have a saw done by stumpy and 2) have gifted in this thread or will in the near future.


----------



## Rudedog

Great Gift.


----------



## SquareFile

procarbine2k1 said:


> A large? A bit optimistic are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha kidding


Coming from a guy that's a Big Mac away from a 2xl.  .......fat azz.


----------



## nstueve

procarbine2k1 said:


> Stumpbroke Saws decal. This thing is pretty big, I did this for stump right before he got out of saws and never got it sent out.
> I'm a humble cat, but this decal reaks of badassery. All I ask is that you 1) have a saw done by stumpy and 2) have gifted in this thread or will in the near future.View attachment 468075


I thought stumpy was out of the saw game a long time ago???


----------



## procarbine2k1

SquareFile said:


> Coming from a guy that's a Big Mac away from a 2xl.  .......fat azz.


You homo. I knew you were going to come in here and hurt muh fillings.


----------



## procarbine2k1

nstueve said:


> I thought stumpy was out of the saw game a long time ago???



That is correct. This decal is vintage lol.


----------



## David Young

J.Walker said:


> That 262xp top cover is spoken for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


May I ask who? Nice cover great gift btw


----------



## Stihl 041S

I want to thank banjobart. The Puller got here. 
My brother was bummed. 
He used to play banjo. 
Lol


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

blsnelling said:


> P-8 rim. It showed up yesterday.



Brad send in a chain for the chain build off and we will see how well your chain stacks up. 

We are doing race and work chains in picco 3/8LP square or round.  8x8 pine cants. Some goooood looking chains already coming in. 

Going to try and run them all when off for Christmas vacation with video. So dont be scared.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

SquareFile said:


> Coming from a guy that's a Big Mac away from a 2xl.  .......fat azz.



Make that a Baconator and 2XL will be on before you know it. = Yep I'm already a fatazz = XXL


----------



## SteveSS

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Make that a Baconator and 2XL will be on before you know it. = Yep I'm already a fatazz = XXL


Mmmmmmmm, Baconator.


----------



## Philbert

Dibbs on the Baconator!

Philbert


----------



## procarbine2k1

Baconator is the best burger I've had at a fast food joint. No lie, worth being fat for one of those lol.


----------



## dall

i still have the oregon bar with chain in plastic container new shipping on me for whoever can use it and get it out of my building


----------



## dall

nothing wrong with big macs or quarter pounders i eat 3 at a time plus fries


----------



## Duane(Pa)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Brad send in a chain for the chain build off and we will see how well your chain stacks up.
> 
> We are doing race and work chains in picco 3/8LP square or round.  8x8 pine cants. Some goooood looking chains already coming in.
> 
> Going to try and run them all when off for Christmas vacation with video. So dont be scared.


Is there a link to a thread with all this cool stuff?


----------



## Whiskers

nstueve said:


> Was it just my imagination or did someone have a 075/6 Stihl muffler to give on here??? If so who?



I had one that was claimed, it's got a new home in Oregon.


----------



## dall

@Jon1212 can you please give some info on the bar and chain i have up for grabs i know nothing about it


----------



## MontanaTed

blsnelling said:


> I would be proud to wear one of those green shirts in a Large. I'll cover shipping too. Send me your PayPal addy.


How did I miss this again.... lol


----------



## Mark71GTX

There are three of these in the bag. I believe that they fit Stihl hedge trimmers HS242 and 246. If anyone needs them, they are yours!


----------



## J.Walker

skippysphins said:


> Merry Christmas jack



Merry Christmas to you to Chris.


----------



## J.Walker

David Young said:


> May I ask who? Nice cover great gift btw



Yes you may.

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Jon1212

dall said:


> @Jon1212 can you please give some info on the bar and chain i have up for grabs i know nothing about it


Well, it's an Oregon A061, and since it is a 14" bar, but takes a 53dl loop it's 3/8 low profile. The packaging shows a pretty good list of the Homelite "consumer" Saws that can use this bar, and chain combo.


----------



## dall

thank you jon i figuired if anyone would know you would


----------



## Philbert

Jon1212 said:


> Well, it's an Oregon A061, and since it is a 14" bar, but takes a 53dl loop it's 3/8 low profile. The packaging shows a pretty good list of the Homelite "consumer" Saws that can use this bar, and chain combo.



Because it says 'S56', and 'low-kickback chain/bar' on the back, we can also assume/confirm that it is 3/8 low profile, .050 gauge, low-kickback, Type 91 chain. Looks like 91VG in the picture.

Philbert


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

procarbine2k1 said:


> Baconator is the best burger I've had at a fast food joint. No lie, worth being fat for one of those lol.




Jeff, you need to try http://www.fiveguys.com/ best dang fast food burgers I ever had.


----------



## Philbert

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Jeff, you need to try http://www.fiveguys.com/ best dang fast food burgers I ever had.


SmashBurger is also a good chain for burgers.

Philbert


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Philbert said:


> SmashBurger is also a good chain for burgers.
> 
> Philbert



Haven't seen that one yet. But it will go on the to try list.


----------



## dall

yes i like 5 guys had a couple in seattle we dont have those here though i guess we stuck in the 80s


----------



## SteveSS

Five Guys > Smash Burger. I don't care for Smash Burgers fries.


----------



## PA Dan

SteveSS said:


> Five Guys > Smash Burger. I don't care for Smash Burgers fries.


I agree!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

5 Guys fries are the business... If you get them crispy. They'll call out "special instructions, 2 times on the fries", but actually 3x's is just about right!  the guys at my local one know what's up. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage

The 025 has been claimed, sorry for the late response.


----------



## Derf

ILikesEmGreen said:


> 5 Guys fries are the business... If you get them crispy. They'll call out "special instructions, 2 times on the fries", but actually 3x's is just about right!  the guys at my local one know what's up.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



I get my 5guys fries "cajun style"... It's like a garlic chili powder


----------



## Definitive Dave

Five Guys have perfect fries for me Smash Burger has great fries if you eat them there, if you get take out they are cold in 5 minutes flat, used to love Fudruckers too but they are long gone around here
damn it ya all are making this fat guy hungry


----------



## dall

its been 2 years since had a 5 guys burger had to eat 2 they was small


----------



## Guido Salvage

Mammoth Burger at Satterwhite's Restaurant in Manakin, Va.


----------



## Jon1212

The Squeeze Inn in Sacramento, CA.

Best burger ever........

I was friends with the original owners.

Food Network _'Diners, Drive Inns, and Dives'_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...NTkP77amFoJIFETpg&sig2=X9PfLOs4PCPGpAN1t4o_Ww


----------



## SquareFile

Definitive Dave said:


> Five Guys have perfect fries for me Smash Burger has great fries if you eat them there, if you get take out they are cold in 5 minutes flat, used to love Fudruckers too but they are long gone around here
> damn it ya all are making this fat guy hungry


Hooray tilted kilt


----------



## Coldiron

Found a 272xp jug in my box of parts. Has some transfer and may have scoring not to sure, didn't have time to really look. First one to PM me with address gets it.


----------



## SteveSS

ILikesEmGreen said:


> 5 Guys fries are the business... If you get them crispy. They'll call out "special instructions, 2 times on the fries", but actually 3x's is just about right!  the guys at my local one know what's up.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Preach!! If they don't crunch, they ain't been in the oil long enough.


----------



## Jon1212

Coldiron said:


> Found a 272xp jug in my box of parts. Has some transfer and may have scoring not to sure, didn't have time to really look. First one to PM me with address gets it.



'Sup? David.


----------



## MontanaTed

I'm hungry...


----------



## Milkman31

MontanaTed said:


> I'm hungry...


I like pie!!


----------



## svk

My favorites include 5 Guys, Any of the melts from Whataburger, and the garlic burger from Steak and Shake. Culvers is pretty good too.


----------



## Coldiron

Jon1212 said:


> 'Sup? David.


Just trying to take advantage of the nice 40+ weather we have been having. Ground a stump yesterday, Have one more to do and then done for the season. Now Hauling peas for my brother in law through the winter. Was able to pick up what I think is either a TS510 or a TS760 today will have to look at it closer on Thursday when I get time. Its missing a couple cosmetic pieces but for $100 I figured I could afford to buy a couple parts. How's Life been treating you?


----------



## glock37

Marshy said:


> Anyone want a high maintenance dog for Xmas? Shes a weimaraner about 5 years old now and a pain in the ass. She's a great alarm clock that will wake you up every 4-5.5 hours in case you need to go stoke your smoke dragon. She runs on high grade RX dog food and has more energy than a nuclear reactor, well trained and good with kids, just a pain in the ass some times.



No wife give away here guys I know the temptation is there but hold on too her she may come in handy for something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dall

glock37 said:


> No wife give away here guys I know the temptation is there but hold on too her she may come in handy for something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




when you find out let us know i dont have one anymore and i am happier


----------



## rupedoggy

Jon1212 said:


> The Squeeze Inn in Sacramento, CA.
> 
> Best burger ever........
> 
> I was friends with the original owners.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...NTkP77amFoJIFETpg&sig2=X9PfLOs4PCPGpAN1t4o_Ww


Now you are talking good burger!


----------



## bigbadbob

Coldiron said:


> Found a 272xp jug in my box of parts. Has some transfer and may have scoring not to sure, didn't have time to really look. First one to PM me with address gets it.


PM sent


----------



## Philbert

*Jonsered Gift Set
*



Foam can cozy and TSC hat.

Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.

_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*
_
First preference is for someone who runs a Jonsered, with or without an 's' (wherever you got it from).

Happy Holidays!

Philbert


----------



## mycamaro_68

I want to send out a big thank you to @Jon1212. My bars showed up today! I also want to keep the gift giving spirit going. I haven't been in the game long enough to have a bunch of awesome stuff laying around but I do have a few things that I probably won't need anytime soon. 

First off is a Stihl 3003 mount 20" 3/8 .050. It is in good usable shape but could probably use a quick dress up. CLAIMED



Next is a large mount Husky 24" .058 hard nose. It is new but does have some shelf wear. CLAIMED



Next is an air filter I am pretty sure it is for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610/650 or equivalent. CLAIMED



Last is an inner bar plate for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610/650. It is used but in good shape. CLAIMED



PM me if you need any of these and I will cover shipping. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jon1212

rupedoggy said:


> Now you are talking good burger!



Mike,

The old orange house was classic, and Ken and Ruth Nobblett are some of the nicest people I've met in my life.
Rumor has it that they opened up the Squeeze Inn Too somewhere in Missouri.


----------



## Jon1212

mycamaro_68 said:


> I want to send out a big thank you to @Jon1212. My bars showed up today! I also want to keep the gift giving spirit going. I haven't been in the game long enough to have a bunch of awesome stuff laying around but I do have a few things that I probably won't need anytime soon.
> 
> First off is a Stihl 3003 mount 20" 3/8 .050. It is in good usable shape but could probably use a quick dress up.
> View attachment 468200
> 
> 
> Next is a large mount Husky 24" .058 hard nose. It is new but does have some shelf wear.
> View attachment 468201
> 
> 
> Next is an air filter I am pretty sure it is for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610/650 or equivalent.
> View attachment 468202
> 
> 
> Last is an inner bar plate for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610/650. It is used but in good shape.
> View attachment 468204
> 
> 
> PM me if you need any of these and I will cover shipping.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Ryan,

Good to know the bars made it there safely.

If nobody else claims the 610 parts by tomorrow, let me know. I have a saw from @mels that I am rehabbing.


----------



## skippysphins

Philbert said:


> Oregon 556418
> 
> Available from most Oregon dealers and many on-line sites. *Seen them listed anywhere from under a dollar to over $6 each!?!
> http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/service/video_556418_BarChainMeasuringTool.htm
> 
> Another good choice is the Granberg Pitch N Gauge tool:
> http://granberg.com/product/pitch-n-gauge
> View attachment 468022
> 
> 
> They are both good if you have a mess of chains to sort, or if you occasionally pick up a loop that is an unfamiliar brand.
> 
> Philbert


Where can you get this one ? Ty


----------



## mycamaro_68

Jon1212 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Good to know the bars made it there safely.
> 
> If nobody else claims the 610 parts by tomorrow, let me know. I have a saw from @mels that I am rehabbing.



No problem Jon.


----------



## Homelite410

Dave has those pitch tools.


----------



## alabamatriker

Mycamaro_68 I would like to have the 24 " Husky bar. Pm me with the shiping cost. Thanks!!


----------



## Rudedog

Jon1212 said:


> Food Network _'Diners, Drive Inns, and Dives'_
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...NTkP77amFoJIFETpg&sig2=X9PfLOs4PCPGpAN1t4o_Ww



That DDD is the only app on my IPhone I've ever paid for. It's paid me back in spades.


----------



## RipRap

Guido Salvage said:


> Mammoth Burger at Satterwhite's Restaurant in Manakin, Va.


 
Hey Guido, Satterwhite's!!!!!! I haven't been there in a real long time! I use to stop in there often back in the 70's, 80's. Good food and country music. I have friends in Manakin, Oilville, Columbia and Gold Hill.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Bagger Dave's has good burgers.....and cold beer.


----------



## Homelite410

And burgers, Google the Adam Emenecker challenge! Born here in Iowa, 5000 calories of goodness!


----------



## dall

i would try that


----------



## Rudedog

Homelite410 said:


> And burgers, Google the Adam Emenecker challenge! Born here in Iowa, 5000 calories of goodness!



I thought you guys only had corn dogs?


----------



## mycamaro_68

alabamatriker said:


> Mycamaro_68 I would like to have the 24 " Husky bar. Pm me with the shiping cost. Thanks!!


 
Sorry bud the Husky bar had been claimed already. Merry Christmas


----------



## mycamaro_68

mycamaro_68 said:


> I want to send out a big thank you to @Jon1212. My bars showed up today! I also want to keep the gift giving spirit going. I haven't been in the game long enough to have a bunch of awesome stuff laying around but I do have a few things that I probably won't need anytime soon.
> 
> First off is a Stihl 3003 mount 20" 3/8 .050. It is in good usable shape but could probably use a quick dress up. CLAIMED
> View attachment 468200
> 
> 
> Next is a large mount Husky 24" .058 hard nose. It is new but does have some shelf wear. CLAIMED
> View attachment 468201
> 
> 
> Next is an air filter I am pretty sure it is for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610/650 or equivalent. CLAIMED
> View attachment 468202
> 
> 
> Last is an inner bar plate for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610/650. It is used but in good shape. CLAIMED
> View attachment 468204
> 
> 
> PM me if you need any of these and I will cover shipping.
> 
> Merry Christmas!




Everything has been claimed! Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## procarbine2k1

I'll try to get the stihl decal and nos 084 filter cover out in the next day or two. Using usps to keep cost down..but not gonna lie-I despise em'.

Stumpbroke saws decal still on the table.


----------



## rupedoggy

Homelite410 said:


> And burgers, Google the Adam Emenecker challenge! Born here in Iowa, 5000 calories of goodness!


I thought those Iowa farm boys got big on bales of hay but now see I was mistaken!


----------



## Guido Salvage

RipRap said:


> Hey Guido, Satterwhite's!!!!!! I haven't been there in a real long time! I use to stop in there often back in the 70's, 80's. Good food and country music. I have friends in Manakin, Oilville, Columbia and Gold Hill.



Rt 250 is now 4 lanes to Satterwhites. Come up to Field Day of the Past next September and you could swing by and grab one.

Would love to get back to VA and do a run on the Rip Rap and Wildcat Ridge Trails.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

SteveSS said:


> Five Guys > Smash Burger. I don't care for Smash Burgers fries.



Be liking the 5guys fries here.


----------



## svk

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Be liking the 5guys fries here.


With vinegar.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

svk said:


> With vinegar.




Now not to make this sound wrong. Thats how my wife likes her fries with vinegar. My son likes his Cajun style. Me plain crunchy with Heinz ketchup.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I love me some of those fries with Heinz jalapeño ketchup.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

KenJax Tree said:


> I love me some of those fries with Heinz jalapeño ketchup.



Like the mustard like that. Never tried the ketchup.


----------



## nstueve

rupedoggy said:


> I thought those Iowa farm boys got big on bales of hay but now see I was mistaken!


We just need the extra calories since we do 3x more physical labor than most... Or maybe it's just b/c it tastes good. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Vic Hyman

Arby's curly fries with their Horsey Sauce...


----------



## sld961

Check out Denny's Beer Barrel Pub in Clearfield, PA. Up to a 50lb burger. I tried the 3 pounder, but only made it half way. If you eat it, it's free (for certain sizes).

http://www.dennysbeerbarrelpub.com/burger-challenges#


----------



## svk

Sriracha ketchup is quite good too.


----------



## J.Walker

Now I just want to give something away.

Needs some work by Treemonkey.
.




.


----------



## tpope

Sweet carb!


----------



## skippysphins

J.Walker said:


> Now I just want to give something away.
> 
> Needs some work by Treemonkey.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jack that is a very nice gift . for a hopped up 346!


----------



## Four Paws

J.Walker said:


> Now I just want to give something away.
> 
> Needs some work by Treemonkey.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very nice picture quality!


What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## J.Walker

skippysphins said:


> Jack that is a very nice gift . for a hopped up 346!



Yes but I think this carb came off my first 357xp.

.


----------



## troylee

If this would be an upgrade for the benefit saw, I would like to claim the carb


----------



## skippysphins

Yes that was oem for a early 357 xp


----------



## Philbert

Thanks Dave!




Philbert


----------



## J.Walker

Four Paws said:


> Very nice picture quality!
> 
> 
> What camera and lens are you using?



This shot was with a Nikon D60 with a 18-55 lens.
Some thing close up I like those point and shoots.





.


----------



## Rudedog

J.Walker said:


> Now I just want to give something away.
> 
> Needs some work by Treemonkey.
> .
> 
> 
> .


He is the man.


----------



## J.Walker

Maybe we should get thinking about Bacon!





.


----------



## aswan

Your only 20 minutes away from me, I can smell the bacon


----------



## Rudedog

aswan said:


> Your only 20 minutes away from me, I can smell the bacon


20 minute force march or as the A6 flies?


----------



## Jason Smoot

Thanks Dave for the awesome shirt even though my wife has already claimed it cause she thinks its sooooo soft. She would kill me for posting this but it does fit her rather well.


----------



## Vic Hyman

J.Walker said:


> Maybe we should get thinking about Bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will call dibs on that bacon! Lol


----------



## JonCraig

@Definitive Dave 

Thanks, Dave. My wife says she can spot me from miles away now! ;-)


----------



## USMC615

Rudedog said:


> 20 minute force march or as the A6 flies?


...like the A-6 mention. Nothing like the Intruders and Prowlers.


----------



## USMC615

Homelite410 said:


> And burgers, Google the Adam Emenecker challenge! Born here in Iowa, 5000 calories of goodness!


I'd give those groceries a run for their money...I guarantee it.


----------



## Rudedog

USMC615 said:


> I'd give those groceries a run for their money...I gurantee it.


I might be able to if I was gett'in my drink on.


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jason Smoot said:


> Thanks Dave for the awesome shirt even though my wife has already claimed it cause she thinks its sooooo soft. She would kill me for posting this but it does fit her rather well.


My wife stole my Mastermind sweatshirt and Miller Mod Saws sweatshirt before I ever got to even try them on 
Same thing "oh this is nice and soft and warm I think I will keep it". What can a man do? 
Dave


----------



## glock37

Take it off her let her go without 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudedog

Definitive Dave said:


> My wife stole my Mastermind sweatshirt and Miller Mod Saws sweatshirt before I ever got to even try them on
> Same thing "oh this is nice and soft and warm I think I will keep it". What can a man do?
> Dave


The Mastermind shirts were top quality and a great design.


----------



## MnSam

MnSam said:


> Almost complete Farmertec kit for 026, minus the fuel line.



The 026 kit is *claimed*, 16" b/c is *claimed*. I also have this:

Carlton 375 - 7T rim sprockets, 2 available. New.





A MS440 muffler cover. Used.





A Stihl clutch drum assy. Non OEM. For 044/440, 046/460, 361, 362, 441. New. *claimed*





I'm not adverse to sending more than one of these items to the same address, state your case via PM.


----------



## MnSam

FYI my post office hours do not coincide with mine very well. You may have to wait a bit for your item(s) but it will get there. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Jason Smoot

Definitive Dave said:


> My wife stole my Mastermind sweatshirt and Miller Mod Saws sweatshirt before I ever got to even try them on
> Same thing "oh this is nice and soft and warm I think I will keep it". What can a man do?
> Dave


Happy wife happy life.


----------



## Homelite410

Jason Smoot said:


> Happy wife happy life.


Jeff Allen great comedian!


----------



## redfin

J.Walker said:


> Maybe we should get thinking about Bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cast iron, an open fire and bacon. Nirvana.


----------



## Rudedog

I could use the Stihl clutch drum assy. Non OEM. For 440/460,. New. But I have already been the benefactor of a gift so please let this ride for someone who hasn't had an opportunity.


----------



## TRTermite

jmssaws said:


> Easy fellas I'm joking


You Got My attention MEBBe you should help everyone get their ducks in a row.


----------



## TRTermite

dall said:


> jason may i ask where you get those at id like to order a couple


Put me on the reply list I think I will get accustomed to using these and would like access to a good market. 
Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Mark71GTX

Walbro carb off of a MS 310 I parted out a while back. I am sure it could use a kit since it has been on a shelf for well over a year. I have some other surrounding parts such as rubber intake boot, and the sleeve with that funky vent thing on it if you need those as well. Just state what you need and have yourself a merry Christmas!


----------



## Philbert

* Woodworking Books
*
1. Ingenious Shop Aids & Jigs - Graham McCulloch (1993) - general, all-around, woodworking shop book
2. Making Mechanical Marvels in Wood - Raymond Levy (1991)
3. The Art of Woodworking: Cabinetmaking - Time-Life Books (1992)
4. More Proven Shop Tips - Fine WoodWorking (1990)
5. The Woodworker's Manual - Gosta Vass (1987) - basic tool selection and use, plus project plans

*




*

Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_ 
Happy Holidays!

Philbert

*EDIT: Books going to jerrycmorrow*


----------



## Jason Smoot

TRTermite said:


> Put me on the reply list I think I will get accustomed to using these and would like access to a good market.
> Merry Christmas!!!!


They can be ordered on ebay. I get mine from work cause we use them


----------



## J.Walker

The Walbro HDA 199 carbs have been claimed.

I had two 


.


----------



## TRTermite

Jason Smoot said:


> They can be ordered on ebay. I get mine from work cause we use them


Was not thinking right Thanks..


----------



## TRTermite

troylee said:


> Anybody giving away used II stoke oil?


Wood used 2/stroke oil still have any strokes left???


----------



## TRTermite

racerjohnbf said:


> I've been following this thread from the beginning and I haven't claimed anything even though there is a lot of cool stuff being given away. And I won't because I don't really have anything to give away and I will slowly save and buy the parts to get my projects going. What I do want to do is give my THANKS to all of the generous people on here that share their knowledge all year long. I have learned so much about saws on this site and that knowledge cannot be bought, but is given away free here all the time.
> 
> Thank you and Merry Christmas,
> 
> John


DITTO


----------



## TRTermite

Homelite410 said:


> here was my today project! I'm getting faster.....


Now you can't use that bar.. It is too "Precious" to get dirty
VERY NICE


----------



## TRTermite

wde_1978 said:


> What does a "scrench pouch/t-shirt wonder kit" look like?
> 
> Just asking out of curiosity as I wouldn't know what to imagine under that term!


The Description/statement does Favor a turned eye that still wants to take a Peek.


----------



## TRTermite

Marshy said:


> View attachment 467114


"Chuckle"


----------



## TRTermite

MGoBlue said:


> I have some tiger maple, maybe some birds-eye and plenty of walnut laying around. I think I used all my quilted, but I'd imagine a knife scale wouldn't be large enough to really show its figure. More than willing to send a piece, just say the word.


The Burl found under a large walnut limb (or Oak) limb has a distinctive grain created while growing under compression. Experiment some but realize the handle can get as intense as the Blade.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

TRTermite said:


> Wood used 2/stroke oil still have any strokes left???


Possibly... As long as you had an efficient EGR on your saw. *clap* haha. First cat'd mufflers, then auto tune... Now this?!? 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue

TRTermite said:


> The Burl found under a large walnut limb (or Oak) limb has a distinctive grain created while growing under compression. Experiment some but realize the handle can get as intense as the Blade.


I was just hoping to donate wood for the giveaway knife... tight figure tiger would look better than quilted IMO.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Philbert said:


> * Woodworking Books
> *
> 1. Ingenious Shop Aids & Jigs - Graham McCulloch (1993) - general, all-around, woodworking shop book
> 2. Making Mechanical Marvels in Wood - Raymond Levy (1991)
> 3. The Art of Woodworking: Cabinetmaking - Time-Life Books (1992)
> 4. More Proven Shop Tips - Fine WoodWorking (1990)
> 5. The Woodworker's Manual - Gosta Vass (1987) - basic tool selection and use, plus project plans
> 
> *View attachment 468542
> View attachment 468546
> View attachment 468543
> View attachment 468545
> View attachment 468544
> *
> 
> Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
> _*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Philbert


 pm sent


----------



## mkinslow

Yeah sorry about that mgoblue remember what I said in our pms thou i just gotta figure it out. He tried guys. I had already pulled the trigger on some scales for it thou.


----------



## Marshy

Hey guys, I just wanted to shout out to @jetmd and say thank you for the file guide. I received it the other day and I can't wait to clean it up and put it to use. Thank you for your generosity and Merry Christmas.


----------



## 166

I have two of these Brand New in box Walbro WT-465A. These fit the Dolmar PS-540's and late model 109/111 models.


----------



## Adirondackstihl

Rudedog said:


> The Mastermind shirts were top quality and a great design.


That's cause I designed em


----------



## tpope

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's cause I designed em


Yeah right....


----------



## USMC615

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's cause I designed em


If they were 100% cotton and no polyester blend, you did good. I don't give a damn 'bout no polyester blend shirt...they cling to ya. I'm a XXL man, and I don't want nuthin draping me like another coat of skin when I'm sweating. I want cotton, keeps you a helluva lot cooler when the sweat hits.


----------



## Rudedog

The shirts themselves were very good quality. I'm very particular about that myself. Edit: The shirts are 90% cotton 10% poly Gildan and they feel pretty heavy like a 7 oz. weave.


----------



## tpope

Rudedog said:


> The shirts themselves were very good quality. I'm very particular about that myself.


Thanks!


----------



## nstueve

166 said:


> I have two of these Brand New in box Walbro WT-465A. These fit the Dolmar PS-540's and late model 109/111 models.
> 
> View attachment 468781
> 
> View attachment 468782
> 
> View attachment 468780
> 
> View attachment 468779
> 
> View attachment 468778


Dibbs, on 1...


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> *Philbert's Tethered Scrench Gift Set*


*Going to Bob95065!*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*New, Vintage Chain Loops*

McCulloch 'MINI 370' (fit any saw)
3/8" low profile pitch, 0.050 gauge, low-kickback

(1) 55 drive links
(4) 54 drive links
(3) 44 drive links




Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
Happy Holidays!

Philbert
*
EDIT: Going to JeremiahJohnson - just another chain lovin' fool . . .*


----------



## Jon1212

Rudedog said:


> The Mastermind shirts were top quality and a great design.



Interesting, and cool story from today about MMWS t-shirts.
I was wearing mine today when I stopped by my local Stihl Dealer(Provo, UT). The owner Ryan had his third neck surgery a couple of weeks ago, and I wanted to see how he was mending.....well we were visiting, and I noticed another customer had come in, and was just kind of lurking near us, we started heading back towards the Service counter, when this other guy looks at me, and asks "Are you Mastermind?"
Me: "No, I'm not Mastermind, but I do know him pretty well. How do you know who he is?"
Stranger: "Oh, I've spent hours online watching videos of the saws he has built. I sure would like to have him port one of my saws."
Me: "Really? Which models were you thinking of having done?"
Stranger: "My MS362, or my 562XP, all I run are Stihls, and Husqvarnas."

The conversation continued for another five to ten minutes about saws, and whatnot. I encouraged the guy to email Randy, and book a date for his saw at Cottle Lane.


----------



## MnSam

Jon1212 said:


> I encouraged the guy to email Randy, and book a date for his saw at Cottle Lane.



... and join AS?


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jon1212 said:


> book a date for his saw at Cottle Lane.



can we as a community agree to refer to it as Cuddle lane from now on, I mean really two guys in what he describes as a small shack 8 hours a day, "massaging" jugs and such 

Somebody asked me what the monkey with the gun was about the other day and I asked if they had ever seen pulp fiction and recommended that they see it - a little later I realized I might be associating the monkey 1911 picture with Jon Travolta for no real reason and I really have no idea what the logo is about


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

To the guys that claimed a couple of my items, I'll get those shipped out this weekend. Life got in my way this week and i didn't get around to it. My apologies. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Definitive Dave said:


> can we as a community agree to refer to it as Cuddle lane from now on, I mean really two guys in what he describes as a small shack 8 hours a day, "massaging" jugs and such.
> -snip-



Sounds like a scene from Chainsaw Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Rudedog

CrufflerJJ said:


> Sounds like a scene from Chainsaw Brokeback Mountain.


Till you show up. Then its "Deliverance".


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## CrufflerJJ

Hmmm...Deliverance. 

http://www.nworbcire.com/goofypics/Sign-trespassers-purty-mouth.jpg


----------



## mkinslow

Wow no one posted since 4:30 yesterday


----------



## TRTermite

mkinslow said:


> Wow no one posted since 4:30 yesterday


If You would have waited..........


----------



## Sparkysparks9

I will have some Time to go through my stash today.....happy Saturday mornin


----------



## TRTermite

Sparkysparks9 said:


> I will have some Time to go through my stash today.....happy Saturday mornin


STASH????
May take a day or TWO.
Decisions .,, Decisions
You will find things In That There STASH that you forgot you Had 
Then what do you keep>>>>>>>>
What can You Part with????Will watch for a reply next WEEK? 
CHUCKLE with experience.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Still have these Fiskars trimmers.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

I still have the brake handle for a 034/036 and the brand new 088 badge if anyone is interested 

I may need help with shipping costs on the brake handle.


----------



## Flat47

I can't come close to the quality of what others have offered, but I have a Husky 266 cylinder to gift. It has some transfer, but should clean up nicely. Please send me a pm.

Merry Christmas to you all. Thanks for being here and making Arboristsite awesome!


----------



## Jon1212

Flat47 said:


> *I can't come close to the quality of what others have offered, but I have a Husky 266 cylinder to gift.* It has some transfer, but should clean up nicely. Please send me a pm.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thanks for being here and making Arboristsite awesome!



Whatchu talkin' 'bout?

That's a heck of a nice item to "gift".....


----------



## mkinslow

Well here's y'all some more teasers. Now to get up the leather for the sheath.


----------



## Canadian farm boy

mkinslow said:


> View attachment 469436
> View attachment 469437
> Well here's y'all some more teasers. Now to get up the leather for the sheath.


That knife looks amazing!! Nice work.


----------



## mkinslow

Thank you very much sir. So far it's primarily a hobby that I enjoy very much. And that I'm getting better at also.


----------



## redtractor

Fat-bellied drop points are sexy!


----------



## mkinslow

Lol yes they are redtractor. I also like a modified drop point and have really started liking the spear points also


----------



## Definitive Dave

tis the season to be Jolly and have a dang cold 

Gifts for the evening:
Meteor Husqvarna 390 cylinder from the thread, needs transfer cleaned up, piston probably too mangled to reuse but only one ring is frozen  - CLAIMED and will voyage west to Oregon
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...is-meteor-390-top-end-big-pic-warning.289782/

Massive Farmertec Husqvarna-style case splitter - 4 pounds eat yer Wheaties. - CLAIMED by the esteemed gentleman from the forest up North
Uber-awesome, superhero power transmitting scrench pouch, may be used to pull trucks from ditches in a pinch. - CLAIMED headed to bluegrass country

Peace on Earth, good will towards men and a synthetic 40:1 mix for all!!
Dave


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Dibs on case splitter


----------



## backhoelover

dibs on the nib 044


----------



## Philbert

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Dibs on case splitter



Dang those go fast!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*MSA Safety Helmet with Face Screen and Hearing Muffs*
http://us.msasafety.com/Head-Protection/Industrial/Helmets/SmoothDome&reg;-Slotted-Cap/p/000060003000001000
http://us.msasafety.com/Face-Protec...d®-Accessory-System-Kits/p/000060007000001400

4-point, ratchet suspension; 23 NRR hearing muffs; tilt-up mesh face screen.
_*(Pay attention to the photos - it ain't coming assembled.)*_






Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
First preference is for someone who runs a chainsaw.

Happy Holidays!

Philbert

*EDIT: Going to svk!*


----------



## skippysphins

This thread is awesome


----------



## Flat47

Jon1212 said:


> Whatchu talkin' 'bout?
> 
> That's a heck of a nice item to "gift".....


Thanks, but it pales in comparison to a homemade knife or NOS bars, rebuild kits, tee shirts, scrench pouches and so on. The generousity here is amazing. And really, it's not just this thread. All year long folks are helping each other out.


----------



## huskihl

Flat47 said:


> Thanks, but it pales in comparison to a homemade knife or NOS bars, rebuild kits, tee shirts, scrench pouches and so on. The generousity here is amazing. And really, it's not just this thread. All year long folks are helping each other out.


I agree to disagree lol. I think a usable 266 jug is an amazing gift to recharge an old, dead, or currently running saw, as are all the other gifts. Friends helping friends.


----------



## Jon1212

redtractor said:


> Fat-bellied drop points are sexy!



Careful what terminology you use.....ol @o8f150 is liable to read "fat bellied drop points" and start posting sagging snackie pics.......just sayin'


----------



## TRTermite

Jon1212 said:


> Whatchu talkin' 'bout?
> 
> That's a heck of a nice item to "gift".....


Not Familiar with Husky but 
Nice gift


----------



## clemsonfor

Philbert said:


> *MSA Safety Helmet with Face Screen and Hearing Muffs*
> http://us.msasafety.com/Head-Protection/Industrial/Helmets/SmoothDome&reg;-Slotted-Cap/p/000060003000001000
> http://us.msasafety.com/Face-Protec...d®-Accessory-System-Kits/p/000060007000001400
> 
> 4-point, ratchet suspension; 23 NRR hearing muffs; tilt-up mesh face screen.
> _*(Pay attention to the photos - it ain't coming assembled.)*_
> 
> View attachment 469523
> View attachment 469524
> View attachment 469525
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
> _*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
> First preference is for someone who runs a chainsaw.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> *EDIT: Going to svk!*


I was gonna say still available? But then just saw the "edit" going to svk.


----------



## clemsonfor

mkinslow said:


> View attachment 469436
> View attachment 469437
> Well here's y'all some more teasers. Now to get up the leather for the sheath.


Is this knife up? Is it claimed yet?


----------



## clemsonfor

Guido Salvage said:


> Still have these Fiskars trimmers.
> 
> View attachment 469309


One even has snow on it


----------



## mkinslow

Knife has been claimed. Just showing progression pictures for everyone. it belongs to sld961.


----------



## clemsonfor

mkinslow said:


> Knife has been claimed. Just showing progression pictures for everyone. it belongs to sld961.


Oh ok. I clearly just got in and did not want to go through the thousand posts. Just the last few pages. Thanks though! Good looking knife.


----------



## JonCraig

clemsonfor said:


> Oh ok. I clearly just got in and did not want to go through the thousand posts. Just the last few pages. Thanks though! Good looking knife.



I still have 2 sets of Stihl flippycaps, an automatic transmission flush, two coils for an 041, and a Zama W7C carb.


----------



## clemsonfor

JonCraig said:


> I still have 2 sets of Stihl flippycaps, an automatic transmission flush, two coils for an 041, and a Zama W7C carb.
> 
> View attachment 469610


Nice gift. I will let others have a chance at it!! Tempting on the flush


----------



## JonCraig

clemsonfor said:


> Tempting on the flush



I have two sets of it. PM me if you want--seriously. 

--JC


----------



## mycamaro_68

JonCraig said:


> I still have 2 sets of Stihl flippycaps, an automatic transmission flush, two coils for an 041, and a Zama W7C carb.
> 
> View attachment 469610



If nobody else needs an 041 coil I could use one. But give other people a chance first as I have already claimed something.


----------



## clemsonfor

JonCraig said:


> I have two sets of it. PM me if you want--seriously.
> 
> --JC


Cool thanks for the offer.


----------



## Philbert

*MSA V-Guard Full Brim Safety Helmet with Face Screen*
http://us.msasafety.com/Head-Protection/Industrial/Helmets/V-Gard&reg;-Protective-Hat/p/000060001300001010
http://us.msasafety.com/Face-Protection/V-Gard®-Frames-and-Headgear/V-Gard&reg;-Frames/p/000060007000001200
http://us.msasafety.com/Face-Protec...ral-Purpose-Applications/p/000060007000001230

4-point, ratchet suspension; tilt-up mesh face screen. Separate 23 NRR hearing protection band;
_*(Pay attention to the photos - it ain't coming assembled.)*_








Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
First preference is for someone who runs a saw.

Happy Holidays!

Philbert

*EDIT: Going to Stihl 041S*


----------



## Guido Salvage

First helmet I bought from Bailey's back in the 1980's was made by MSA.


----------



## Haywire

Got a sweet little Solo 636 to give to someone who needs a small camp/trail saw. 
The plastic main case is warped and cracked from heat where the bars studs thread in.
Talked to Solo and they said they've seen in happen before. They said a new main case is $78.50
Comes with a 16" bar/chain.
All I'm asking is you cover the shipping cost and that whoever takes it, will fix it up and use it.


----------



## axlr8

I have got a set of 026 case halves here. The bar studs are intact, but there arent any case screws or the locating pins.

Let me know if you can use them!


----------



## svk

Anybody need a 13" bar for a little Pioneer/Partner/Skil/Jonsered/Husqvarna saw? This is a 1/4" pitch bar and probably has less than 10 cords through it. I believe this is an A064 pattern. I'll cover shipping within the US.




Will fit any of the garden variety of saws that look like this from several different manufacturers.


----------



## Poleman

Up for the climbers on AS, I have a NEW never used Samuri Sumo (Heavy Duty) hand saw with scabbard. It has a belt ring or straps for calf if so desired.



I also have up to offer are two Dolmar 7900 coils. One red(burgandy), one black. These are both 13,5 k limited and both good.


PM me your choice of what you'd like and your information.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Poleman

Hand saw spoken for....... neverleavingMT's Christmas gift!!!

Coils still avalable......


----------



## Eccentric

Got a Pioneer 11-60 powerhead to put up for Christmas cheer. Haven't gone through it yet, but it appears to be complete/unbroken, and 'feels' like it has good compression. 

Looks like somebody scratched their driver's license # into the FW cover. Inside of the fuel tank looks great. Most likely just needs the usual fuel system rehab. Has a Tillotson HS and a primer. I'll throw in an RK-23HS kit with it.

Missing some paint, but it's not terrible. Has a cool chromed dual port exhaust cover. Air filter element is in good shape. 

Up for grabs for shipping cost. I have a FedEx account, so shipping isn't too bad (even shipping saws across the country from Ca).


----------



## 166

Here are two Brand New Tillotson carburetors. I'll do these for $5.95 USPS flat rate box with PayPal payment.
*
Tillotson HS-222-B Carburetor*

*Dolmar Part # 119 150 100*

*Fits Sachs-Dolmar models 117 (Serial number 78001+), 120(Serial # 137902+) & 120 Super Chainsaws
Older model 117 & 120 used a different carburetor*

*Does not fit model 120Si









*


----------



## 166

166 said:


> I have two of these Brand New in box Walbro WT-465A. These fit the Dolmar PS-540's and late model 109/111 models.
> 
> View attachment 468781
> 
> View attachment 468782
> 
> View attachment 468780
> 
> View attachment 468779
> 
> View attachment 468778



One of these carbs still available.


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Eccentric said:


> Got a Pioneer 11-60 powerhead to put up for Christmas cheer. Haven't gone through it yet, but it appears to be complete/unbroken, and 'feels' like it has good compression.
> 
> Looks like somebody scratched their driver's license # into the FW cover. Inside of the fuel tank looks great. Most likely just needs the usual fuel system rehab. Has a Tillotson HS and a primer. I'll throw in an RK-23HS kit with it.
> 
> Missing some paint, but it's not terrible. Has a cool chromed dual port exhaust cover. Air filter element is in good shape.
> 
> Up for grabs for shipping cost. I have a FedEx account, so shipping isn't too bad (even shipping saws across the country from Ca).


For some reason...I love the look of the muffler on these. A very industrial looking saw at that!!


----------



## Eccentric

Pioneer 11-60 claimed. Will be on the way soon to a good home. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CR888

Wow that pioneer was pretty cool! What a good christmas fixer to escape the inlaws!lol Merry Christmas


----------



## morewood

Okay, I have figured on a couple of things to give. First, I will give load of firewood, mostly oak with some other thrown in. Split and sitting at a wood pile near Asheville NC. I will DELIVER within reason (60 miles?) from there or closer to where I live. If you get it and want to donate to someone that is fine by me. Send me a pm and on Friday I will pull a name from the list and get in touch. Another thing to give away. I have a 3/8, .063 square ground semi-skip from Tree Sling'r.....unused. If I remember, it's 119dl. I got it for a saw I sold. No use for it so if you plan on actually using it, not putting it on a shelf queen, send a pm and I'll pull from the hat for it also on Friday.
I may have more later, have a great day.


Shea

PS- The wood ain't uniform or pretty, but will burn as required.


----------



## abramj

Would love the chain, wanting a square for my. 385...




Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poleman

Wish I haddent seen that.......


----------



## Definitive Dave

Poleman said:


> Wish I haddent seen that.......


ol Fiddy moonlights as a street barker for an ophthalmologist, drumming up business by making guys want to burn out their own eyes


----------



## Poleman




----------



## Stihl 041S

Bump


----------



## sld961

Up for grabs: Stihl 211c carcass for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Derf

sld961 said:


> Up for grabs: Stihl 211c carcass for the cost of shipping.



I like your countertops


----------



## sld961

Derf said:


> I like your countertops


Thanks. They're stainless elevator doors. My buddy works for an elevator company, I got them for a case of beer. Gotta get a few more.


----------



## clemsonfor

Why am I not getting TT notifications? Try again to subscribe!!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

clemsonfor said:


> Why am I not getting TT notifications? Try again to subscribe!!


I just got this notification... My TT updated earlier though. The like and reply buttons are different now.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

ILikesEmGreen said:


> I just got this notification... My TT updated earlier though. The like and reply buttons are different now.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


I just got this one?? Not sure havent gotten one in a few days


----------



## MontanaTed

I wasn't getting any notifications until today on the regular AS site so something was screwy.


----------



## big jim78

I wanted to give something but I live in the barracks for now and only get home on the weekends. I didn't have time to go thru my stuff this weekend so I have a Starbucks gift card for the first one to pm me their name and address. Merry Christmas
Brian


----------



## mitch95100

Big jim78
This is crazy but I want to claim that card and get you a Starbucks, thank you for your service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsonfor

And I didnt get a notification for mitch or big Jim?


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765

This is new to me, but I'll try this one. Have a pretty nice Mahle 084 cylinder, I'm thinking someone may have a use for it. I'll even cover shipping in lower 48. Merry Christmas!


----------



## nstueve

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> This is new to me, but I'll try this one. Have a pretty nice Mahle 084 cylinder, I'm thinking someone may have a use for it. I'll even cover shipping in lower 48. Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 470278
> View attachment 470276


Dibs!


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765

nstueve said:


> Dibs!



PM me your address, and I'll give it to the postman..


----------



## team117

5 Picco safety chains 38dl .050 guage.


----------



## Haywire

The 636 is heading to it's new home. Merry Christmas, folks.


----------



## Rudedog

Rudedog said:


> I have an original Homelite Zip manual that would be a nice touch for a collector.
> View attachment 467790


Still available.


----------



## Rudedog

Philbert said:


> *Genuine Stumpy's Customs T-Shirt* - (_not _one of those Internet replicas).
> Classic Stumpbroke Saws swag!
> XL, but may fit more like a L - 100% Cotton, worn / washed a few times, just for _'break-in_' testing.
> Preference given to someone who owns / runs a Stumpy saw
> 
> View attachment 467618
> View attachment 467619
> 
> 
> _*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> _*EDIT: Going to Rudedog!*_


Got it and it looks brand new. I guess I was cheated out of pit stains and navel lint.


----------



## Eccentric

Rudedog said:


> Got it and it looks brand new. *I guess I was cheated out of pit stains and navel lint.*



Well if you really have an empty pit in the center of your being for those..............I could probably dig up an old pit stained white t-shirt and save some navel lint for you Randy....


----------



## axlr8

axlr8 said:


> I have got a set of 026 case halves here. The bar studs are intact, but there arent any case screws or the locating pins.
> 
> Let me know if you can use them!



These case halves are claimed! Merry Christmas Stihlofadeal64!


----------



## fearofpavement

Anyone use .058 gauge chain? I have a few and I don't have any saws that use them. Tell me what you need/want and if I have one like it, it'll come your way.


----------



## wde_1978

fearofpavement said:


> Anyone use .058 gauge chain? I have a few and I don't have any saws that use them. Tell me what you need/want and if I have one like it, it'll come your way.


I do, but I am not sure I'd qualify. 

I use:
- 3/8" ; 72DL ; .058
- 3/8" ; 115DL ; .058


----------



## Homelite410

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/290539/
Chain vise lottery 2015


----------



## tpope

Homelite410 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/290539/
> Chain vise lottery 2015


You are the man! I love using my vise.


----------



## fearofpavement

wde_1978 said:


> I do, but I am not sure I'd qualify.
> 
> I use:
> - 3/8" ; 72DL ; .058
> - 3/8" ; 115DL ; .058


I'll check but those chains don't sound familiar. (I have a bunch though and was just sorting through some for the first time this afternoon.)


----------



## hunter72

I use .325 - 72 dl -.058 and 3/8 -68dl-.058 if you have either I could use it.
Thanks


----------



## fearofpavement

hunter72 said:


> I use .325 - 72 dl -.058 and 3/8 -68dl-.058 if you have either I could use it.
> Thanks


I'll check.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

fearofpavement said:


> Anyone use .058 gauge chain? I have a few and I don't have any saws that use them. Tell me what you need/want and if I have one like it, it'll come your way.


I could use a .325 x 64 ...... My 251 spit it .is summer and its just been sitting in the corner of the garage ever sense ..... That's what you get for being a naughty saw I guess 

Jesse


----------



## fearofpavement

13TreeWorks said:


> I could use a .325 x 64 ...... My 251 spit it .is summer and its just been sitting in the corner of the garage ever sense ..... That's what you get for being a naughty saw I guess
> 
> Jesse


I'll check. That seems like an odd drive link count. (which increases the chance that I'll have it, lol)


----------



## dougand3

Got the grinder, babybart. Will try it out soon. Thanks so much!


----------



## Guido Salvage

Thanks to Jeff for the bar, test mounted it on the saw tonight.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

That's super sweet looking Gary!

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

fearofpavement said:


> I'll check. That seems like an odd drive link count. (which increases the chance that I'll have it, lol)


Yeah it's a 18" but narrow or short I guess ...., my 16" bars have a fatter belly and only 2 less drivers ...... My 251 is one of those granny saws that has the goofey crankermarator and a no scrench tighten the chain but the bar is still flopping in the wind I don't know how this stays tight jobs was a eBay special that I bought in a moment of weakness..... If I come up with a more gooder saw to fill its spot I'll prolly throw it in one of the raffels on here .....

Jesse


----------



## fearofpavement

13TreeWorks said:


> Yeah it's a 18" but narrow or short I guess ...., my 16" bars have a fatter belly and only 2 less drivers ...... My 251 is one of those granny saws that has the goofey crankermarator and a no scrench tighten the chain but the bar is still flopping in the wind I don't know how this stays tight jobs was a eBay special that I bought in a moment of weakness..... If I come up with a more gooder saw to fill its spot I'll prolly throw it in one of the raffels on here .....
> 
> Jesse


I don't like the tool less tensioner but they do work ok if kept clean. They can be converted but maybe not worth the effort. The 250 is a fairly popular saw, I don't know anything about the 251.


----------



## nstueve

Anyone run 3/8 058 20/24" bars? I have some good loops that have 2/3 or better life left and they could use a good home. They are LGX and A2. Can't remember if they are 20
Or 24" loops.


----------



## calebng15

nstueve said:


> Anyone run 3/8 058 20/24" bars? I have some good loops that have 2/3 or better life left and they could use a good home. They are LGX and A2. Can't remember if they are 20
> Or 24" loops.



I've got a 20in bar!


----------



## nstueve

Nobody claimed this new Oregon bar yet. If it helps I can spin a new chain for it too.


----------



## fearofpavement

nstueve said:


> Anyone run 3/8 058 20/24" bars? I have some good loops that have 2/3 or better life left and they could use a good home. They are LGX and A2. Can't remember if they are 20
> Or 24" loops.


on the 20" bars, some take 70dl and some 72dl depending on the brand of bar and saw it fits on.


----------



## nstueve

fearofpavement said:


> on the 20" bars, some take 70dl and some 72dl depending on the brand of bar and saw it fits on.


These are 72 or 84 DL. I can cut down to 70 and re-spin if needed.


----------



## nstueve

calebng15 said:


> I've got a 20in bar!


What gauge? 058?


----------



## calebng15

nstueve said:


> What gauge? 058?



That is correct!

Also has 72dl


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nstueve said:


> Nobody claimed this new Oregon bar yet. If it helps I can spin a new chain for it too.


Pm sent


----------



## nstueve

jerrycmorrow said:


> Pm sent


It must've been the chain I threw in with it. [emoji6]


----------



## nstueve

calebng15 said:


> That is correct!
> 
> Also has 72dl


I'm just getting home in 15 minutes after a day that started at 4 AM… I'll try and stop in the shop and check if those were 20 inch or 24 inch.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nstueve said:


> It must've been the chain I threw in with it. [emoji6]


Shoot. New bar WITH a new chain. I couldn't resist. You the man


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Guido Salvage said:


> Thanks to Jeff for the bar, test mounted it on the saw tonight.
> 
> View attachment 470485



You're welcome. ( it looks dusty already  )


----------



## nstueve

calebng15 said:


> That is correct!
> 
> Also has 72dl


Sorry man, they are 24" 84 DL Carlton A2 chains.


----------



## axlr8

Bump!


----------



## axlr8

I have a Forester brand replacement bar tip up for grabs. It is a 3 rivet style that fits the 3003 stihl bars. It replaces stihl # 3003-650-2551. It is Forester #ST38 New in package.(not my pic below)

Merry Christmas!


CLAIMED


----------



## fearofpavement

axlr8 said:


> I have a Forester brand replacement bar tip up for grabs. It is a 3 rivet style that fits the 3003 stihl bars. It replaces stihl # 3003-650-2551. It is Forester #ST38 New in package.(not my pic below)
> 
> Merry Christmas!View attachment 470546


I'm needing a 3/8 tip for a Stihl bar but I think it's the older style wide nose bar. I'll get a width. If this one fits, I'm putting in my request.


----------



## Mike Gott

nstueve said:


> Sorry man, they are 24" 84 DL Carlton A2 chains.


That's what I use but I've already got a couple gifts so somebody else should take advantage of his this fine offer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atpchas

Here are some chains for folks who can use them. First, a pair of unused 3/8"x0.050"x81DL loops. 



Next, some chains from a collection of rental chains. They have been used for one rental, then replaced with a new chain. Most are still sharper than most of the chains I see on used saws and all have lots of life left in them.
I'm offering 4 pairs of 3/8"x0.050"x72DL lops and 5 pairs of 3/8"LoProx0.050"x57DL. Because the small loops are an odd size (certainly they are for my saws), I will shorten them to whatever DL count is needed. Here is a sample of each type:



One pair of loops per person, please. I'll cover the postage.

P.S. I still have the two pair of Caber rings, 42mm x 1.2mm. They should fit an early 025. The later 025s and MS250s have a 42.5mm piston. Check your measurements to be sure they'll fit in your refresh/rebuild. I believe these also fit the FS450 trimmer and Solo 645.


----------



## Philbert

atpchas said:


> Here are some chains for folks who can use them. First, a pair of unused 3/8"x0.050"x81DL loops.
> 5 pairs of 3/8"LoProx0.050"x57DL. . . . the small loops are an odd size . . .



The 57DL loops will fit some ECHO 16" bars, and some Carlton 16" bars used on HD rentals.

Philbert


----------



## USMC615

atpchas said:


> Here are some chains for folks who can use them. First, a pair of unused 3/8"x0.050"x81DL loops.
> View attachment 470617
> 
> 
> Next, some chains from a collection of rental chains. They have been used for one rental, then replaced with a new chain. Most are still sharper than most of the chains I see on used saws and all have lots of life left in them.
> I'm offering 4 pairs of 3/8"x0.050"x72DL lops and 5 pairs of 3/8"LoProx0.050"x57DL. Because the small loops are an odd size (certainly they are for my saws), I will shorten them to whatever DL count is needed. Here is a sample of each type:
> View attachment 470618
> 
> 
> One pair of loops per person, please. I'll cover the postage.
> 
> P.S. I still have the two pair of Caber rings, 42mm x 1.2mm. They should fit an early 025. The later 025s and MS250s have a 42.5mm piston. Check your measurements to be sure they'll fit in your refresh/rebuild. I believe these also fit the FS450 trimmer and Solo 645.


PM'd.


----------



## fearofpavement

axlr8 said:


> I have a Forester brand replacement bar tip up for grabs. It is a 3 rivet style that fits the 3003 stihl bars. It replaces stihl # 3003-650-2551. It is Forester #ST38 New in package.(not my pic below)
> 
> Merry Christmas!View attachment 470546


Ok, I looked at my bars needing tips and two are 3" wide at the point where the tip joins the bar (the old style wide nose) and one is 2 5/8" wide give or take a bit as it's pretty worn. So if this tip fits either of those bars I could put it to use.


----------



## fearofpavement

13TreeWorks said:


> I could use a .325 x 64 ...... My 251 spit it .is summer and its just been sitting in the corner of the garage ever sense ..... That's what you get for being a naughty saw I guess
> 
> Jesse


I don't have a chain in that drive link count but I think you should double check as that's a strange link count for a stihl saw.


----------



## axlr8

fearofpavement said:


> I'm needing a 3/8 tip for a Stihl bar but I think it's the older style wide nose bar. I'll get a width. If this one fits, I'm putting in my request.


Its claimed! I might be able to dig up a second though. Let me look!


----------



## fearofpavement

wde_1978 said:


> I do, but I am not sure I'd qualify.
> 
> I use:
> - 3/8" ; 72DL ; .058
> - 3/8" ; 115DL ; .058


I don't have any in those two sizes. sorry.


----------



## fearofpavement

hunter72 said:


> I use .325 - 72 dl -.058 and 3/8 -68dl-.058 if you have either I could use it.
> Thanks


I have one new .325 .058 72 dl chain in an Oregon 34. Here's a link to it. It's a chisel chain with bumper links so make sure it's what you want. Here's a link to a description of it. http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/products/chain/33_34_35SL.htm


----------



## RipRap

Guido Salvage said:


> Rt 250 is now 4 lanes to Satterwhites. Come up to Field Day of the Past next September and you could swing by and grab one.
> 
> Would love to get back to VA and do a run on the Rip Rap and Wildcat Ridge Trails.



I'm still maintaining RipRap, 14 years now. I have several friends out that way on the horse farms.


----------



## skippysphins

This thread does nothing but amazes me ! Some great people on this site . I wish I could meet most of the gang !


----------



## wde_1978

fearofpavement said:


> I don't have any in those two sizes. sorry.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Flat47

Flat47 said:


> I can't come close to the quality of what others have offered, but I have a Husky 266 cylinder to gift. It has some transfer, but should clean up nicely. Please send me a pm.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all. Thanks for being here and making Arboristsite awesome!


Husky 266 cylinder headed to Washington.


----------



## hunter72

fearofpavement said:


> I have one new .325 .058 72 dl chain in an Oregon 34. Here's a link to it. It's a chisel chain with bumper links so make sure it's what you want. Here's a link to a description of


I can use it.
Thank You
Sent P.M.


----------



## hunter72

I have 2 new air filters for Sachs Dolmar 117 to 120 or a 6800 and a new fuel cap. I will get Pics and see if I have part #
All Gone
Claimed 2 Members


----------



## hunter72

Small filter may be for a 114 Gone to 2 different members.


----------



## nstueve

The 84DL chains are claimed.


----------



## Warped5

Hunter72, that air filter on the right will also fit a 112 .... just an FYI


----------



## wde_1978

atpchas said:


> ... 5 pairs of 3/8"LoProx0.050"x57DL. Because the small loops are an odd size (certainly they are for my saws), I will shorten them to whatever DL count is needed ...


Are these claimed yet?

I use 3/8" LowProfile, .050", but *52DL* on my Sachs-Dolmar 105 & 108.
Shipping to Croatia might also be a deal breaker but I am willing to participate with shipping.

Please consider me last, if someone can use them loops the way they are I'll be happy for them! 

Great gift pack!


----------



## atpchas

wde_1978 said:


> Are these claimed yet?
> 
> I use 3/8" LowProfile, .050", but *52DL* on my Sachs-Dolmar 105 & 108.
> Shipping to Croatia might also be a deal breaker but I am willing to participate with shipping.
> 
> Please consider me last, if someone can use them loops the way they are I'll be happy for them!
> 
> Great gift pack!


PM me an address and I can ask at the post office what postage would run. I may be prohibitive but we'll see.


----------



## Guido Salvage

atpchas said:


> PM me an address and I can ask at the post office what postage would run. I may be prohibitive but we'll see.



Depends if you ship it east or west...


----------



## atpchas

wde_1978 said:


> Are these claimed yet?
> 
> I use 3/8" LowProfile, .050", but *52DL* on my Sachs-Dolmar 105 & 108.
> Shipping to Croatia might also be a deal breaker but I am willing to participate with shipping.
> 
> Please consider me last, if someone can use them loops the way they are I'll be happy for them!
> 
> Great gift pack!


It looks like postage would be in the vicinity of $50 (OUCH!). That's more than the chains are worth.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I run the 3/8 low profile on my top handle for climbing but I get ridiculous life out of them like easily 2 years per chain .... I could use them eventually but I'm sure someone else could put then to better use sooner lol 

Jesse


----------



## Rudedog

Thanks Montana Ted for my new CLC open hard bottom. 12"w x 14"l bag. I'm using it for my air tools and other specialty automotive repair tools. Gotta keep the wood hauler going.


----------



## wde_1978

atpchas said:


> PM me an address and I can ask at the post office what postage would run. I may be prohibitive but we'll see.





atpchas said:


> It looks like postage would be in the vicinity of $50 (OUCH!). That's more than the chains are worth.


Thanks for checking! 
Yeah OUCH! to say the least! 

That is what I was afraid of, 50$ shipping for 2 chains is ridiculous.
That will kinda kill any hopes to claim a gift! 

Trying to figure out how/what I could contribute to this thread, will have to keep shipping in mind.


----------



## Philbert

wde_1978 said:


> Trying to figure out how/what I could contribute to this thread, will have to keep shipping in mind.


You can be a '_Europe Only_' Santa?

Philbert


----------



## wde_1978

Philbert said:


> You can be a '_Europe Only_' Santa?
> 
> Philbert


With not too many presents to deliver even if I had something of interest to gift.

Who is from Europe or close by anyway, 7sleeper , CapitaineHaddoc , Ferguson system , reindeer - anyone else? 

Up to 500 gram weight package shipping to the US isn't actually too bad, I just have to figure out some gift of value higher than shipping cost.
I have something in mind, just have to check availability.


----------



## clemsonfor

atpchas said:


> Here are some chains for folks who can use them. First, a pair of unused 3/8"x0.050"x81DL loops.
> View attachment 470617
> 
> 
> Next, some chains from a collection of rental chains. They have been used for one rental, then replaced with a new chain. Most are still sharper than most of the chains I see on used saws and all have lots of life left in them.
> I'm offering 4 pairs of 3/8"x0.050"x72DL lops and 5 pairs of 3/8"LoProx0.050"x57DL. Because the small loops are an odd size (certainly they are for my saws), I will shorten them to whatever DL count is needed. Here is a sample of each type:
> View attachment 470618
> 
> 
> One pair of loops per person, please. I'll cover the postage.
> 
> P.S. I still have the two pair of Caber rings, 42mm x 1.2mm. They should fit an early 025. The later 025s and MS250s have a 42.5mm piston. Check your measurements to be sure they'll fit in your refresh/rebuild. I believe these also fit the FS450 trimmer and Solo 645.


Still have the 20" loops?


----------



## atpchas

clemsonfor said:


> Still have the 20" loops?


One more pair left. PM me with mailing info.

Note to all: The 84DL loops and now the 72DL loops are all claimed. Several pair of 3/8LP in 57DL or shorter are still available, as are the Caber rings.


----------



## pioneerguy600

wde_1978 said:


> Thanks for checking!
> Yeah OUCH! to say the least!
> 
> That is what I was afraid of, 50$ shipping for 2 chains is ridiculous.
> That will kinda kill any hopes to claim a gift!
> 
> Trying to figure out how/what I could contribute to this thread, will have to keep shipping in mind.



You and I are sorta in the same boat, I am only a border crossing away and it would cost me $43. to ship a couple of chains to the USA, they can ship me stuff for about half that cost. Really restricts what us Canadians can send over the border.


----------



## redfin

pioneerguy600 said:


> You and I are sorta in the same boat, I am only a border crossing away and it would cost me $43. to ship a couple of chains to the USA, they can ship me stuff for about half that cost. Really restricts what us Canadians can send over the border.


Bad logistics to drive across and ship stuff for you? Serious question if you are selling saws in the lower US. Just wondering.


----------



## pioneerguy600

redfin said:


> Bad logistics to drive across and ship stuff for you? Serious question if you are selling saws in the lower US. Just wondering.



Yes, I am about 350 miles from the border.


----------



## dall

lol 350 miles is a long ways


----------



## Philbert

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, I am about 350 miles from the border.


Er, 560 kilometers . . . ?


----------



## pioneerguy600

dall said:


> lol 350 miles is a long ways



Don`t make the trip very often!


----------



## kr5258

hunter72 said:


> I have 2 new air filters for Sachs Dolmar 117 to 120 or a 6800 and a new fuel cap. I will get Pics and see if I have part #.
> Anyone need these.



I _need_ a 6800 air filter. Still available?

Just checked the IPL, P/N: 121173151


----------



## pioneerguy600

Philbert said:


> Er, 560 kilometers . . . ?



My guess was a little off, computer says 553.8 km following the Trans Canada.


----------



## Philbert

I gave you a few km allowance for rest stops, historical markers, garage sales, . . .


Philbert


----------



## MnSam

Here is a nice used Stihl HD air filter and felt wrap up for grabs. This came off my 440, surely will fit others (unknown to me).

**Claimed**


----------



## mkinslow

Well the knife is coming along nicely. Here's the sheath being wet formed to the knife. Sorry for not posting much on it last week or so just having life issues with losing a job and sick kids.


----------



## Rudedog

pioneerguy600 said:


> My guess was a little off, computer says 553.8 km following the Trans Canada.


Why can't you be like all of the other Canadians and live within 60 miles of the border. Trouble maker.


----------



## redfin

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, I am about 350 miles from the border.


Gotcha. When you wrote "just a boarder crossing away" I expected a bit closer distance.


----------



## mkinslow

O and here's another surprise. And I gotta give props to homelite410 for letting me use his idea. Thanks bud. This one is going out to a lucky winner as lottery style. If you will actually use the knife post your name in the thread as you would in homelite410's lottery and my son or daughter will draw the winner from a hat on December 24th. Merry Christmas and good luck brothers. This is in Christmas thread because computer is down and had to use my phone but couldn't figure out how to do a link. Maybe someone could help and change it. If need be.


----------



## redfin

mkinslow said:


> Well the knife is coming along nicely. Here's the sheath being wet formed to the knife. Sorry for not posting much on it last week or so just having life issues with losing a job and sick kids. View attachment 470962


Beautiful work.


----------



## mkinslow

Also my knives are made to be used not drawer queens. I make them to look aged as that's what I and many others like and have requested over the years that I've been making them. Hope y'all enjoy. Thanks


----------



## psuiewalsh

wde_1978 said:


> With not too many presents to deliver even if I had something of interest to gift.
> 
> Who is from Europe or close by anyway, 7sleeper , CapitaineHaddoc , Ferguson system , reindeer - anyone else?
> 
> Up to 500 gram weight package shipping to the US isn't actually too bad, I just have to figure out some gift of value higher than shipping cost.
> I have something in mind, just have to check availability.


If you could get your hands on the non CM661 parts you could make lots of Christmas friends.


----------



## mkinslow

Thank you redfin


----------



## pioneerguy600

redfin said:


> Gotcha. When you wrote "just a boarder crossing away" I expected a bit closer distance.



Another even bigger problem is that I cannot transport saws or saw parts across the border if I intend to sell them, even if I am giving them away it is not allowed. I have been stopped and detained before for having a Husqvarna 394 clutch cover in the trunk of my car.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Do you have to register saws??


----------



## pioneerguy600

All saws and parts have to go through customs, guess they check them for contraband and then access their value and set the fees associated with them crossing the border.


----------



## dall

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another even bigger problem is that I cannot transport saws or saw parts across the border if I intend to sell them, even if I am giving them away it is not allowed. I have been stopped and detained before for having a Husqvarna 394 clutch cover in the trunk of my car.




id be screwed then i usually have my trunk full of tools and a saw or so


----------



## svk

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another even bigger problem is that I cannot transport saws or saw parts across the border if I intend to sell them, even if I am giving them away it is not allowed. I have been stopped and detained before for having a Husqvarna 394 clutch cover in the trunk of my car.


That is unreal.


----------



## Rudedog

pioneerguy600 said:


> All saws and parts have to go through customs, guess they check them for contraband and then access their value and set the fees associated with them crossing the border.


But you get all of that sweet health care!!


----------



## Stihlsmoking

mkinslow said:


> O and here's another surprise. And I gotta give props to homelite410 for letting me use his idea. Thanks bud. This one is going out to a lucky winner as lottery style. If you will actually use the knife post your name in the thread as you would in homelite410's lottery and my son or daughter will draw the winner from a hat on December 24th. Merry Christmas and good luck brothers. This is in Christmas thread because computer is down and had to use my phone but couldn't figure out how to do a link. Maybe someone could help and change it. If need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Put me in i'll skin a deer with if I win. Thanks
> Stihlsmoking
Click to expand...


----------



## Philbert

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another even bigger problem is that I cannot transport saws or saw parts across the border if I intend to sell them, even if I am giving them away it is not allowed. I have been stopped and detained before for having a Husqvarna 394 clutch cover in the trunk of my car.



Just mail it to Tijuana, and they can bring it in through San Diego, no problems . . .

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

psuiewalsh said:


> Do you have to register saws??





pioneerguy600 said:


> All saws and parts have to go through customs, guess they check them for contraband and then access their value and set the fees associated with them crossing the border.



I have taken saws into Canada. I actually stopped at the US Customs building beforehand and got a slip verifying that I was bringing them in, so that I could bring them back out without paying duty. The Canadian guys just kept asking if I had guns.

Philbert


----------



## Rudedog

Philbert said:


> I have taken saws into Canada. I actually stopped at the US Customs building beforehand and got a slip verifying that I was bringing them in, so that I could bring them back out without paying duty. The Canadian guys just kept asking if I had guns.
> 
> Philbert


That is a no $hiter. Americans must make that mistake often.


----------



## Mtthwvn

We brought a poulan woodshark with us when we went to Canada on a moose hunt. It's been years ago, but we never had a minutes trouble for bringing it back across the border...we used the saw, but believe it or not it never touched a piece of wood. We filled it with vegetable oil and cut through the pelvis and bones of the moose one of the guys killed while we were up there lol


----------



## wde_1978

psuiewalsh said:


> If you could get your hands on the non CM661 parts you could make lots of Christmas friends.


Lots of Christmas friends for sure and no coin in my back pocket left! 

Stihl saws and parts are expensive in my area, the fun of buying parts just to gift them away would quickly fade.


----------



## Moparmyway

wde_1978 said:


> Lots of Christmas friends for sure and no coin in my back pocket left!
> 
> Stihl saws and parts are expensive in my area, the fun of buying parts just to gift them away would quickly fade.


I would make sure that you came out ahead !
Can you get the coil ?
Thats the only piece of the puzzle that hasnt been overcome
Part number is
1144 400 1301


----------



## fearofpavement

If you use chains in any of the following sizes, (and haven't claimed more than two gifts) then let me know.

.325 .058 66dl (Oregon 34) qty 2
3/8 .058 70dl (Pioneer 3/8)
3/8 .058 76dl (Windsor 58A)
.325 .058 63dl (Oregon 34)
3/8 .058 78dl (Silverstreak?)
3/8 .058 60dl (Oregon 77)


----------



## bigbadbob

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another even bigger problem is that I cannot transport saws or saw parts across the border if I intend to sell them, even if I am giving them away it is not allowed. I have been stopped and detained before for having a Husqvarna 394 clutch cover in the trunk of my car.


I have never claimed any saw or parts coming and going to Oregons GTG's never been questioned and been searched on both sides. Even by the US guys coming back.
But see what happens when you have a empty no good 50 cal shell!!!

BBB


----------



## svk

I think it varies by location. 

Up here you can take anything into Canada except dog food and potatoes. On the way back the US guards treat everyone like criminals.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Up here you can take anything into Canada except dog food and potatoes.


Or hand guns or firewood . . .

Philbert


----------



## nstueve

Ok... I think I got everything to the post office except the 028 carcass and a few 24" loops and the bar and chain.

I'll try to get those to the post office tomorrow AM.

Happy holidays all!


----------



## nstueve

Philbert, I see you already liked my post. I haven't forgotten you wanted a good review of all the chain grinders that I have at my disposal. So far I will have the following in my review thread.

Stihl USG
511a
511ax
551462 Oregon (hydro lock ax)
Silvey 300
Silvey 510
NT 511a knock off 

Eventually I'll probably be able to add the Foley Belsaw chainsaw chain sharp-all attachment and the MAXX grinder. I also picked up a stick of G-440 Kool-Grind badged with the Granberg name. It's a wax based grinding wheel lube. Never used it but supposed to work on 90% of all grinding applications to keep the grind cooler so you don't detemper the metal. The question is will it slow the grind and take longer... 

Anyway stay tuned... Hope to have it up over Christmas.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

nstueve said:


> Philbert, I see you already liked my post. I haven't forgotten you wanted a good review of all the chain grinders that I have at my disposal. So far I will have the following in my review thread.
> 
> Stihl USG
> 511a
> 511ax
> 551462 Oregon (hydro lock ax)
> Silvey 300
> Silvey 510
> NT 511a knock off
> 
> Eventually I'll probably be able to add the Foley Belsaw chainsaw chain sharp-all attachment and the MAXX grinder. I also picked up a stick of G-440 Kool-Grind badged with the Granberg name. It's a wax based grinding wheel lube. Never used it but supposed to work on 90% of all grinding applications to keep the grind cooler so you don't detemper the metal. The question is will it slow the grind and take longer...
> 
> Anyway stay tuned... Hope to have it up over Christmas.


Shouldn't slow anything down if you sell on the cut your adding heat the longer the wheel contacts the hotter it gets.. think of a grinding wheel like a mill cutter its still cutting the material only the chips are smaller and the cutting edge dulls and breaks away to a new sharp one ..... The dust or swarf or whatever you want to call. It should look just like chips off a mill if you magnify it. The cool stick is like a sacrificial heat sink.... I always just keep the wheel dressed. Nice and clean and don't take a aggressive cut...... Files don't make near as much heat [emoji12] 

Jesse


----------



## wde_1978

Moparmyway said:


> I would make sure that you came out ahead !
> Can you get the coil ?
> Thats the only piece of the puzzle that hasnt been overcome
> Part number is
> 1144 400 1301


I can try and check whether it's awailable.
I'd need to know which saw the part is for and a IPL would be helpful as I have no knowledge nor information regarding any Stihl equipment.
This should be further addressed in another thread or via PM though so it doesn't polute this thread.




nstueve said:


> ...I also picked up a stick of G-440 Kool-Grind badged with the Granberg name. It's a wax based grinding wheel lube. Never used it but supposed to work on 90% of all grinding applications to keep the grind cooler so you don't detemper the metal. The question is will it slow the grind and take longer...


It most likely will slow down the grinding process.
Any moisturazation or lubrication of a stone grinding wheel will cause the wheel to clog and become finer.


----------



## Philbert

We are getting off topic here. But my understanding is that wax like Kool-Grind fills in the open spaces around the abrasive grit, keeping other junk from clogging it up.

Dressing the wheel exposes fresh, sharp abrasive grit, and removes rounded over, dull grit which rubs, instead of cuts, heating the cutter with additional friction.

Now, to get back on track, maybe some has some un-used Kool-Grind or abrasive wheels to gift?

Philbert


----------



## o8f150

ok guys,,,,, I have a few more things to go,,,, give me some time to get the pics,, I feel like crap right now and only have good movement with my left arm,,, dang stroke got me this time,,,,, I have a good used wt215,, digital caliper and something else,,,, dang memory is gone,,,, I will get these items on by the end of the day


----------



## Sierradmax

I did this last year and I'll do it again this year. Every year, My wife and I donate money to a good cause. Our friends lost their child at 18 months to stage 4 Neuroblastoma. As strong parents, they've yielded a positive outcome and have formed this foundation to help other families in similar situations.
http://nathansangels.com/
I have a set of stainless spikes for the 346xp, same set I gave away last year. I have these listed on ebay so I ask for a fair contribution as shipping is around $6 to the 48. Proceeds will be included with our donation. If interested, please PM me and we can work out the details. Thank you


----------



## o8f150

ok guys,,,, the digital calipers got claimed,,,, I have a wt215 but it WILL need a kit and 2 brand new spindle/blade nuts off the x300 john deere that blew up on me,, I think you can see the part number on the bag,,,, free for the taking,, shipping on my dime,,, best to pm me to let me know you want them


----------



## pioneerguy600

svk said:


> That is unreal.



From this side going into the US we are treated as criminals, vehicle searched and each individual interrogated /questioned as to why, when going into and when coming back where going,where staying, whom you are meeting, amount of money your carrying, if you have adequate funds to get home if an emergency arises and the list goes on and on. No fruit or vegetables going over, coming back, no hassle at all. They just ask how much money you have on your person.
and what you bought while over there.

I have crossed the border many dozens of times and our closest crossing is the worst of them all.


----------



## clemsonfor

mkinslow said:


> O and here's another surprise. And I gotta give props to homelite410 for letting me use his idea. Thanks bud. This one is going out to a lucky winner as lottery style. If you will actually use the knife post your name in the thread as you would in homelite410's lottery and my son or daughter will draw the winner from a hat on December 24th. Merry Christmas and good luck brothers. This is in Christmas thread because computer is down and had to use my phone but couldn't figure out how to do a link. Maybe someone could help and change it. If need be. View attachment 470963
> View attachment 470964
> View attachment 470965


Stihlsawing
Clemsonfor


----------



## fearofpavement

This situation regarding Canada/USA crossings is interesting. I hesitate to go to Canada for recreation because of all the hassles I've had going into Canada. Vehicle searches on most entries, lots of questions and same questions asked 8 different ways, etc. I do a lot of international travel and rarely get grilled as thoroughly as I do when entering Canada. So I basically avoid the place and spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## clemsonfor

fearofpavement said:


> This situation regarding Canada/USA crossings is interesting. I hesitate to go to Canada for recreation because of all the hassles I've had going into Canada. Vehicle searches on most entries, lots of questions and same questions asked 8 different ways, etc. I do a lot of international travel and rarely get grilled as thoroughly as I do when entering Canada. So I basically avoid the place and spend my money elsewhere.


How far would it be to just go through an unmanned crossing? I have heard they exist but I dont know never been within a few hundred miles of canada?


----------



## rupedoggy

svk said:


> I think it varies by location.
> 
> Up here you can take anything into Canada except dog food and potatoes. On the way back the US guards treat everyone like criminals.


I agree. When I took some hotdogs into Canada, no problem but on the way out I had to throw them away. SAME ONES!


----------



## Philbert

clemsonfor said:


> Stihlsawing
> Clemsonfor


*Fail!
*
Philbert


----------



## Philbert

clemsonfor said:


> How far would it be to just go through an unmanned crossing?


We used to have them in Minnesota - self-report at the Boundary Waters Canoe Wilderness Area.

Actually, there is a part of Minnesota that you can only get to by passing through Canada. 



rupedoggy said:


> . . . I took some hotdogs into Canada, no problem but on the way out I had to throw them away.



Those franks could have been radicalized in a foreign country. . . .

Philbert


----------



## pioneerguy600

Sorry for starting a derail of this thread guys, I am out and you all have a very, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## skippysphins

pioneerguy600 said:


> All saws and parts have to go through customs, guess they check them for contraband and then access their value and set the fees associated with them crossing the border.


I just shipped a saw to Canada last week . they asked all kinds of questions for customs and taxes .


----------



## clemsonfor

Philbert said:


> *Fail!
> *
> Philbert


Ok I dont get it did I do it wrong? Did I rear it wrong is à knife no available? I'm the slow kid I guess


----------



## Philbert

clemsonfor said:


> Ok I dont get it did I do it wrong? Did I rear it wrong is à knife no available? I'm the slow kid I guess


Gotta go to that thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mkinslow-knife-lottery.290669/

Philbert


----------



## clemsonfor

I thought he said cause his phone was tore up he was doing it here? Guess I didnt read right


----------



## mkinslow

MontanaTed moved it for me brother sorry for the confusion clemsonfor


----------



## o8f150

dang this thread got derailed bad


----------



## Philbert

mkinslow said:


> MontanaTed moved it for me brother sorry for the confusion clemsonfor


You can go back and edit the address into your original post if you do it in the next 4 minutes!!!

Philbert


----------



## mkinslow

Too late. Im not getting the update on a reply


----------



## Philbert

_OK - let's get this thread back on track!_
*
Jonsered Gift Set
*


_(Originally offered on page 69)_

Foam can cozy and TSC hat. 
Sweetened the pot; adding a genuine bumper sticker!




Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.
_*Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).*_
First preference is for someone who runs a Jonsered, with or without an 's' (wherever you got it from).
Happy Holidays!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*I STIHL Have this too!*
_(Originally offered on page 60)_

*New, Aftermarket Carburetor*

Told that it fits STIHL 024, 026, MS240, MS260 type saws (?)
See pictures for more info.


Philbert said:


> *New, Aftermarket Carburetor*
> 
> Told that it fits STIHL 024, 026, MS240, MS260 type saws (?)
> No brand or model markings. See pictures for more info.
> 
> View attachment 467502
> View attachment 467503
> View attachment 467504
> View attachment 467505
> View attachment 467506



*Send me a PM with your screen name, real name, and mailing address.*
- First preference is for someone who can use it on a saw now.
- Offered for the cost of shipping. Cash or USPS money order (sorry, I don't have PayPal).

Happy Holidays!

Philbert

*EDIT: going to Beavis331*


----------



## Stihl 041S

Philbert said:


> We are getting off topic here. But my understanding is that wax like Kool-Grind fills in the open spaces around the abrasive grit, keeping other junk from clogging it up.
> 
> Dressing the wheel exposes fresh, sharp abrasive grit, and removes rounded over, dull grit which rubs, instead of cuts, heating the cutter with additional friction.
> 
> Now, to get back on track, maybe some has some un-used Kool-Grind or abrasive wheels to gift?
> 
> Philbert


Yup. Got some. Tell me who to send it too.
The wax keeps the wheel clean. Keeps out the steel.
The steel in the wheel causes heat. Rubbing not cutting. 
Same wax for burrs for porting.
Trust me.
Philbert.... Where do I send it. Your call. I'm confused.


----------



## Philbert

Stihl 041S said:


> ... Where do I send it. Your call. I'm confused.


Gift it to whomever wants to try it!

Philbert


----------



## Stihl 041S

Philbert said:


> Gift it to whomever wants to try it!
> 
> Philbert


Don't dump it on me. 
I'll split a tube. You, the other guy and someone else.


----------



## Philbert

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll split a tube.


I have half a stick (and a bunch of lumber crayons I can use). But thanks! Offer it here.

Philbert


----------



## Stihl 041S

Philbert said:


> I have half a stick (and a bunch of lumber crayons I can use). But thanks! Offer it here.
> 
> Philbert


Nerbel( sorry, I can never pronounce it) or what ever , the kita freak from Iowa is getting some. Lol
Who else grinds a bunch.


----------



## Marshy

svk said:


> I think it varies by location.
> 
> Up here you can take anything into Canada except dog food and potatoes. On the way back the US guards treat everyone like criminals.


In my limited experience its the other way around, get grilled on the way into Canada and just sail back in.


----------



## Rudedog

MnSam said:


> A Stihl clutch drum assy. Non OEM. For 044/440, 046/460, 361, 362, 441. New. *claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not adverse to sending more than one of these items to the same address, state your case via PM.



Got it yesterday Sam. Thank you very much.


----------



## blsnelling

Stihl 041S said:


> Yup. Got some. Tell me who to send it too.
> The wax keeps the wheel clean. Keeps out the steel.
> The steel in the wheel causes heat. Rubbing not cutting.
> Same wax for burrs for porting.
> Trust me.
> Philbert.... Where do I send it. Your call. I'm confused.


Great stuff! I use it extensively for all porting.


----------



## dougand3

Dave, got the 272 carb. Thanks so much! You're a Prince! (in the good way, not how one sometimes says you're a prince!) Merry Christmas!


----------



## team117

3 44dl nk .043 guage stihl picco chains


----------



## Warped5

I have three (3) available chains:

#1: .058 3/8 72DL - Used, yet usable
#2: .050 .325 78DL - Looks new
#3: .050 3/8 82DL - Looks new


----------



## Flat47

Warped5 said:


> I have three (3) available chains:
> 
> #1: .058 3/8 72DL - Used, yet usable
> #2: .050 .325 78DL - Looks new
> #3: .050 3/8 82DL - Looks new


Can I please receive chain #1?


----------



## Jon1212

blsnelling said:


> Great stuff! I use it extensively for all porting.



*Pervert!


*




LOL!
*
*


----------



## tpope

I would love to have chain #3 please.


----------



## Sierradmax

Spikes are spoken for


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> *Pervert!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


You claiming it?


----------



## Derf

Ok guys,
I got a great gun belt from Brad (who couldn't use it and got it from someone else) and a couple wedges and a square file. So I'm offering up some stuff to pay it forward. 

I have two gifts. Last time I was following the thread I recall some grumbling about campers grabbing items too quickly, so I'm going to let anyone who wants these PM me and I'll randomly choose someone on Christmas to send them to. That way lots of people have a chance. 

First item is a 372xp (non-x-torq) half-wrap handle bar. 




Second item is a 353/346xp (maybe others) clutch cover in orange.


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> You claiming it?



That Brad is a "pervert"? 


Only in jest.......


----------



## skippysphins

Derf said:


> Ok guys,
> I got a great gun belt from Brad (who couldn't use it and got it from someone else) and a couple wedges and a square file. So I'm offering up some stuff to pay it forward.
> 
> I have two gifts. Last time I was following the thread I recall some grumbling about campers grabbing items too quickly, so I'm going to let anyone who wants these PM me and I'll randomly choose someone on Christmas to send them to. That way lots of people have a chance.
> 
> First item is a 372xp (non-x-torq) half-wrap handle bar.
> 
> View attachment 471446
> 
> 
> Second item is a 353/346xp (maybe others) clutch cover in orange.
> View attachment 471448
> 
> View attachment 471450


Very nice items Merry Christmas


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> That Brad is a "pervert"?
> 
> 
> Only in jest.......


Oh no. 
I meant the Kool grind. 
You got a grinder? No one has claimed it?
Or do you have CBN wheels. 
In which case I also have ya covered.


----------



## Laslabjohn

Derf said:


> Ok guys,
> I got a great gun belt from Brad (who couldn't use it and got it from someone else) and a couple wedges and a square file. So I'm offering up some stuff to pay it forward.
> 
> I have two gifts. Last time I was following the thread I recall some grumbling about campers grabbing items too quickly, so I'm going to let anyone who wants these PM me and I'll randomly choose someone on Christmas to send them to. That way lots of people have a chance.
> 
> First item is a 372xp (non-x-torq) half-wrap handle bar.
> 
> View attachment 471446
> 
> 
> Second item is a 353/346xp (maybe others) clutch cover in orange.
> View attachment 471448
> 
> View attachment 471450


I would like to claim the 346 cover please sir.


----------



## Warped5

Flat47 said:


> Can I please receive chain #1?



Can you please send me a PM with your address?


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh no.
> I meant the Kool grind.
> You got a grinder? No one has claimed it?
> Or do you have CBN wheels.
> In which case I also have ya covered.



Uncle Rob,

Yes, I have a TimberTuff grinder that muh wife bought for me last year, for either my birthday, or Christmas.


----------



## skippysphins

Merry Christmas Jon


----------



## skippysphins

Merry Christmas Rob too . pm me Rob about the stihl manuals


----------



## skippysphins

Rob
What is this nerbel stuff ?


----------



## blsnelling

Jon1212 said:


> *Pervert!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!





Jon1212 said:


> That Brad is a "pervert"?
> 
> 
> Only in jest.......



Well, you didn't have to go and tell everyone!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Uncle Rob,
> 
> Yes, I have a TimberTuff grinder that muh wife bought for me last year, for either my birthday, or Christmas.


Then......PM an address and if you may get a CBN wheeling


----------



## Stihl 041S

skippysphins said:


> Rob
> What is this nerbel stuff ?


The kita freak from Iowa that has to PM me an address for some Kool Grind
He has one of those unpronounceable names

Nstueve ......I looked it up

I guess you spell it just like it's pronounced


----------



## Warped5

Flat47 said:


> Can I please receive chain #1?





tpope said:


> I would love to have chain #3 please.



Only chain #2 is left now ...


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> The kita freak from Iowa that has to PM me an address for some Kool Grind
> He has one of those unpronounceable names
> 
> *Nstueve* ......I looked it up
> 
> I guess you spell it just like it's pronounced



Nathan Stueve......even though people tend to call him _Steve._


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Nathan Stueve......even though people tend to call him _Steve._


Ohhhhh.......
Like Dr Hfuhruhurr..........spelled just mile it is pronounced


----------



## Definitive Dave

Jon1212 said:


> Nathan Stueve......even though people tend to call him _Steve._


you guys are all making this too hard
his name is Nate
it is pronounced Steve
it is spelled NSteuve
jeeeze guys
Dave


----------



## Jon1212

Definitive Dave said:


> you guys are all making this too hard
> his name is Nate
> it is pronounced Steve
> it is spelled NSteuve
> jeeeze guys
> Dave


----------



## skippysphins

Lmao


----------



## Stihl 041S

Definitive Dave said:


> you guys are all making this too hard
> his name is Nate
> it is pronounced Steve
> it is spelled NSteuve
> jeeeze guys
> Dave


Yeah. Well. 
He needs to PM an address


----------



## clemsonfor

So we rub lumber crayon on the wheel to keep it cool?


----------



## skippysphins

clemsonfor said:


> So we rub lumber crayon on the wheel to keep it cool?


No its nerbel


----------



## Stihl 041S

skippysphins said:


> No its nerbel


No.....its Nermal. As in Garfield


----------



## skippysphins

Oops sorry


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> No.....its Nermal. As in Garfield



Ain't nothin', or nobody "nermal" 'round heah.


----------



## rupedoggy

Hey Jon you are not this funny in person. Mike


----------



## clemsonfor

skippysphins said:


> No its nerbel


I saw someone mention lots of lumber crayon and nerbel


----------



## Jon1212

rupedoggy said:


> Hey Jon you are not this funny in person. Mike



Now Mike, you know that's just mean, and hurtful. 

Besides, you know better.


----------



## skippysphins

I can't wait to meet my buddy Jon


----------



## clemsonfor

Warped5 said:


> Only chain #2 is left now ...


Remind is what it is?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Ain't nothin', or nobody "nermal" 'round heah.


Emphasis on the second syllable. It's Frnch


----------



## Jon1212

Stihl 041S said:


> Emphasis on the second syllable. It's Frnch



Okay.

Ain't nothin', or nobody "ner-Mal" 'round heah.


Better?


----------



## Stihl 041S

Jon1212 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ain't nothin', or nobody "ner-Mal" 'round heah.
> 
> 
> Better?



Much........gooder. 
Only better with more or better meds.....

Back to giving.......one more person to try theKool grind.

Skippy?


----------



## skippysphins

Stihl 041S said:


> Much........gooder.
> Only better with more or better meds.....
> 
> Back to giving.......one more person to try theKool grind.
> 
> Skippy?


I have a grinder I could try it


----------



## Stihl 041S

skippysphins said:


> I have a grinder I could try it


Wheel type ?


----------



## fearofpavement

what is the kool grind? a stick? liquid?


----------



## rupedoggy

Jon1212 said:


> Now Mike, you know that's just mean, and hurtful.
> 
> Besides, you know better.


Love you man. (but not in that way!) LOL


----------



## Stihl 041S

fearofpavement said:


> what is the kool grind? a stick? liquid?


Waxy. 
Saw grind drill what ever. 
We got porting tools that will bury a 1" ball burr in stainless. Bury. 
Stuff works.


----------



## skippysphins

Stihl 041S said:


> Wheel type ?


Stihl usg


----------



## Stihl 041S

skippysphins said:


> Stihl usg


Wheel type. 
One or the other or both


----------



## Rockjock

wde_1978 said:


> With not too many presents to deliver even if I had something of interest to gift.
> 
> Who is from Europe or close by anyway, 7sleeper , CapitaineHaddoc , Ferguson system , reindeer - anyone else?
> 
> Up to 500 gram weight package shipping to the US isn't actually too bad, I just have to figure out some gift of value higher than shipping cost.
> I have something in mind, just have to check availability.


Do not forget your Canadian brothers it is cheaper to ship to Canada than the US AND vice versa


----------



## Rockjock

psuiewalsh said:


> If you could get your hands on the non CM661 parts you could make lots of Christmas friends.


 Getting the parts is not so hard, it is the price that will be shocking. tack on shipping, duty, exchange... ziiiing!!


----------



## Warped5

All chains are gone ..... Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Homelite410

Flat47 said:


> Can I please receive chain #1?


I scented you a pm..


----------



## Philbert

fearofpavement said:


> what is the kool grind? a stick? liquid?



It's a (surprisingly) small wax stick. Pretty cheap to try if interested. I was not impressed. I think that you could get similar results with a candle, crayons, block of paraffin, etc. if you want to try it.

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=475

I dress vitreous wheels frequently, which also helps keep them clean.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kool-grind.150721/

Philbert


----------



## Flat47

Homelite410 said:


> I scented you a pm..


Hmmm...I don't smell it.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Philbert said:


> It's a (surprisingly) small wax stick. Pretty cheap to try if interested. I was not impressed. I think that you could get similar results with a candle, crayons, block of paraffin, etc. if you want to try it.
> 
> http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=475
> 
> I dress vitreous wheels frequently, which also helps keep them clean.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kool-grind.150721/
> 
> Philbert


Everybody was using the term Koolgrind
The lube we use comes in a tube the size of a grease cartridge
Waxy
Actually it's Ashburn wax stick


----------



## PA Dan

I have two 4" x 5" pieces of 14 mesh stainless spark screen. Should be enough to do three to five mufflers. Ill cover shipping on both of them to the lower 48. First two people to respond gets them.


----------



## o8f150

I cant believe any of you homo sawed off pissed soak midgets doesn't want my wt215,,, if you want it will go out Monday shipping on my dime,, just pm me


----------



## DexterDay

clemsonfor said:


> Remind is what it is?



You only have to go back one page? 

You've been following the page, so you had to know it was recent? 

I'll take the time (30 sec) to go out of my way and show you. 





Warped5 said:


> I have three (3) available chains:
> 
> 
> #1: .058 3/8 72DL - Used, yet usable
> 
> #2: .050 .325 78DL - Looks new
> 
> #3: .050 3/8 82DL - Looks new


----------



## clemsonfor

DexterDay said:


> You only have to go back one page?
> 
> You've been following the page, so you had to know it was recent?
> 
> I'll take the time (30 sec) to go out of my way and show you.


It wasnt for me it was for others. I knew the middle one didnt fit anything I had.
Just couldnt remember what it was.


----------



## wde_1978

Rockjock said:


> Do not forget your Canadian brothers it is cheaper to ship to Canada than the US AND vice versa


Never shipped anything to Canada, thus I have no idea of cost.
How about I ship chit to Germany and you take it along next time You travel forth and back (Canada/Germany). 
Shipping/postage of a 10Kg package to Germany is about 20Euro.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

o8f150 said:


> I cant believe any of you homo sawed off pissed soak midgets doesn't want my wt215,,, if you want it will go out Monday shipping on my dime,, just pm me


Was that the carb that fits a ms260 or am I thinking of something else ..... I'm building a 260 right now but it has a good carb if nobody wants it and it fits I would take it if I have one of those one needle jobs .... I'll check when I get home I'm no carb guru tho maybe someone can chime in on exactly what that wt215 is 

Jesse


----------



## o8f150

13TreeWorks said:


> Was that the carb that fits a ms260 or am I thinking of something else ..... I'm building a 260 right now but it has a good carb if nobody wants it and it fits I would take it if I have one of those one needle jobs .... I'll check when I get home I'm no carb guru tho maybe someone can chime in on exactly what that wt215 is
> 
> Jesse


the wt215 is the one we switch out for on the 170 180 250 ect,,, don't know if it will work on the 260


----------



## 13TreeWorks

o8f150 said:


> the wt215 is the one we switch out for on the 170 180 250 ect,,, don't know if it will work on the 260


Ok well I'll leave it at that like I said I'm don't have a serious need for it the 260 started and ran decent with the toasted topend that was on it I don't see the carb being a problem ...... Famous last words 

Jesse


----------



## PA Dan

PA Dan said:


> I have two 4" x 5" pieces of 14 mesh stainless spark screen. Should be enough to do three to five mufflers. Ill cover shipping on both of them to the lower 48. First two people to respond gets them.


One is spoken for still one left!


----------



## clemsonfor

PA Dan said:


> One is spoken for still one left!


Is that larger than usually is stock? Look it


----------



## mkinslow

Man I could use that wt215 on my ms170 for the conversion but I've already claimed some stuff. Dang it


----------



## MnSam

o8f150 said:


> the wt215 is the one we switch out for on the 170 180 250 / *017 018 021 025* ...



True that. WT215 is the fully adjustable carb. Many of the carbs on the models listed don't allow for the high speed adjustment. You can't mod your muffler unless you can adjust the high speed! Nice offer Scott. Merry Christmas.


----------



## PA Dan

clemsonfor said:


> Is that larger than usually is stock? Look it


Waaay larger! Oem is around 28-30 openings per inch this is 14.


----------



## clemsonfor

I thought it looked that way.

I should really put screens back in my stuff. Worry about my little boy filling them up with rocks and twigs or the dang dirt daubers!


----------



## wde_1978

clemsonfor said:


> I thought it looked that way.
> 
> I should really put screens back in my stuff. Worry about my little boy filling them up with rocks and twigs or the dang dirt daubers!


That is one of the reasons why I never considered taking the screens off my saws - to keep junk from finding its way into the muffler!


----------



## clemsonfor

As long as your opening is big enough to compensate for the restriction. The stock ones stop a ton of flow


----------



## wde_1978

clemsonfor said:


> As long as your opening is big enough to compensate for the restriction. The stock ones stop a tin of flow


I have the feeling I hit a sweet spot with my otherwise stock PS-7900's muffler mod! 
Pictures below are stock muffler outlet hole, modded muffler outlet hole, modded muffler outlet hole while retaining the ability to use the stock screen (I know, crappy picture, but one can see the outlines of the modded outlet hole).





My PS-6400 is still 100% stock.
I wanted to try a dual port muffler or louvers/gills but have no time nor mood for tinkering.

Edit:
Just to clarify, the muffler didn't get completely gutted, but I opened the deflector a fair bit to allow more flow!


----------



## MnSam

That will definitely help!


----------



## clemsonfor

The screen will help but not anything like a muffler modd.


----------



## TRTermite

Philbert said:


> I gave you a few km allowance for rest stops, historical markers, garage sales, . . .
> 
> 
> Philbert


Considerate of ya.


----------



## TRTermite

nstueve said:


> Philbert, I see you already liked my post. I haven't forgotten you wanted a good review of all the chain grinders that I have at my disposal. So far I will have the following in my review thread.
> 
> Stihl USG
> 511a
> 511ax
> 551462 Oregon (hydro lock ax)
> Silvey 300
> Silvey 510
> NT 511a knock off
> 
> Eventually I'll probably be able to add the Foley Belsaw chainsaw chain sharp-all attachment and the MAXX grinder. I also picked up a stick of G-440 Kool-Grind badged with the Granberg name. It's a wax based grinding wheel lube. Never used it but supposed to work on 90% of all grinding applications to keep the grind cooler so you don't detemper the metal. The question is will it slow the grind and take longer...
> 
> Anyway stay tuned... Hope to have it up over Christmas.



I am tuned but will touch the Dial on occasion.


----------



## redtractor

For you guys that like to play with old Poulans. I'm offering these as individual items. The spur drum on the left is 9T 1/4" pitch for the model 25 and its brothers (part 48011). The one in the middle is for the same saws but 6T 3/8 lopro plus the bearing. Spike on the right is for a 3400 and a few others. PM me.


----------



## Greenthorn

o8f150 said:


> I cant believe any of you homo sawed off pissed soak midgets doesn't want my wt215,,, if you want it will go out Monday shipping on my dime,, just pm me


 
Ifn this wood tern my 170 into a piltzzzz saw, I wood like to have.


----------



## president

CrufflerJJ said:


> You can have the spatula, but HANDS OFF the triangular piece of wood!


if any of you saw (run fat boy run ) the spatula plays a big part


----------



## o8f150

o8f150 said:


> I cant believe any of you homo sawed off pissed soak midgets doesn't want my wt215,,, if you want it will go out Monday shipping on my dime,, just pm me


the carb has a new home


----------



## Philbert

o8f150 said:


> the carb has a new home


Home for the holidays . . .!

Philbert


----------



## mdavlee

I have some 18" 3/8" chains. I think there's 4 of them. Free for shipping. All are used and not remembering the brand right off.


----------



## clemsonfor

Mike Are they .050 or .058?


----------



## mdavlee

clemsonfor said:


> Mike Are they .050 or .058?


I think they're .050"


----------



## clemsonfor

I dont need them was just trying to clarify for others.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

redtractor said:


> For you guys that like to play with old Poulans. I'm offering these as individual items. The spur drum on the left is 9T 1/4" pitch for the model 25 and its brothers (part 48011). The one in the middle is for the same saws but 6T 3/8 lopro plus the bearing. Spike on the right is for a 3400 and a few others. PM me.


Pm sent


----------



## redtractor

Bumper spike for 3400 taken.



redtractor said:


> For you guys that like to play with old Poulans. I'm offering these as individual items. The spur drum on the left is 9T 1/4" pitch for the model 25 and its brothers (part 48011). The one in the middle is for the same saws but 6T 3/8 lopro plus the bearing. Spike on the right is for a 3400 and a few others. PM me.


----------



## team117

81 dl .050guage 3/8 Oregon bumper tie strap chain.


----------



## team117

Here is a pic.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

mdavlee said:


> I have some 18" 3/8" chains. I think there's 4 of them. Free for shipping. All are used and not remembering the brand right off.



I could use those chains, if they're still available.

Thanks!


----------



## likesaws

o8f150 said:


> the carb has a new home


I would have claimed that carb but I fixed my 180 2 years ago with your help. Thanks for being a stand up guy.


----------



## beavis331

Thanks @Philbert! The carb showed up today. Looks great. Really appreciate it!


----------



## dougand3

Hour meter for small engines. Free Shipping to lower 48. Merry Christmas!


----------



## wde_1978

dougand3 said:


> Hour meter for small engines. Free Shipping to lower 48. Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 472233


Nice way to make something good out of a purchase gone wrong! 

I hope You'll be reimbursed one way or the other (refund or another unit).


----------



## clemsonfor

So your gifting broken merchandise?? What?


----------



## wde_1978

clemsonfor said:


> So your gifting broken merchandise?? What?


It is not broken!

He received the wrong unit, it was supposed to be a tach+hour meter.

That hour meter is brand new (to my understanding)!


----------



## leecopland

One must not "Look a gift horse in the mouth"

Good for giving!


----------



## dougand3

Yes, I ordered a tach-hour meter and they sent only an hour meter. The seller says they'll send the proper unit but with Chenglish, you just never know!


----------



## clemsonfor

Haha! Yea who knows.


----------



## redray46

A big "THANK YOU" to Hunter 72 for the new Sachs Dolmar air filter,my 120SI appreciates it!!
RR


----------



## wkeev

I found this Sachs Dolmar air filter ,not sure what it fits. PM me if someone needs it .

Wayne


----------



## Derf

Derf said:


> Ok guys,
> I got a great gun belt from Brad (who couldn't use it and got it from someone else) and a couple wedges and a square file. So I'm offering up some stuff to pay it forward.
> 
> I have two gifts. Last time I was following the thread I recall some grumbling about campers grabbing items too quickly, so I'm going to let anyone who wants these PM me and I'll randomly choose someone on Christmas to send them to. That way lots of people have a chance.
> 
> First item is a 372xp (non-x-torq) half-wrap handle bar.
> 
> View attachment 471446
> 
> 
> Second item is a 353/346xp (maybe others) clutch cover in orange.
> View attachment 471448
> 
> View attachment 471450



I've had several PMs for the side cover; currently 4 people in the running. Just want to remind anyone interested I'll be picking a winner for these on Friday.


----------



## redtractor

The spike on the right is gone but the spur drums are still available.


redtractor said:


> For you guys that like to play with old Poulans. I'm offering these as individual items. The spur drum on the left is 9T 1/4" pitch for the model 25 and its brothers (part 48011). The one in the middle is for the same saws but 6T 3/8 lopro plus the bearing. Spike on the right is for a 3400 and a few others. PM me.


----------



## axlr8

I have a ugly, but usable MS440 complete recoil that has been laying around for a while. It has a cheap rope and handle on it but it works.

Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## Duane(Pa)

I have an ugly but functional recoil cover with spring (n0 pulley etc.) For the venerable 038 Stihl. First PM claims it. Also have four Stihl starter rope/handles in various scuffed states. I upgraded some of my toys to elasto-start and don't see using these anytime soon. I cant ship until next week.... Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## axlr8

axlr8 said:


> I have a ugly, but usable MS440 complete recoil that has been laying around for a while. It has a cheap rope and handle on it but it works.
> 
> Merry Christmas Guys!



Claimed!


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN




----------



## fastLeo151

dougand3 said:


> Hour meter for small engines. Free Shipping to lower 48. Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 472233


 Is this still available?


----------



## dougand3

fastLeo151 said:


> Is this still available?


Yes, PM me.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Got some chains here if someone can put them to use 20 like new others (18)one looks new other still has life


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN




----------



## jerrycmorrow

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Got some chains here if someone can put them to use 20 like new others (18)one looks new other still has life
> 
> View attachment 472594
> 
> View attachment 472595


Pm sent


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

D70 been claimed still have the others.


----------



## likesaws

Have these patches left have several of these PM me if you want one or more, several left. They are about 2"x4"


----------



## likesaws

babybart said:


> Available for claim....
> 
> View attachment 466353
> 
> 
> Have two kits, one per claim please. CLAIMED! Merry Christmas!




Received bolt kit a while back just wanted to send a BIG THANK YOU and
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## redray46

I got the carb from 166 today,thank you again!!!!!!!!!
RR


----------



## clemsonfor

My chains came in. Thanks ATPchas!


----------



## USMC615

Merry Christmas all and a Happy New Year. Good folks in this thread.


----------



## JonCraig

Merry Christmas!


----------



## calebng15

Merry Christmas to everybody!! I think this was definitely one of the neatest thread I have ever seen! Enjoyed giving stuff to people who would use it, and all that I received was put to use!


----------



## Philbert

*Just a point of order here . . .*

Orthodox Christmas isn't until January 7, so if you still got stuff . . . 

(Merry Christmas, Happy New Year)

Philbert


----------



## clemsonfor

Yep the ephany (spelling). We keep our tree up till long after. All the heathens that just decorate and get gifts have that tree ripped down christmas night or next day???


----------



## JonCraig

I figured everyone on AS would use an oak or hickory as a Christmas tree and simply get rid of it a limb at a time in the wood stove. :-/


----------



## Homelite410

JonCraig said:


> I figured everyone on AS would use an oak or hickory as a Christmas tree and simply get rid of it a limb at a time in the wood stove. :-/


We have a mulberry yule log......


----------



## hunter72

The Yule Log has been with us for around 30 years when the kids were little. One year some one burned up the starter pieces you keep to lite the next years yule log. Fun tradition everyone in the house hold sitting on it, making a wish, then splitting a piece for each and saving some to start next years yule log.

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## skippysphins

Merry Christmas everyone . hope all is well


----------



## Greenthorn

Saw dogs.... Came off of Stihl ms361..and ms261


No roller catcher, no bolts , and no nuts...just dawgzzz.....


----------



## Whitty21

Greenthorn said:


> Saw dogs.... Came off of Stihl ms361..and ms261
> 
> 
> No roller catcher, no bolts , and no nuts...just dawgzzz.....



I am interested in a pair of these FOR A MS361...

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## MontanaTed

Greenthorn said:


> Saw dogs.... Came off of Stihl ms361..and ms261
> 
> 
> No roller catcher, no bolts , and no nuts...just dawgzzz.....


I also have an interest in the set for a 261.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Chains are spoken for Merry Christmas everyone. Big thanks to @Definitive Dave got the splitter


----------



## Philbert

Thanks 08f150!
I don't have to worry about misreading those little lines now!


Philbert


----------



## jmssaws

I received the mighty vac and I hope everybody got the stuff i shipped out.
Saw is ported and shipping monday.
Hope everyone had a great Christmas,I sure did.


----------



## skippysphins

Brad and 08f150 thanks for starting this thread . Merry Christmas


----------



## jmssaws

skippysphins said:


> Brad and 08f150 thanks for starting this thread . Merry Christmas


I agree, porting that saw made me a freind,thanks.


----------



## wde_1978

Philbert said:


> Thanks 08f150!
> I don't have to worry about misreading those little lines now!
> View attachment 473447
> 
> Philbert


I got two of those, one for at work and one for at home.
Beats reading/identifying the little lines and is surprisingly accurate!

I also got me a digital angle meter recently, it will see very little to no usage though.
It was nicely priced so I didn't want to resist.


----------



## mkinslow

Well the knife I put as a gift is finally done. Here it is after wax hardening the sheath and adding a small finger lanyard to ad in drawing from sheath. Thanks to everyone. For those of you that haven't received what you've claimed from me it going out this week thanks and merry Christmas and happy new year from Tennessee boys


----------



## skippysphins

That knife looks awesome . you should be proud of yourself


----------



## mkinslow

skippysphins said:


> That knife looks awesome . you should be proud of yourself


Thank you sir They've gotten better. Still an ever evolving hobby that I'm a long way from mastering but I'm headed in that direction lol. I really do enjoy it


----------



## Laslabjohn

Derf said:


> I've had several PMs for the side cover; currently 4 people in the running. Just want to remind anyone interested I'll be picking a winner for these on Friday.


Who one the drawing for the cover?


----------



## tickhound93

mkinslow said:


> Thank you sir They've gotten better. Still an ever evolving hobby that I'm a long way from mastering but I'm headed in that direction lol. I really do enjoy it



Some day.. I made my first knife with my dad when I was 8, we definitely aren't craftsman like you, but it sure is a fun hobby. Would like to do one again. Be thankful you aren't closer, I would pay dearly for even a small lesson from you.

On a side note I think my gifts were shipped and received on time. Don't much like Christmas personally but had a good time learning, doing a small bit of teaching, and have always enjoyed reading here! Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## sld961

mkinslow said:


> Well the knife I put as a gift is finally done. Here it is after wax hardening the sheath and adding a small finger lanyard to ad in drawing from sheath. Thanks to everyone. For those of you that haven't received what you've claimed from me it going out this week thanks and merry Christmas and happy new year from Tennessee boysView attachment 473583
> View attachment 473584


Looks awesome! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Derf

Laslabjohn said:


> Who one the drawing for the cover?



Super3 is getting the side cover and PullinMyPoulan is getting the top handle. 

Thanks guys. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Greenthorn

Saw dogs are taken, and I did find the side cover bolts.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

A big Mahalo to Micah (I'llbearealclimberoneday) for the two very sharp chains. It's much appreciated especially since they've had some pretty harsh weather up there in the last month.


----------



## sld961

I received the knife today. It's a great looking knife that is a great size. It will be my hunting and camping knife. 
















Thanks again mkinslow


----------



## mkinslow

Your welcome my friend. Enjoy it. If you have any problems under normal use just send it back and I'll fix it and send it back


----------



## jmssaws

Here's the saw I ported for this thread.


----------



## Whitty21

Greenthorn said:


> Saw dogs.... Came off of Stihl ms361..and ms261
> 
> 
> No roller catcher, no bolts , and no nuts...just dawgzzz.....




Got home to these yesterday, got them installed today.

Thanks a bunch @Greenthorn


----------



## Definitive Dave

super cool buffing, cleaning, sanding, grinding, abrasive balls arrived from Jason Smoot this week


----------



## mkinslow

I received my adapter from homelite410 this week. Nice quality work my friend.


----------



## PA Dan

Definitive Dave said:


> super cool buffing, cleaning, sanding, grinding, abrasive balls arrived from Jason Smoot this week


Yes they did! Thanks Jason! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokey7

I would like to get that am cylinder. Please let me know. Thanks u


----------



## No face 243

I just picked up a homelite 450 with what I believe to be a 24 inch bar, I was wondering what chain I should use for it and what the cost would be for a new chain, it's on a McCoullarge bar


----------



## clemsonfor

Ha this is so random. It would be best to start your own thread on this. But I am Sur you can buy an Oregon chain for $25 or so. It's probably common 3/8 chain (just a guess) and 24" usually is 84 links but it could be plus or minus a few links.


----------



## svk

I had been thinking of this thread recently as I have been saving stuff for the CG 2016 thread.


----------



## Laslabjohn

Shoot that was fun, I have a few things I have been saving also.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Greed has about ruined this.


----------



## moondoggie

I have a couple of small things.


----------



## svk

KenJax Tree said:


> Greed has about ruined this.


There was some abuse in the past but it seemed to work pretty well last year IMO


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> I had been thinking of this thread recently as I have been saving stuff for the CG 2016 thread.





Laslabjohn said:


> Shoot that was fun, I have a few things I have been saving also.





KenJax Tree said:


> Greed has about ruined this.





moondoggie said:


> I have a couple of small things.





svk said:


> There was some abuse in the past but it seemed to work pretty well last year IMO


Start a new '_Holiday Giving_' thread for 2016!

Great threads. Great holiday idea. Great way to sort through that stuff that someone else might use.

Maybe post some guidelines, to set expectations, such as:
- give as well as take,
- person offering does not have to give it to the first person '_claiming_' it;
- if it is a especially valuable or desired item, consider setting up a random drawing;
- not the thread for '_asking_';
- not for items you plan to 'flip' / resell on CL;
etc.

(please post a link here if you start one!)

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling

This usually starts around thanksgiving.


----------



## Philbert

*Happy Thanksgiving Canada! (Oct 10, 2016)*

http://www.rfdtv.com/story/33356652...ishes-to-our-canadians-neighbors#.V_6sjShYwqY

Philbert


----------



## Rockjock

Philbert said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving Canada! (Oct 10, 2016)*
> 
> http://www.rfdtv.com/story/33356652...ishes-to-our-canadians-neighbors#.V_6sjShYwqY
> 
> Philbert




Thanks.. I too have a few bits and bobs for this thread. Mine will be for the cannucks as shipping to the US is utter madness.


----------

